# Tristísimas reflexiones sobre LIBRO TEXTO de Literatura para niños de 12 años del AÑO 1973.HOY sería



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Mar 2014)

*Este hilo trata sobre lo que ha hecho la castuza del R78 con la educación y la Cultura de los españoles. No es agradable.*

Al final del post pongo vídeo de *Trevijano* que les explicará el por qué del despeñamiento del nivel educativo y cultural en España.

Hete aquí que en una de mis razzias en Remar/Emaús compro por 1€ este libro:







Es un LIBRO DE TEXTO de Literatura de 7º de E.G.B. del año 1973. E.G.B., _*Enseñanza General Básica*_. Es un libro se Educación Obligatoria y General, no un "elitista" tocho para un "elitista" Bachillerato Franquista que nunca ha existido. Recalco porque hay personas en el hilo que han sugerido tal cosa. 

No es ningún "libro de referencia" para tener en la biblioteca de la escuela: Viene con el nombre a lápiz de su dueño y con varias notas manuscritas de este. Es un libro de trabajo personal de un niño de 12 años (edad a la que se empezaba 7º de E.G.B.) de los años 1970.

Para los más jóvenes: 7º E.G.B. = 1º E.S.O.

¿Y por qué me suscita TRISTÍSIMAS REFLEXIONES el leer este magnífico libro?.

Porque su nivel es estratosférico. No me considero una persona inculta. Leo mucho. Pues bien: El libro tiene más nivel que yo... un libro para niños de 12 años del año 1973.

El libro tiene 576 páginas (¡¡¡!!!)

Tiene extractos -de varias páginas cada uno- de autores como:

Lao-Tse
Mahoma y la Biblia (claro, los textos religiosos también tienen un valor literario)
Extractos del Mahabarata
Homero
Esopo
Anacreonte
Esquilo
Sófocles
Eurípides
Aristófanes
Herodoto
Virgilio
Horacio
Ovidio
Publio Terencio Afer
Séneca
Apuleyo
Julio César
Cicerón​
...y dejo de dar nombres de autores porque ya se harán una idea del NIVELAZO del libro.

Lo he dejado por la página 138, donde terminan los Clásicos y empieza la Edad Media. Imagínense todo lo que queda hasta la página 576.

El texto es totalmente adulto y lleno de información muy interesante sobre el trasfondo cultural de cada época. Lo puedo leer yo con placer, aprovechamiento y...ESFUERZO, mucho provechoso esfuerzo intelectual tengo que hacer para leer este libro para niños de 12 años de 1973...yo, que ya peino canas, tengo Licenciatura superior y varios miles de libros en mi casa.

En 1973 se consideraba que era un libro para la educación obligatoria de niños de 12-13 años :8:.

Yo soy de una hornada inmediatamente posterior a este libro: En 7º de E.G.B. _me citaron el nombre_ del Mahabarata, pero jamás de los jamases se supuso siquiera que deberíamos _leer_ algo de esa obra.

El BAJÓN de nivel ya era evidente cuando yo hice B.U.P. en los años 1980. Yo no llegué al NIVELAZO de este libro.

Hice Bachillerato de Ciencias en un Colegio privado "de los buenos": En 2º de B.U.P. (15-16 años) tuve que leer (cosa que ahora agradezco) _El Quijote_, _Milagros de Nuestra Señora_, _La regenta_, _Cuentos_ de Poe...soy una persona _leída_. 

Bien: Este libro para niños de 12 años de los años 70 tiene un nivel muy superior a mi texto de Literatura para mozalbetes de 15 años de los años 80. NO HAY COLOR. Y eso que mi libro de Literatura de 2º de B.U.P. tiene un nivel bastante aceptable.​
Les pongo unas imágenes del libro para que se hagan una idea de su NIVELAZO:































Les hablarán en los mass mierda R78 de la "mugre" y la "incultura" del Franquismo.

No dudo que había mucha mugre y mucha incultura durante el Franquismo.

Pero lo de ahora es MUCHÍSIMO PEOR, como revela una somera expedición a una liquidación de libros viejos.

Tengo más libros de texto de Enseñanza Obligatoria de la España de los años 60 y 70. Su nivel es IMPRESIONANTE. parecen libros para adultos (muy) cultos de hoy...pero eran libros para niños de aquella época.

Estos son libros de Literatura del R78, para niños también de 12 años:































Comparen por favor las IMÁGENES del libro de 1973 (*Moisés de Miguel Ángel, ánforas griegas, Biblia en hebreo...*) con las IMÁGENES del libro R78 (*Dibujitos que parecen sacados de "El Jueves"*_ y ejercicios de nivel "Pinto, recorto y coloreo"__)_. 

Comparen la densidad del texto.

Habrán oído ustedes que _*"la dictadura Franquista quería mantener al pueblo en la Incultura para dominarlo mejor"*_. Comparando estos dos libros parece que *justo lo contrario es la verdad*.

Termino con el diagnóstico de por qué este despeñamiento cultural en los últimos 35 años de R78:

[YOUTUBE]UJlKErMXJUQ[/YOUTUBE]

Desde 9:50.

Aconsejo enfáticamente ver toda la serie de vídeos de este histórico debate de 1991 que selló el destino de Antena3:

LA CLAVE: 500 claves de la transición (2) - YouTube

Se cargaron Antena3 por debates como este. Escuchando este debate uno oye hablar sobre:

* La tesis undécima sobre Feuerbach de Marx.

* El enfoque antropológico Emic y el Etic: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-escribo-mis-hilos-motos-sida-anguita.html

* _*"Los partidos políticos"*_ de Michels:





Todo esto es ALTA CULTURA PARA LOS TELEVIDENTES. Esto es totalmente inaceptable para el R78 y por eso vino el _*"Antenicidio"*_ de 1992 *(al AÑO SIGUIENTE de emitirse este programa, TOTALMENTE INACEPTABLE para el R78. ¡Alta cultura y un debate real sobre política!, ¡Hasta ahí podríamos llegar!)*.

*Hoy* el programa estrella de Antena3 es perfectamente aceptable y deseable para el R78. Es este:

[YOUTUBE]z-8yf1l11d8[/YOUTUBE]

En 35 años de R78 hemos pasado de tener un Ministro de Economía como este...

[YOUTUBE]z76x0s6Le0Y[/YOUTUBE]

...a terminar con uno como este:

[YOUTUBE]Owpek418RPo[/YOUTUBE]

De este tipo de programas en la TVE de los primeros años 80...

[YOUTUBE]EQQ4U9Xru04[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aV_wJA1s6vo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5by1HepivV0[/YOUTUBE]

...a estos programas actuales:

[YOUTUBE]qTkqNVg4-v4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]n-feqQRo13I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lPug88-dgR8[/YOUTUBE]

El R 78 es una mierda.

Les sugiero saquen unas tijeras y recorten el Escudo R78 de su bandera nacional:







Hagan como en la Rumanía post Ceaucescu: Recorten el Escudo Castuzo R78 de la bandera de todos. 

Por favor, levántense _*ahora mismo*_, busquen unas tijeras y quiten su escudo de nuestra bandera.

Su escudo no merece estar en nuestra bandera.

En estos momentos no hay nada más subversivo y _verdaderamente_ antisistema que una bandera Roja y Gualda con un agujero donde estaba el escudo R78.

Una bandera tal simboliza que su portador está con la Nación Española, pero contra el R78 y todo lo que este significa.

* Los nostálgicos de derechas tienen la *bandera con el Águila de San Juan* (la mal llamada bandera "anticonstitucional").

* Los retrógrados de izquierdas (que quieren volver a 1936) tienen la *bandera "republicana" tricolor* (pongo "república" entre comillas con toda intención).

* Los que que quieren que siga este desastre tienen la bandera oficial "completa".

* Los que no quiere definirse tienen la bandera roja y gualda sin escudo alguno.

* Los que miramos al futuro tenemos la bandera roja y gualda con el ORGULLOSO AGUJERO del escudo castuzo R78 recortado (...o la bandera blanca con la cruz roja de los Tercios de Flandes, nuestra bandera hasta 1785, que es otra alternativa para refundar este históricamente desdichado país).​


----------



## God unwanted children (2 Mar 2014)

Y yo me quito el sombrero ante usted.

No hay duda, los pilares son: Partidos políticos, fúrbol y televisión basura y educación mala a todos los niveles.

Ocurrió cuando los bandidos psicópatas de Mayo del 68 robaron el poder de la generación que sacó a Europa de la inmundicia y lo tomaron para ellos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Mar 2014)

ADDENDA:

Más sobre qué aprenden ahora los niños:



Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Un padre denuncia que a su hija se le enseñe a escribir en el 'lenguaje del móvil'
> 
> El padre de una menor de 10 años ha denunciado a través de su perfil de Facebook el libro de Castellano de su hija que incluye un apartado para enseñar a los escolares las normas básicas del lenguaje del móvil. El manual insta a los niños a cometer errores ortográficos si quieren usar esta vía de comunicación
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-le-ensene-a-escribir-lenguaje-del-movil.html



Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Un padre denuncia que a su hija se le enseñe a escribir en el 'lenguaje del móvil'
> 
> El padre de una menor de 10 años ha denunciado a través de su perfil de Facebook el libro de Castellano de su hija que incluye un apartado para enseñar a los escolares las normas básicas del lenguaje del móvil. El manual insta a los niños a cometer errores ortográficos si quieren usar esta vía de comunicación
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/513069-educacion-de-venideras-generaciones.html



God unwanted children dijo:


> ...cuando los bandidos psicópatas de Mayo del 68



[YOUTUBE]Y-0V4csPx_c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]q9HCNgWq11k[/YOUTUBE]

El Pedófilo en Mayo del 68:







El pedófilo hoy:







Daniel Cohn-Bendit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ce_Nedra (2 Mar 2014)

Entre más gente intelectual,menos poder tendrían ellos,esta todo muy claro.......borregos everywere


----------



## Yalta00 (2 Mar 2014)

Los que vivimos la transición ESO LOGSE por hermanos mayores y veíamos los tochos infumables de Ciencias Sociales, Biología y demás asignaturas que causaban pavor del BUP y el COU, vimos aliviados los ligerísismos libros de la ESO.
Pero tampoco estaría de más decir que después de la ESO, llega el Bachillerato o 2º Ciclo donde te meten la ostia compactada de esos 4 años de inactividad intelectual en 2 años y como no espabiles, se pasa mal, muy mal de hecho. 

El problema es que no se realiza una progresión intelectual gradual, básicamente la dificultad y los conocimiento de 1º a 4º de la ESO son los mismos (esto es de chiste) pero al llegar a 1º de Bachillerato...Es como subir el Everest partiendo de la llanura.


----------



## Nopleravet (2 Mar 2014)

Otro gran hilo. Sigue así Ayn Randiano, por favor.


----------



## Ramiro 665 (2 Mar 2014)

Es el igualamiento a la baja. Como el ceporro no puede subir, bajamos el nivel y cada ceporrito tiene su titulito.
Así se ven abogados que desconocen la ortografía y la sintaxis, médicos que fuera de su especialización no tienen idea de absolutamente nada, parlamentarios que no saben hablar, profesores que se quejan de que les suspendan unas oposiciones tras haber contestado que el Guadalquivir y el Miño pasan por Madrid, diplomados en diversas ciencias que no saben interpretar un cuadro de motivo histórico y no digamos ya mitológico o religioso...
Y si, la España de Franco sería culturalmente pobre, pero los que estudiaban salían preparados.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Mar 2014)

Ramiro 665 dijo:


> ...médicos que fuera de su especialización no tienen idea de absolutamente nada....



Y dentro de ella tampoco:



Spoiler



*"VIH":ouch:/SIDA*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-infectadas-virus-del-sida.html#post11075011

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...brando-a-y-que-este-vez-menos-patogenico.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-primarias-establecer-existencia-del-vih.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vacuna-contra-sida-pronto-crearan-vacuna.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-del-2013-dia-mundial-del-timosida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mercury-ni-rock-hudson-murieron-de-sida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-hacian-diagnosticar-sida-1981-y-1985-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-increibles-articulos-sida-desde-1983-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tivo-tests-de-vih-oficialistas-invitados.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...opositivo-al-virus-del-sida.html#post10232450

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lcanzaba-umbral-establecido.html#post10181782

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...frente-al-vih-35-de-condones-filtran-vih.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...h-virus-del-sida-dios-de-sociedad-actual.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-medica-tests-de-vih-no-son-tests-de-vih.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-autopsia-de-viejo-fraude-medico-sifilis.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iculas-naturales-generadas-celulas-sanas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...entificas-afirmacion-vih-causa-sida-o-no.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-puedan-medicos-cientificos-y-politicos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cto-del-test-de-vih-de-aceptar-hacerselo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-revelan-que-version-oficial-sida-fraude.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iciendo-cosas-arriesgadas-y-interesantes.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...fico-de-1984-de-robert-gallo.html#post8393619

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...debio-haber-terminado-hipotesis-vih-sida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-murieron-rock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-preguntas-citas-de-libro-medicos-inside.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uno-habia-muerto-de-sida-se-explica-esto.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mosida-no-hay-virus-del-sida.html#post9060996

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-vih-causa-sida-preguntas-cascos-de-moto.html

*Ver también el excelente hilo-tiro-por-la-culata:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-imagenes-del-virus-vih-que-provoca-sida.html​
*CÁNCER DE PRÓSTATA*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tata-psa-genera-mas-danos-que-beneficios.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sivas-mas-perjudiciales-que-propio-tumor.html​
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...17-madrid-dejara-de-vacunar-de-neumococo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-veces-mas-enfermedades-que-no-vacunados.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-brotes-de-tos-ferina-ninos-ya-vacunados.html


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (2 Mar 2014)

Doy fe de ello, tengo el "Senda" y otros libros de texto de aquella época (de la nacional católica también), de un familiar cercano y el nivel de los textos (eso si compactos, nada de interlineados donde hay más huecos que palabras) es para gente adulta, no páginas recuadradas y masticadas con cuatro recursos para facilitar dos o tres conceptos con los que pasar a la posteridad. 

Es muy lamentable que estén desalimentando culturalmente a generaciones, yo doy gracias a no tener hijos que se tengan que educar en este país porque lo primero que iban a aprender en casa (en la escuela tengo claro, que poco o nada) es a ser autodidactas, a aprender por si mismos y a salir de las fichas y las láminas recuadradas y remarcadas con negrita para que no se agobien mucho aprendiendo en los libros de texto de tres al cuarto.


----------



## El que te focka (2 Mar 2014)

El programa de La Clave que ha colgado AynRandiano es de ¡¡¡1991!!! Si por entonces la educación estaba en decadencia y la sociedad estaban cada vez más corrompida, desde arriba hasta abajo, ¿cómo se podría calificar a lo que hay hoy en día? Sería interesante contactar con el Colectivo Libertad Constituyente y sugerirles que Trevijano revise ese programa y lo que dijo, y que lo actualice con sus reflexiones 23 años después de ese programa.


----------



## Nopleravet (2 Mar 2014)

Pregunto: puede que tengan algo que ver los 14 años de Gonzalez y una suerte de concepción socialista de la educación, del estilo: "Todos tienen derecho a sacarse el bachiller, luego si con el nivel actual un 60% "no puede", bajamos el nivel de todos"


----------



## Lilith Reborn (2 Mar 2014)

Nopleravet dijo:


> Pregunto: puede que tengan algo que ver los 14 años de Gonzalez y una suerte de concepción socialista de la educación, del estilo: "Todos tienen derecho a sacarse el bachiller, luego si con el nivel actual un 60% "no puede", bajamos el nivel de todos"



Tiene mucho que ver, aunque tambien el PP es responsable porque no hizo muchos esfuerzos por cambiarlo.

Pero para ser justos, estamos en democracia. Es duro decirlo, pero es lo que demanda la sociedad en su mayoria. Educación con contenidos light.

Si hicieramos una encuesta entre los papis a ver si les pareceria bien que sus hijos leyeran textos como los que cita randiano en el libro de lectura... Para mi la respuesta seria clara: Esquilo, Sofocles ?¿Para que?


----------



## El Comediante (2 Mar 2014)

Ramiro 665 dijo:


> Es el igualamiento a la baja. Como el ceporro no puede subir, bajamos el nivel y cada ceporrito tiene su titulito.



Hace mucho que no posteo, pero no he podido resistirme.

Hablo de experiencia en primera persona. Mi madre era "maestra", de las de la vieja escuela. Retirada hace mucho ya. Siempre ha dado clases a ese grupo de edad, lo que antiguamente era de 6º a 8º de EGB y que no sé muy bien a qué corresponde ahora.

He tenido muchas conversaciones con mi madre al respecto del tema. Y no sé dónde fue el punto de inflexión (puede que por el 92 o el 94), pero a partir de ese año mi madre no hizo mas que quejarse de las "órdenes" que venían de arriba y las imposiciones de psicodemagogos y psicólogos y demás ralea.

Antiguamente, todo esto dicho por mi madre, a la semana de empezar las clases ya sabías de que pie cojeaba cada alumno. Identificabas a la primera al 90% de la clase. El listo. El tonto. El listo pero vago. El ceporro. El que no se esforzaba. El perdido. El tonto pero que le echaba ganas. La "hormiguita". Y el modus operandi siempre era el mismo. Utilizar a los listos para "tirar" de la clase para arriba.
No se subía el nivel mínimo exigible, pero tirando de los listos hacías que el resto de la clase subiera ese nivel. Y además a éstos no los dejabas tirados, y te esforzabas en que todavía subieran más, incluso siendo más estrictos y exigiéndoles un poco más que al resto de sus compañeros.
Y muchos se quedaban por el camino. Por vagos o tontos, pero se quedaban. Y se repetía curso. Y no pasaba nada, al año siguiente te esforzabas más y te ponías las pilas o te quedabas estancado, y rara era la vez que se repetía más de un año. Válido también para el bachiller.

Esto cambió en esas fechas, como digo. "Ningún niño es menos que otro", que les decían, e inició la hecatombe. Se igualó el nivel PERO POR ABAJO. El más ceporro de la clase era dios. No se podía suspender a ese niño, pero es que además había que bajar el nivel de clase EN GENERAL para adecuarse a él. No se exigía a nadie más que a ese último nivel. 
Y no se les podía suspender! Que se trauman!!!
Entonces a los críos, que no son tontos aunque alguna hay rematadamente tonto, se les abren los ojos. Para qué voy a esforzarme? Si voy a pasar de curso igual!
Los tontos se quedaban en su estado, e incluso bajaban de nivel, y los listos, pues se aburrían como ostras y empezaban a pasarse al "lado oscuro". Si no tienes a nadie que te tire pararriba, al final te vas parabajo. Y con qué cara, com profesor, le empiezas a exigir a un niño si se da perfectamente cuenta que aunque ni haga la O con un canuto lo vas a pasar de curso?

Pero claro, aquí mucho nos quedamos de los profesores (de todo hay, y no puedo ser objetivo, como se comprenderá), pero lo que realmente tenía telita eran los padres. Que se creyeron todo el discurso de los psicodemagogos y sociedad y tenían al niño en palmitas.
Y se fue observando gradualmente también cómo caló todo eso en la sociedad a partir de esa fecha en las reuniones de padres.
Ya no le podías decir a un padre que su hijo era tonto y que, o se esforzaba o las iba a pasar canutas. No contabas con la complicidad de los padres. A mi hijo no me lo suspenda, no le mande tareas, no le riña en clase, déjele hacer lo que quiera... Y al llegar a casa, lo sentamos frente a la tele y ya está.

Con el paso del tiempo, ya los padres dejaron de ir a las reuniones de seguimiento. Bueno, no todos, pero es que los que iban a las reuniones eran precisamente los que no tenían que ir (ser preocupaban por el niño, te pedían consejo para tirar de él para arriba...). Los que deberían estar una semana sí y otra también, aunque fuera por propia verguenza torera, ni se les olía.

A esto siguió la siguiente generación de profesores. Paridos directamente por el sistema, y que además se lo creían. Integración de los alumnos a la baja, ser más "madres" que profesores, ausencia de autoridad... 
Caldo de cultivo perfecto para la sociedad que hemos creado.

Ahora no sé cómo habrá quedado la cosa (ya digo que mi madre hace ya mucho que no ejerce), pero las conversaciones que me cuenta con gente todavía en activo no son nada esperanzadoras.

Los libros, los dejamos para un capítulo aparte.


----------



## Javiser (2 Mar 2014)

Hay una cosa que está clara, que mucho se habla de los pagapensiones que vienen de fuera, pero estoy seguro que más pensiones me pagarán esos que nuestros futuros abogados, médicos e ingenieros que hoy tienen 6 y 7 años, entre otras cosas porque los primeros a pesar de tener una cultura limitada en muchas ocasiones por las circustancias de sus países ( en otras ocasiones tienen más cultura que la que pueda tener aquí cualquier licenciado) por lo menos saben buscarse la vida y no necesitan ayuda hasta para ir a mear, sin embargo nuestros futuros ciudadanos " bien preparados" no saben afrontar ningún problema sencillo que les salga durante su vida.

Yo jamás en el instituto vi como nadie preguntaba al profesor si en el examen había que poner el nombre, o cuando el profesor le decía que se tenía que hacer con boli azul o negro, que alguien le preguntase si podía hacerlo en rojo. Preguntas absurdas que hoy ( y los más jóvenes podéis dar fe) de vez en cuando se escuchan en las clases.

Y ojo, no creo que los niños de hoy sean peores ni más tontos que los de antes, pues la genética no cambia y al nacer nacían iguales antes que ahora, el problema viene por el camino hasta su madurez por padres proteccionistas que lo único que quieren es que no den por culo los niños, un sistema educativo cada vez más mediocre y una educación de valores sociales distribuida por los diferentes medios de comunicación equivocados y aborregadores.

En fin, las pensiones no se pagarán no por que nazcan menos niños ( que también), sino por que se aborrega a esos niños y se les hace menos productivos, menos imaginativos, y con menos capacidad de lógica. No se les enseña ni a pensar ni a esforzarse.


----------



## Nimrod (2 Mar 2014)

Yo prefería los de Lázaro Carreter para Anaya.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Mar 2014)

Yo cursé 7º de EGB, era el año 1993-1994.

No es que nos dieran libros "para universitarios". Pero me acuerdo que nos dieron para leer un par de novelas, cuyos títulos no me acuerdo. Una trataba sobre la esclavitud negra en los Estados Unidos del siglo XIX. Y la otra trataba sobre una familia de rusos que, en mitad de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, tuvo que huír de la invasión alemana. A nivel particular, ambos libros me gustaron, por eso me acuerdo de ellos 20 años después. Tanto, que en verano, aún cuando había terminado las clases, seguía leyéndolos por placer.

Y en 6º de EGB, con 11-12 años, dimos (me acuerdo bien):
- El antiguo Egipto.
- La antigua Grecia.
- La antigua Roma.
- El período feudal.
- La España musulmana.

No dábamos muchos detalles sobre ello. Por ejemplo, de Egipto nos enseñaban que: "Unos malvados faraones se hacían construír pirámides, mediante el trabajo forzado de esclavos, que tenían que transportar piedras mientras les pegaban con el látigo...". Pero oye, para la edad no estaba mal. Con 11-12 años, no se puede exigir la diferenciación entre el Período Antiguo y el Helenístico, pero sí saber un mínimo.

Desconozco como está la educación en los colegios de hoy en día. Solamente quería comentar mi experiencia.

PD: Sin querer irme del tema. En 8º de EGB, yo ya tenía erecciones en clase al ver los pechos y muslos de mis compañeras. Los supuestos expertos en conducta humana deben de pensar que con 13 años eres un niño que aún juega con camiones. Bufff...


----------



## El Comediante (2 Mar 2014)

Javiser dijo:


> sin embargo nuestros futuros ciudadanos " bien preparados" no saben afrontar ningún problema sencillo que les salga durante su vida.



Y al respecto de esto, otra punto de vista más, pero desde la Universidad.

Cuando yo empecé la carrera (qué tiempos aquellos), tuve que irme a otra ciudad. Pues bien, con mis 18 añitos me cogí un autobús, me fui un par de días a la otra ciudad y me lo resolví todo yo solito. 
Desde averiguar dónde estaban la facultades, las preinscripciones varias, matrículas en secretaria (para esto casi había que leerse el BOE), ir a pagar las tasas, buscarse un colegio mayor...
Y luego durante el curso lo mismo. Me administraba el (poco) dinero que me daban mis padres y lo que sacaba por ahí. Me compraba el material, las fotocopias, el bonobús, me cuadraba horarios (clase a las 8h, prácticas a las 20h), iba a tutorías y daba la cara con los profesores cuando tenía un problema (revisones de exámenes, no me has contado las prácticas...). Me hice una persona. En todos los sentidos, y en sólo un año.

Hice muy buena amistad con alguno de ellos.

Hoy en día, todavía me paso a verlos cuando toca viajar a esa ciudad y lo que me cuentan estremece.
Lo primero que me dice es que los chavales ahora vienen muy resabiados. "Os dan mil vueltas a los de vuestra generación", me dice. Pero en el terreno de interactúar entre ellos. Muy seguros de sí mismos, muy guapos, buen talante, decididos... "No son los 'pardillos' que vosotros pareciáis".
"Pero esa fachada sólo dura al principio", me dice también.
Muy decididos, pero no saben sacarse las castañas del fuego.
El 80% viene a hacer la matrícula con papi y mami, y se la hacen ellos mientras los otros están con los cascos o el móvil.
En clase, parece que estás en parvulario. El nivel, además, ha bajado una barbaridad, y tienes que volver a dar temarios enteros que se supone dominados de la ESO porque muchísimos no saben ni cómo han pasado selectividad (os estoy hablando de una ingeniería, en dónde el primer trimestre, por poner un ejemplo, se lo pegan repasando derivadas e integrales).
En clase, tienes que tener una actitud casi paternalista con ellos. No son puntuales, se creen que pueden entrar y salir de la clase cuando quieran, pasan de todo a pesar de que les das las mil y una oportunidades para aprobar (ahora con Bolonia están en plan evaluación continua, trabajitos de vez en cuando y exámenes de repesca y todo).
Un caos.

El caso más grave es uno que le fue el otro día, con 21 añazos, a la revisión del examen... CON LA MADRE!!!

Vamos, que si la universidad en mis tiempos ya era una pérdida de tiempo (materias infumables, no prácticas, que no te preparaban para la vida real), por lo menos te "formaban" como persona, aunque fuera a base de hostias.
Ahora, ahora es un campamento de verano.


----------



## Kluster (2 Mar 2014)

Hemos pasado de una cultura donde primaba el esfuerzo a otra donde prima el enchufe y la mamandurria.

Normal que los mamandurristas de hoy digan eso de que "ahora se vive mejor".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Mar 2014)

El Comediante dijo:


> El caso más grave es uno que le fue el otro día, con 21 añazos, a la revisión del examen... CON LA MADRE!!!



Eso ya me lo habían contado. Me costó creérmelo hasta que lo comprobé: Hay padres que van a hablar con los profesores UNIVERSITARIOS de sus hijos, como si estuviesen en Primaria.

En mi época eso era simplemente INCONCEBIBLE. 

Más aún: Hubiese sido una VERGÜENZA que los padres viniesen a la universidad donde uno estudiaba. Nos teníamos por "adultos", así que procurábamos mantener a nuestros padres alejados de la Universidad.

Yo tuve que convencer a mis padres para que NO viniesen a la Universidad por una serie de problemas que no vienen al caso.

Un día a pesar de todo vinieron...yo no sabía donde meterme y procuré que mis compañeros ni ningún profesor me viese con ellos...era vergonzoso para mí el tenerlos allí.

Ahora es al revés: Papá y Mamá acompañan a Junior en su revisión de examen de 3º de carrera. _Demigrante_.


----------



## Walter Eucken (2 Mar 2014)

Bueno eso del esfuerzo es facha y elitista. Aquí todos iguales -de analfabetos- los neonazis fachas del foro que se jodan y tal. 

La caverna querrá obligar a chicos de 12-13 a leer cosas como los últimos días de Pompeya o Robinson Crusoe, libros fachas llenos de violencia heteropatriarcal, amor romántico o vete tu a saber que cosas. 

Ironic mode off y tal...


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (2 Mar 2014)

He escuchado a una profesora de Psicología decir, textualmente, a un alumno que le cuestionaba sus enseñanzas: "ustedes no están aquí para pensar, sino para estudiar".

Aclaro que la señora esta, si llega a los 30, es suerte.

Nos podemos imaginar el nivel que hay en las escuelas.


----------



## Españolenmarcha (2 Mar 2014)

Gran hilo, llevas toda la razón


----------



## Tempestuous (2 Mar 2014)

Helmut dijo:


> Era durísimo. Las universidades laborales, que también hacían las veces de centros sindicales, eran muy, muy útiles. Un chaval de hoy, que sale con el Bachillerato a la calle no sabe hacer nada. *No sabe siquiera arreglar una persiana de casa.* Memorizar textos y repetirlos, no pensar, es una tragedia porque la estructura, es decir; el profesor que le da clase NO es un maestro, es un licenciado en Magisterio que no tiene formación técnica, ni científica, ni Humanística, siguió la cadena de memorizar tochos y repetirlos, y así lo impone en su modelo.



No creo que el sistema educativo sea culpable de eso. :: Sencillamente, cuando se podía pagar la reparación de los muebles o los electrodomésticos, contratabas a un técnico o comprabas un sustituto más moderno, que a veces salía más barato que arreglarlo. Por supuesto, este no requería la ayuda de los vástagos del contratante...

---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 16:19 ----------




Kluster dijo:


> *Hemos pasado de una cultura donde primaba el esfuerzo a otra donde prima el enchufe y la mamandurria.
> *
> Normal que los mamandurristas de hoy digan eso de que "ahora se vive mejor".



En la cultura española nunca ha primado el esfuerzo, no se engañe.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Mar 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> He escuchado a una profesora de Psicología decir, textualmente, a un alumno que le cuestionaba sus enseñanzas: "ustedes no están aquí para pensar, sino para estudiar".
> 
> Aclaro que la señora esta, si llega a los 30, es suerte.
> 
> Nos podemos imaginar el nivel que hay en las escuelas.



En la enseñanza, la mitad de las cosas son mentiras o (peor aún) verdades a medias. Desde la medicina, hasta la historia. Que todavía se diga en las aulas que la leche es buena para los niveles de calcio, o que el hombre viajó realmente a la Luna, es para mandar a la mierda el sistema educativo institucionalizado. Yo he aprendido más de internet (con sus pros y contras) que del instituto.


----------



## O rianxeiro (2 Mar 2014)

Cagonlaputa, fue mi libro de 7º:

Edito: ese libro duró varios años; yo no tenía 12 años en el 73, aun me faltaban varios para llegar a los 12.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Mar 2014)

El Comediante dijo:


> El caso más grave es uno que le fue el otro día, con 21 añazos, a la revisión del examen... CON LA MADRE!!!



Una pregunta a los expertos: *¿Podría haber denunciado la siguiente situación en comisaria?*

Es cuento, es breve. Cuando tenía 21-22 años, estaba cursando el Grado Medio de Gestión Administrativa. Repito: 21 años a principio de curso, 22 años a final de curso. En dos ocasiones, los profesores telefonearon a mis padres sin avisarme. En una de ellas, se "chivaron":
- Oiga, su hijo ha dicho en clase que es posible que abandone el curso.

En otra:
- Su hijo toma ansiolíticos, casi se queda dormido en clase. ¿Ya lo sabía usted? Ah bueno, era solamente por si no lo sabía.

Ha pasado más de una década desde entonces, pero por curiosidad, me gustaría saber si aquello era legal (o atentaba contra la dignidad personal de un adulto, no tengo idea de Derecho).

El caso es que (y esto lo he pensado toda la vida) a un mayor de edad habría tratarlo como eso, como a un mayor de edad: tenga 18 años o tenga 45 años. Si alguien de 19 años tiene un problema (de rendimiento, de trato con los compañeros, etc) debería hablarse con la persona en cuestión, no con sus padres, por Dios...


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Mar 2014)

Ese libro o similares andaba por casa, había uno de historia de la filosofía de finales de los ochenta de COU con el que podías darte un repaso cojonudo de la filosofía occidental a través de los nombres más importantes.

Lo sospechoso es que esto mismo parece estar sucediendo a todos los niveles en todos los países, ahora que estoy conociendo el sistema educativo de México, veo que el nivel lo han estado bajando también (el nivel universitario es el mismo que en España antes, que ahora no sé cómo anda ya) y una de las razones que veo es que hay mucha universidad privada y, claro, para no perder clientes tienen que aprobar sí o sí tal porcentaje de alumnos, en la pública son bastante más duros y por lo tanto la calidad es superior ya solo porque exigen más sin contemplaciones, y aún así están teniendo problemas por el descenso de nivel de los alumnos, porque en los cursos anteriores a la universidad (lo que llaman preparatoria) ya han bajado el nivel (por similares razones y en el caso de la que depende de la universidad a saber).

Y las nuevas tecnologías están haciendo mucho más daño que bien, los alumnos tienden a buscar el menor esfuerzo posible (no tomo apuntes, hago una foto con mi móvil, copio y pego, etc), están todo el día pegados al face o al guasap ese y pensando en las respuestas al último mensaje que enviaron, TODA LA PUTA CLASE.

Ingeniería social aprovechándose de las debilidades de la psique humana por todos lados. Y es que si los alumnos no encuentran el placer en el esfuerzo, ya no son alumnos, son compradores y paras la entidades educativas privadas meros clientes.

Y así se va todo a la mierda, claro.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 18:05 ----------




Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Tiene mucho que ver, aunque tambien el PP es responsable porque no hizo muchos esfuerzos por cambiarlo.
> 
> Pero para ser justos, estamos en democracia. Es duro decirlo, pero es lo que demanda la sociedad en su mayoria. Educación con contenidos light.
> 
> Si hicieramos una encuesta entre los papis a ver si les pareceria bien que sus hijos leyeran textos como los que cita randiano en el libro de lectura... Para mi la respuesta seria clara: Esquilo, Sofocles ?¿Para que?



han existido en españa 14 ó 15 reformas educativas en los años de democracia, a alguna le ha tocado al pp.

Son la misma mierda.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 18:48 ----------




Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Tiene mucho que ver, aunque tambien el PP es responsable porque no hizo muchos esfuerzos por cambiarlo.
> 
> Pero para ser justos, estamos en democracia. Es duro decirlo, pero es lo que demanda la sociedad en su mayoria. Educación con contenidos light.
> 
> Si hicieramos una encuesta entre los papis a ver si les pareceria bien que sus hijos leyeran textos como los que cita randiano en el libro de lectura... Para mi la respuesta seria clara: Esquilo, Sofocles ?¿Para que?



han existido en españa 14 ó 15 reformas educativas en los años de democracia, a alguna le corresponderá al gobierno pepero de turno.

no por nada se habla del ppsoe.


----------



## boro (2 Mar 2014)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Pero para ser justos, estamos en democracia. Es duro decirlo, pero es lo que demanda la sociedad en su mayoria. *Educación con contenidos light*.




Pues claaaaaaro hombre :: ... educación mascadita, economizando esfuerzo, neuronas y tiempo, que luego tienen que estar a tope delante del ordenata, movil, xbox exprimiendo a los papis, que es de lo que se trata al fin y al cabo.
Eso de estar delante de un libro, rompiendose el coco quitandole tiempo a lo demas ... naaaaada, la educación SI ocupa lugar. ::


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Mar 2014)

joder, lo del respeto. Yo hice una sustitución una vez y me tocó darles matemáticas a unas chavalucos de 12 años o así, y me llega un guajín y me dice "yo no voy a hablar pero que sepas que no voy a atender ni a hacer nada de nada" 

Y os podéis imaginar cómo fue la "clase" el resto de la hora.

Demencial. Yo afirmo que tienen problemas de atención de origen físico también: tanta vacuna, mierda comida, televisión, xbox, móvil y wifi les están masacrando. Y encima la pérdida de valores.


----------



## iconoclasta (2 Mar 2014)

Tengo el libro de historia de España con que mi madre estudió el magisterio. Para que os hagáis una idea: hizo la carrera en Madrid, en la mayor universidad de España.

El caso es que me costó leerlo. El autor era Vicens Vives y como buen catalán, era un catalanista integral y toda su visión de la historia dependía de ese factor. Con ese libro estudiaban la historia de España los futuros maestros durante el franquismo. Lo digo por el sectarismo y tal...


----------



## boro (2 Mar 2014)

El Comediante dijo:


> En clase, tienes que tener una actitud casi paternalista con ellos. No son puntuales, se creen que pueden entrar y salir de la clase cuando quieran, pasan de todo a pesar de que les das las mil y una oportunidades para aprobar (ahora con Bolonia están en plan evaluación continua, trabajitos de vez en cuando y exámenes de repesca y todo).
> Un caos.
> 
> .



Vamos, como en las pelis americanas esas sobre universitarios, hermandades, equipo de basket con animadoras ... :XX:

Solo que en la de las pelis son privadas y aquí son públicas.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (2 Mar 2014)

Me quito el sombrero ante esta extraordinaria labor de investigación.

El marxismo cultural ha inundado nuestra nación y ha carcomido los cimientos de nuestra patria, dejándola en manos de traidores sin escrúpulos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Mar 2014)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me quito el sombrero antes esta extraordinaria labor de investigación.
> 
> El marxismo cultural ha inundado nuestra nación y ha carcomido los cimientos de nuestra patria, dejándola en manos de traidores sin escrúpulos.



...y luego encima Reescriben la Historia a lo Winstos Smith hablando del _*"Páramo cultural"*_ del Franquismo.

Con dos cojonazos, _oygah_: Se cargan la Educación en España y luego hablan con todo el morro de que han educado a _*"la generación mejor preparada de la Historia"*_.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (2 Mar 2014)

El Comediante dijo:


> Hace mucho que no posteo, pero no he podido resistirme.
> 
> Hablo de experiencia en primera persona. Mi madre era "maestra", de las de la vieja escuela. Retirada hace mucho ya. Siempre ha dado clases a ese grupo de edad, lo que antiguamente era de 6º a 8º de EGB y que no sé muy bien a qué corresponde ahora.
> 
> ...



Suscribo punto por punto. Conozco profesores que pasaron esa transición de la exigencia y la disciplina a todos tienen que pasar de curso y todos somos iguales y los padres son los que mandan. Esa gente tuvo que adaptarse o la alternativa era irse. Los nuevos y jóvenes profesores que entraban venían con esas nuevas ideas y estaban de acuerdo, muchos eran estómagos agradecidos ¿cómo iban a revelarse? En pocos años el sistema educativo estaba puesto patas arriba, siguiendo teorías psicoeducativas de lo más estrambóticas y buenrollistas, los niños tienen que divertirse, los niños tienen que aprender jugando, no tienen que esforzarse sino disfrutar de la vida. 

Yo creo que todo fue para contentar a todos los "qué hay de lo mío" para generar cuántas más mamandurrias mejor. Dudo que su objetivo real fuera buscar la mediocridad y el atontamiento general, o al menos no conscientemente, pero la verdad es que esas son las consecuencias también. Si es la obra intencionada de una mente superior, me quito el sombrero, pero considero que esa mente más bien está fuera de España en forma de corrientes y pensamientos en nombre de la "igualdad, fraternidad, democracia, libertad, modernidad, progreso, etc.". todo muy entrecomillado.

Y hoy en día no me quiero ni imaginar la cosa con los whatsapp, facebook, smartphones, googles, consolas, etc.


----------



## El Comediante (2 Mar 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> jDemencial. Yo afirmo que tienen problemas de atención de origen físico también: tanta vacuna, mierda comida, televisión, xbox, móvil y wifi les están masacrando. Y encima la pérdida de valores.



Esto lo discutí ampliamente con un compañero un día hablando de smarthphones. Y la conclusión era aterradora: *Estamos en la era de la información desechable, de usar y tirar.*

Me explico con un ejemplo muy sencillo.
Imaginemos que tengo que averiguar el horario de tren en un día y hora concretos a un destino específico *hace 15 años*.
Qué hago? O me voy andando a la estación pegándome un paseíto, o si me queda muy lejos busco el teléfono de la renfe (páginas amarillas, llamo al 1004), y lo pregunto.
El conseguir esa información, en el mejor de los casos me ha costado de 30 minutos a una hora, y un esfuerzo apreciable.
Qué me pasa a la semana siguiente si necesito la misma información? Pues seguramente nada, porque como es una información que me ha costado conseguir seguramente me la habré aprendido de memoria casi a fuego.

Ahora cambiemos la pregunta, quiero averiguar lo mismo pero hoy. Saco mi smartphone, me conecto a la web de la renfe y en escasos 2 minutos tengo la información que necesito. Pero qué os jugáis a que a la semana siguiente ya me he olvidado de ella?. Pero tranquilos, en escaso 2 minutos lo puedo volver a averiguar. No me cuesta esfuerzo, es información que alojo en mi memoria RAM y una vez cumplido su propósito me olvidaré de ella.

Imaginemos esto con cualquier disciplina, siendo un estudiante. A la hora de estudiar o hacer un trabajo, antes, se te daban unas bases que había que aprenderse sólidamente. Tanto procedimientos en ciencias (matemáticas, física, química...) como datos concretos para humanides (historia, literatura, filosofía...). Esas bases te daban el bagaje para poder enfrentarte a las cuestiones del día a día, en el que la obtención de la información era dificultoso (tanto en tiempo como en esfuerzo).
Y hoy en día? Para qué voy a atender en clase, recoger apuntes, aprenderme las cosas si en medio minuto me puedo meter en la wikipedia y obtener toda la información que necesito? 

Lo malo de este sistema actual es que me limita intelectualmente. Acceder a la información es fácil, pero el uso que voy a hacer de ella ya no tanto. Pero es que una cosa va ligada a la otra. El intelecto se desarrolla más si las cosas le cuestan esfuerzo, creando mapas mentales acordes con esa metodología. No es de extrañar el alto ratio de suspensos (incluso para el nivel tan bajo actual) si todo se hace así.

Hay incluso un estudio por ahí (a ver si lo encuentro) que incluso afirmaba que las estructurales mentales estaban cambiando por ese motivo, unido a la inmediatez de la información. Tenemos un bombardeo de información muy rápido y constante, que no se asienta en nuestro cerebro. No era como antes, que era poca información y poco a poco, daba tiempo a digerirla, analizarla y sopesarla.
El estudio daba como resultado que el cerebro hoy en día de los jóvenes tendía a crear más ramificaciones neuronales, pero pequeñas y débiles. Se es capaz de atender a más factores pero por tiempo limitado (no os suena los déficits de atención, la hiperactividad en auge, etc, etc, etc).
Antes, las ramificaciones eran menores pero fuertes. Mayor concentración y atención a un tema, y por un tiempo mucho más prolongado.
Eso no sólo pasa con los jóvenes, yo mismo me noto más disperso que antes. Y no creo que tenga que ver sólo con la edad. El cerebro al fin y al cabo no deja de ser permeable, pero el de nuestra edad ya está formado y se resiste un poco a ese cambio.

Hay muchísimos ejemplos al respecto.
Cojan a un adolescente y comprueben cómo hace los deberes. Pendiente del móvil, contestando cada dos por tres, le mandan algo al facebook/twitter/whatsap, busca algo adicional, ahora un video por aquí, 5 minutos de tarea...
Pero si ya hay niños que muestran dificultad en seguir una película completa de dibujos animados! Es el mundo en el que en internet triunfan los videos de 1 minuto y se van saltando de uno a otro sin prestarles atención (en dos minutos se han olvidado), pero no las películas de introducción, nudo y desenlace. Incluso éstas están derivando a una sucesión rápida y vacía de impactantes imágenes visuales y conversaciones rápidas que no reposan en el vidente!

Y para ya que empiezo a desbarrar y no es el tema, aunque está muy relacionado.


EDITO: Algo he encontrad, aquí hay una recopilación de autores con libros bastante interesantes al respecto;

La nueva era de la información y el cerebro

Mención especial a los libros "The Dumbest Generation" y "Distracted". Que obviamente no están en el mercado español ni se les espera.


----------



## Le Truhan (2 Mar 2014)

Estos hilos son muy buenos, pero me inspiran una gran tristeza y desazón porque no se puede hacer nada y menos con esta democracia. Pero ver la decadencia y la destrucción de la nación no es bonito y no poder hacer nada, si se denuncia, y nada con eso te quedas. No sé, muy triste.


----------



## Soltari (2 Mar 2014)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Estos hilos son muy buenos, pero me inspiran una gran tristeza y desazón porque no se puede hacer nada y menos con esta democracia. Pero ver la decadencia y la destrucción de la nación no es bonito y no poder hacer nada, si se denuncia, y nada con eso te quedas. No sé, muy triste.



Claro que algo puedes hacer, cuando era crío mis padres se sentaban con mi hermano y conmigo todos los días hasta que la tarea estaba acabada, cuando veraneaba en el pueblo mis abuelos no me permitían ir a la piscina hasta que hubiera hecho los ejercicios que tocaban de las Vacaciones Santillana, si mis notas bajaban se acercaban a hablar con los profesores para ver que podían hacer...
Todo esto se puede hacer el día de hoy, pero requiere el esfuerzo y la dedicación de la que se ha estado hablando en el hilo.


----------



## Gji (2 Mar 2014)

Pues yo soy "tontico" como dicen ustedes y sigo vivo.:rolleye:
A lo mejor no hace falta "saber tanto".


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Mar 2014)

Aclarar que eso de automarginarse ha existido siempre. No es algo que las nuevas tecnologías hayan inventado, sino solamente facilitado.

Yo me tiré de los 11 a los 18 años obsesionado con los videojuegos y la música en cassette. Me relacionaba menos que la mayoría de chavales de hoy en día. Quiero decir... que aquello no era color de rosa, que también estábamos los marginados de la clase, los que repetían cursos (¡ojo!) con apenas 8 años por la mala situación que se vivía en su casa, etc etc. Yo soy de aquella época y no la idealizo. 

Es más, agradezco el fácil acceso a la información que tenemos ahora. Con internet he aprendido cosas que los medios de comunicación oficiales me tenían oculto. Y además, me he aficionado a la historia, la filosofía, la medicina... que "por medio de los libros" no me gustaba.

Como bien han explicado, yo también he notado que soy más nervioso: me cuesta ver una película del tirón, sin salir a ojear el ASK/Twitter/Facebook cada cierto tiempo. 

También noto como una especie de mareo y confusión si abuso de internet. Supongo que por que las ondas electromagnéticas del mismo interfieren con la de mi sistema nervioso.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2014 at 23:05 ----------




Soltari dijo:


> Claro que algo puedes hacer, cuando era crío mis padres se sentaban con mi hermano y conmigo todos los días hasta que la tarea estaba acabada, cuando veraneaba en el pueblo mis abuelos no me permitían ir a la piscina hasta que hubiera hecho los ejercicios que tocaban de las Vacaciones Santillana, si mis notas bajaban se acercaban a hablar con los profesores para ver que podían hacer...
> Todo esto se puede hacer el día de hoy, pero requiere el esfuerzo y la dedicación de la que se ha estado hablando en el hilo.



Ahí no estoy de acuerdo. El verano tendría que ser para descansar y disfrutarlo. Y no digo que durante el resto del año no se le dé duro a las matemáticas, la gramática, las ciencias naturales... para que no haya malentendidos. Digo que el verano debería ser únicamente para disfrutar cazando lagartizas o haciendo castillos de arena.

Además, yo recuerdo, por ejemplo... En 6º de EGB, te tirabas hasta las 8-9 de la tarde haciendo los deberes. Te daba tiempo para cenar, ver la TV un par de horitas, y ya está. No sé cómo estará ahora la cosa, pero por aquella época te metían caña.


----------



## boro (2 Mar 2014)

Gji dijo:


> Pues yo soy "tontico" como dicen ustedes y sigo vivo.:rolleye:
> A lo mejor no hace falta "saber tanto".



no si está claro, con pastar, follar y cagar vale para vivir. uno ve las vacas ...


----------



## Kaplan (2 Mar 2014)

Recuerdo toparme con el excepcional debate de "La Clave" que ha puesto Ayn Randiano, en concreto con la parte en la que Trevijano describe la postmodernidad de un modo tan acertado que me supuso casi una revelación.

Es tal el destrozo de la moral y de la instrucción que hay generaciones enteras de personas que no son capaces no ya de entender una exposición de ideas, sino de construir una reflexión sin caer en contradicción o en meros anacolutos. Y no sólo es problema de estructura mental. El escepticismo cultural, el relativismo moral y cultural, es un pozo sin fondo en el que no es posible edificar una reflexión autónoma puesto que no hay modo de fijar una base sobre la que sostenerla ni establecer unos principios, porque _todo es relativo_. Precisamente hace no mucho discutía con una persona sobre lo incomparable de una catedral con una choza en la selva y cómo la primera suponía una elevación o un avance sobre la otra. Pues bien, esta persona afirmaba que no suponía más mérito la primera que la última, que la choza era igualmente válida en comparación e incluso que la catedral era inútil y era incapaz de ver que no eran ni comparables.

Yo creo que el paulatino descenso del nivel educativo obedece a la necesidad del régimen político de hacer uso de la propaganda para perpetuarse. Mientras Franco era un dictador y se valía de su condición y de su poder coactivo, el régimen actual quiere pasar por democracia lo que es oligocracia y para ello no puede amenazar con machacar la disidencia, así que crea retrasados mentales que asegurarán su pervivencia.

Además con respecto al sistema educativo hay un detalle que afecta sin duda a las clases medias o bajas, que acuden a colegios públicos. Hasta antes del cambio a la ESO, la educación primaria o EGB alcanzaba hasta los 14 años y a partir de ahí uno iba al instituto. Ya el instituto supone el contacto con chavales más mayores y más maleados, y muchas veces este entorno echa a perder a buenos estudiantes.

Ahora el cambio es con 12 años, una edad mucho más tierna -dos años a esa edad hacen mucha diferencia-, con lo que el cambio es más abrupto y lleva consigo que mayor número de alumnos se perderán por el camino. Y esto sucede en colegios-institutos públicos puesto que los privados generalmente tienen desde primaria hasta bachillerato, donde los chicos estudian con sus mismos compañeros desde los 4 años y no tienen la necesidad de empezar a fumar porros para molar más.


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Mar 2014)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Tiene mucho que ver, aunque tambien el PP es responsable porque no hizo muchos esfuerzos por cambiarlo.
> 
> Pero para ser justos, estamos en democracia. Es duro decirlo, pero es lo que demanda la sociedad en su mayoria. Educación con contenidos light.
> 
> Si hicieramos una encuesta entre los papis a ver si les pareceria bien que sus hijos leyeran textos como los que cita randiano en el libro de lectura... Para mi la respuesta seria clara: Esquilo, Sofocles ?¿Para que?



El problema, es que la pregunta de los padres no sería para qué, sino: ¿en qué equipo juegan?::
Y lo mismo estudiaron con esos libros!!!!::


----------



## Renato (3 Mar 2014)

Un detalle que me ha llamado la atención es que ahora ningún libro de texto de español dice "lengua española" o "español" en su título, sino "castellano". Pertenezco a la última promoción que estudió con el sistema EGB/BUP/COU y nuestro libro de lengua española (titulado así) de COU era obra del genial Lázaro Carreter, que en paz descanse. Editorial Anaya.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2014)

Muy bueno, como siempre, Ayn Rand.

Yo soy de esa época que dices. Doy fe de que en EGB nos hacían estudiar muchísimo. Demasiado. La exigencia era muy alta. Y más en la pública que en la privada, donde inflaban las notas para que los papás estuvieran contentos.


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Mar 2014)

El Comediante dijo:


> Esto lo discutí ampliamente con un compañero un día hablando de smarthphones. Y la conclusión era aterradora: *Estamos en la era de la información desechable, de usar y tirar.*
> 
> Me explico con un ejemplo muy sencillo.
> Imaginemos que tengo que averiguar el horario de tren en un día y hora concretos a un destino específico *hace 15 años*.
> ...





Ciertísimo lo que dices. Recuerdo que nunca tuve GPS cuando por trabajo, me recorría carreteras y ciudades de media España. El día anterior, gastaba un par de horas en programar rutas y visitas. Usaba mapas de carreteras y callejeros, por supuesto de papel. Descuida que podría ir hoy de nuevo, sin problemas (no niego que alguna vez me perdiera).

Hace no mucho uso, el puto GPS del smartphone... pues no tengo ni putísima idea de dónde estuve ayer... estamos llegamdo a una situación absurda que lamentaremos.
Con la música pasa lo mismo. Antes oías un disco hasta memorizar cada silencio de semicorchea, ahora esc... digo oyes algo, y mañana a otra cosa.

Recibimos más información de la que somos capaces de procesar, y se banaliza.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Mar 2014)

No podía creer eso de lengua castellana y resulta que es cierto, joder, y en otros libros de historia hablan de la corono catalano-aragonesa.

Más de 17.000 firmas para cambiar el libro que habla de "corona catalanoaragonesa"

(esto en este foro debería ser gol, no lo he comprobado)

Luego muchos pensarán que pensar en una conspiración contra España o lo hispano es de chalados. 







http://www.amazon.es/Objetivo-aprobar-castellana-literatura-Castellano/dp/8421660039


----------



## vidarr (3 Mar 2014)

OCTOPUSSY dijo:


> Doy fe de ello, tengo el "Senda" y otros libros de texto de aquella época (de la nacional católica también), de un familiar cercano y el nivel de los textos (eso si compactos, nada de interlineados donde hay más huecos que palabras) es para gente adulta, no páginas recuadradas y masticadas con cuatro recursos para facilitar dos o tres conceptos con los que pasar a la posteridad.



Los libros de Senda se seguían usando una década después. Yo concretamente recuerdo este, e hice la EGB entre finales de los 70 y principios de los 80.







De mi época los únicos libros que recuerdo con gráficos, dibujitos y monadas eran los de inglés.


----------



## jurbu (3 Mar 2014)

:8::8::8:​


----------



## napartarra (3 Mar 2014)

Tengo mis serias dudas sobre si el aprendizaje abusivo de conceptos que padecí/disfrute sirve realmente para algo.

Me explico, memorizando la lista de los reyes godos o la guía de telefonos o similares no creo que sea más culto o que se tenga mejor educación. 

La historia que aprendí se parece más a un *programa de telecinco* que a la historia real. Que si la reina tenía costumbres francesas y no se adaptaba a la sobriedad de las costumbres españolas, que si las mujeres de tal rey, que si saber los territorios y accidentes geográficos por los que pasó cada "descubridor" en América, ... eso no es saber ni aprender historia.

*¿Simplemente se entrena la memoria?*
*
¿Podría ser mejor enseñar a pensar, analizar, criticar, argumentar que enseñar a memorizar?*

Me convertí en un máquina de memorizar, pero nadie nos enseñó mecanografía, no sabiamos que era el Impuesto de la Renta, no sabíamos que hacer contra una multa, ni cocinar, ni ... ¿de qué vale un borrego que se sepa todo el Quijote?

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 02:30 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Un detalle que me ha llamado la atención es que ahora ningún libro de texto de español dice "lengua española"



El argumento, dicen, es que, por ejemplo, el catalán es también "lengua española". Lo contrario sería considerarlo una "lengua no española", dicen.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Tengo mis serias dudas sobre si el aprendizaje abusivo de conceptos que padecí/disfrute sirve realmente para algo.
> 
> Me explico, memorizando la lista de los reyes godos o la guía de telefonos o similares no creo que sea más culto o que se tenga mejor educación.
> 
> ...



esto es un falso dilema, se necesitan ambas cosas, memoria y capacidad de análisis, creatividad, etc, pero siempre, y en todo caso, esfuerzo.

y es este último punto el que se pretende destruir cuando el aprendizaje sin esfuerzo es tan imposible como el aprendizaje sin disfrute.

En no pocas ocasiones una genio (entiéndase persona muy productiva en algún campo) se diferencia solamente de una persona que se lo ha tenido que currar y que con tiempo podría llegar crear lo mismo en que viene con un hardware de serie o más potente o ya activo y en funcionamiento, generalmente con una memoria enorme que facilita mucho la creación. 

El primero es que igual no tiene tiempo en una vida para llegar a desarrollar las habilidades con las que otro ya nace y es posible que a partir de ciertos niveles esas capacidades cibernéticas, esa memoria amplificada sean clave para resolver ciertos problemas.

Evidentemente con la memoria tipo pez que favorece el abuso de las modernas tecnologías no hay ni atención para empezar.

Yo veo las desventajas de la educación que recibí, pero cada vez agradezco más que al menos me exigiesen unos niveles, y eso que no tuve que esforzarme casi nada hasta la universidad, porque siempre me gustó leer, por eso me bastaba casi con la atención que ponía en clase.

Es que ahora están reduciendo la educación a la nada más absoluta, los colegios y las universidades a puras guarderías.


----------



## Renato (3 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> Tengo mis serias dudas sobre si el aprendizaje abusivo de conceptos que padecí/disfrute sirve realmente para algo.
> 
> Me explico, memorizando la lista de los reyes godos o la guía de telefonos o similares no creo que sea más culto o que se tenga mejor educación.
> 
> ...



El Quijote enseña muchísimas cosas...
Lo de la lista de los reyes godos es real o un mito? Porque yo le he preguntado a mi madre que nació en los años 60 y no tuvo que aprendérselos.
Hoy en día la educación española ni fomenta una cosa ni la otra. En cuanto a contenidos flojea bastante. Pero tampoco es su fuerte el aprendizaje autónomo ni el pensamiento crítico. En EEUU por ejemplo se presta mucho hincapié en habilidades como hablar en público. Habréis visto más de una vez por películas y series americanas los concursos de debates en los colegios. En España no existe nada de eso. Por cierto, en mi etapa de escolarización obligatoria la única asignatura donde hicimos debates fue en clase de religión. De todas formas yo pienso que la memorística tampoco debe ser soslayada. Es un lugar común decir que acumular conocimientos no sirve de nada. Claro que sirve, muchos hechos actuales que vemos en televisión no se pueden entender si nuestros conocimientos de historia son superficiales. El saber relacionar conocimientos ya depende de la capacidad intelectual de cada uno, eso no te lo puede enseñar la escuela.Pero acumular conocimientos sirve para amueblar la cabeza, y asignaturas como el latín deberían ser reintroducidas como obligatorias porque también son útiles en ese aspecto.


----------



## Mimolette (3 Mar 2014)

No ocurre solo en España. Ahora en el reino unido hay un debate interesante sobre este tema. Desgraciadamente he tenido la oportunidad de ver como es la educación hoy en día y se ponen los pelos como escarpias.

El problema no son solo los alumnos, que vienen con una actitud atroz y sin habilidades para el estudio (por ejemplo a la mayoria les cuesta leer). Uno de los grandes problemas en mi opinion ha sido la creacion laborista de la cultura de objetivos. Los profesores y los directores de los centros de enseñanza saben que sus presupuestos y sus puestos de trabajo dependen de los resultados. Se ha creado una cultura de cumplir requisitos, mas bien de que parezca que se cumplen. Por eso si los crios no aprenden, como no se puede considerar el curso un fracaso, lo que se hace es bajar el nivel. He tenido el dudoso placer de ver con mis propios ojos como el nivel requerido para estudiantes de 16-18 años es material de escuela primaria. (dibujitos de los simpsons etc). En los tests se pide al profesor que no espere que los alumnos retengan informacion sin ayudas visuales. Es decir, en vez de hacer una pregunta y esperar una respuesta, hay que hacerles unir dos frases, o la frase a un dibujo. 

Es absolutamente brutal, ha sido una experiencia que me ha abierto los ojos. 

Tremendo.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (3 Mar 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Una pregunta a los expertos: *¿Podría haber denunciado la siguiente situación en comisaria?*
> 
> Es cuento, es breve. Cuando tenía 21-22 años, estaba cursando el Grado Medio de Gestión Administrativa. Repito: 21 años a principio de curso, 22 años a final de curso. En dos ocasiones, los profesores telefonearon a mis padres sin avisarme. En una de ellas, se "chivaron":
> - Oiga, su hijo ha dicho en clase que es posible que abandone el curso.
> ...



No atentaba exactamente contra nada. Jurídicamente es como sí llamas a tu tío y le dices que has visto a un amigo suyo por la calle. Ahora bien, hoy en día es relativamente fácil localizar a alguien. En tu situación, habría llamado a casa a esta profesora preguntando por ella hasta que lo cogiese el marido.(o con alguna amigas o es otro sexo) varias veces por putear. También esa alegal. Donde las dan las toman


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (3 Mar 2014)

Ramiro 665 dijo:


> Es el igualamiento a la baja. Como el ceporro no puede subir, bajamos el nivel y cada ceporrito tiene su titulito..



Es un poco más _turbio_ que el mero 'igualamiento a la baja'.

Es la elección de *fomentar la mediocridad* en vez de *aceptar la diversidad*, tanto por arriba (Altas Capacidades) como por debajo (déficit intelectual). Una igualdad gris, pastosa, pero barata, sencilla, _útil_ para contentar a la masa. 

Una igualdad que disimula los _déficits_ o los _hándicaps_ de personas con dificultades en vez de dedicar recursos *reales* para paliarlos o compensarlos y que permiten calmar a los paladines del _todos-somos-iguales-en-todo-y-el-que-no-piense-así-es-un-fascista_ y una igualdad que permite soterrar, desgastar y asfixiar a los que se salen de las tablas, a los que este sistema le es insuficiente, a los que necesitan muchos más recursos porque están muy por encima de otros de sus iguales escolares, y así aplastar a los más afilados espíritus críticos, a los disidentes librepensadores, a terroristas intelectuales contra el sistema o simplemente a gente que es más consciente de cómo funciona todo.




Helmut dijo:


> Exigían muchísimo, yo creo que un delineante de los de hoy, que sólo tocan autocad y programas similares, no soportarían la laboriosidad de hacerlo todo a mano, borrando con un pulso nervioso, y echándole más horas que un sereno.



Una de mis frases favoritas es:

_Un ser humano debería ser capaz de cambiar un pañal, planear una invasión, despiezar un cerdo, ensamblar una barca, diseñar un edificio, escribir un soneto, hacer un balance, levantar una pared, expresarse en otro idioma, remendar un hueso roto, confortar a un moribundo, obedecer órdenes, dar órdenes, cooperar, actuar en solitario, resolver ecuaciones, analizar un nuevo problema, esparcir estiércol, manejar un ordenador, cocinar una comida sabrosa, sufrir con entereza y luchar eficientemente. *La especialización es para los insectos*._

La educación moderna se ha olvidado de eso.




Le Truhan dijo:


> Estos hilos son muy buenos, pero me inspiran una gran tristeza y desazón porque no se puede hacer nada y menos con esta democracia



Mentira. 

Mi abuela me enseñaba anatomía porque, por pura casualidad, descubrió que cuando era muy _peque_ me _flipaba_ el tema. También me enseñaba matemáticas y geografía. Mientras mis compañeros estaban todavía con que _el cuerpo se divide en cabeza, tronco y extremidades_ yo me aprendía los huesos del cráneo :: Mi padre me enseñó dibujo técnico, mitología clásica, filosofía, literatura y me metió el gusanillo por la historia y por la música clásica. También por algunas manualidades.

Ambos eran profesores que habían ejercido - y por supuesto, estudiado - bajo el malvado y atrasado régimen educativo franquista. 

Mi madre no era profesora, pero se ocupó de llevarme a cada exposición, museo o actividad cultural que encontraba que pensara que pudiera interesarme. También logró que me interesaran la geología, la paleontología o la arqueología. Y sobre todo, logró que me gustaran los idiomas. Y en buena parte es gracias a ella que tengo una biblioteca propia muy bien surtida - incluyendo mi colección de obras clásicas de la literatura universal, que no cambiaría por nada-. 

Sólo seguían una regla: una vez terminadas mis obligaciones - la escuela es la escuela, al fin y al cabo -, no obligarme a aprender lo que no quería. Sin forzarme, simplemente mientras yo estuviera dispuesto a aprender. Pero eso sí: *jamás* me dejaron a medias con algo que me interesara. Todo eso contribuyó a crearme una gran curiosidad por el mundo y a descubrir nuevos intereses y empezar a trabajármelos yo por mi cuenta. 

Eso se puede hacer con _cualquier_ niño, y no hay sistema educativo democrático o antidemocrático, pedagogo del tres al cuarto o profesor giliprogre que pueda cambiar eso. 

Eso sí, ya se pueden imaginar que mi paso por el sistema educativo _hispanistaní_ consistió, fundamentalmente, en aburrirme :: Fue el precio a pagar.




napartarra dijo:


> ¿Podría ser mejor enseñar a pensar, analizar, criticar, argumentar que enseñar a memorizar?



Es que el objetivo de la educación debería ser ese _junto_ con la capacidad de desarrollar la memoria y fomentar la cultura del esfuerzo sano.


Voy a dejar esto, como curiosidad, y que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones: 
«Harvard se rifa a los niños educados en casa» - ABC.es


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Mar 2014)

> Un ser humano debería ser capaz de cambiar un pañal, planear una invasión, despiezar un cerdo, ensamblar una barca, diseñar un edificio, escribir un soneto, hacer un balance, levantar una pared, expresarse en otro idioma, remendar un hueso roto, confortar a un moribundo, obedecer órdenes, dar órdenes, cooperar, actuar en solitario, resolver ecuaciones, analizar un nuevo problema, esparcir estiércol, manejar un ordenador, cocinar una comida sabrosa, sufrir con entereza y luchar eficientemente. La especialización es para los insectos.



entiendo que pretendes expresar con esta frase, algo con lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero volviendo al tema de la diversidad, hay personas que jamás podrán cocinar algo rico por mucho que lo intenten, o algo tan rico como otras, hay cosas con las que se nace o quizás surjan en algún momento, pero que algunos tienen y otro no. Otra cosa es aprender a cocinar sin más.

Esto es aplicable a varias cosas. Es lo que se llaman dones y sin duda alguna existen, hasta los más pregrinos o increíbles. 


Como bien apuntas, es parte de una educación adecuada saber aceptar las diferencias de cada cual, los límites (temporales o no) de cada uno así como sus virtudes, esto en realidad tiene mucho que ver con ser capaz de aceptar que no se sabe y de reconocer qué no se sabe, requisito básico para poder aprender que los niños mimados y ególatras de ahora (muchos, no todos) empiezan a no tener.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo de la educación en casa, solo tiene dos pegas: el dinero y el tiempo.


----------



## BGA (3 Mar 2014)

Buenos días y excelente hilo.

Yo vengo del último Bachiller antes de la EGB. Tuve que aprender hasta las comarcas españolas con su geografía, economía y estadísticas varias... dibujando¡¡¡.

Lo de los reyes godos es cierto. Había por casa una enciclopedias para los niños de escuela de la época de mis padres con todo lo necesario y mas para una educación breve, como fue el caso de ambos.

El "ablandamiento" de los rigores educativos, creo yo, que son producto de la época, o si se quiere, de la "historia". Los cambios traen cosas nuevas y su implantación conlleva el experimento, el acierto y el error. No hay una "linealidad" en una época sujeta a cambios vertiginosos; hay saltos con éxito y fracaso... o al menos, en teoría, así puedo planteármelo. 

Han pasado 35 años de "transición" y el resultado no puede tener una valoración positiva en prácticamente ningún aspecto... salvo que aquí estamos revisando y valorando gente con muy diversa edad. Mi esperanza radica en que a pesar de lo duro que ha sido el confinamiento mental dentro de este paradigma de transición interminable, muchos veteranos con posibilidad de hacer de puente entre dos épocas, estamos sintonizando con la nueva gente y dialogando sobre estos y otros asunto de vital importancia. En cierto modo y aunque no fuera ese el propósito, es como haber dado dos paso atrás para coger impulso. 

Este modo de comunicación en foros nos pone ante una nueva dimensión en la que los prejuicios de edad, aspecto, sexo, maneras... tienen una influencia en el mensaje mucho menor o nula. El contenido importa mas que el continente. Casi toda una novedad.

La crisis es lo que tiene, que te obliga a revisar los orígenes, las trayectorias y el objetivo. No queda otra o si acaso el suicidio. Los mayores volvemos a ser jóvenes porque la flexibilidad y la "cintura" son imperativos para sobrevivir y además tenemos memoria. Entre todos puede que estemos gestando un nuevo "momento" y quiero pensar que tenemos lo necesario en experiencia, vitalidad, empuje, sensatez y hartazgo.

Para ser lunes, no empiezo mal.

Saludos.


----------



## OberOst (3 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que la siguiente imagen sintetiza bien el cambio educativo en los ultimos 40 años.







Aparte comentar que hace 40 años se era profesor por vocacion mientras que en la actualidad se es profesor por el puesto de funcionario en si mismo. Y cuando un profesor es bueno ahi estan los padres para echar todo a perder.

Si estos son la generacion mejor preparada apañaos estamos. Eso es un mito como lo de los nativos digitales


----------



## Renato (3 Mar 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> El argumento, dicen, es que, por ejemplo, el catalán es también "lengua española". Lo contrario sería considerarlo una "lengua no española", dicen.



Bien, pero entonces seamos coherentes. No se puede llamar "lengua catalana" al catalán habiendo otra lengua en Cataluña como el aranés, que también es catalana. De la misma forma no se puede decir lengua valenciana porque en Valencia hay zonas castellanohablantes como Utiel y Requena, no menos valencianas.


----------



## erdermediolochicho (3 Mar 2014)

que alguien posteee el numero de ANALFABETOS DEL PERIODO DE PAKA LA CULONA

el numero de niños que abandonaban la escuela para ponerse a trabajar sin siquiera tener 14 años

las ostias que soltaban los curas

el cara el sol POR un vaso leche.

LOS CURAS PEDERASTAS.

NO a todos les fue bien en la feria, otros tuvieron que abandonar este pais de mierda.

a finales de los 80 en la mili soldados con 19 años semi analfabetos.


P.D. QUE POTITO EL LIBRO::::


----------



## Erukto (3 Mar 2014)

Sublime hilo, thanks, cinco estrellas y porque no puedo dar más. La educación es cada vez más mierda, es una fábrica de borregos e ignorantes al servicio del NWO. Voy a contar yo también mi experiencia.

Durante un tiempo trabajé como profesor de matemáticas en una academia, dando clase a alumnos de entre 12 y 17 años. Si dejamos de lado el detalle de que me sentía más haciendo de niñera que de divulgador de conocimientos, la experiencia académica fue bastante frustrante. El nivel de los estudiantes era lamentable, muchos eran incapaces de hacer y entender las operaciones más sencillas. El abuso de la calculadora era brutal, llegué a ver cómo uno de mis alumnos utilizó la calculadora para multiplicar números de una cifra, es decir, una operación que forma parte de la tabla de multiplicar, que a mi generación (nací en 1982) y a las anteriores nos grabaron a fuego en la memoria. Cero cálculo mental, cero, dependencia absoluta de una máquina hasta para lo más elemental. Cuando yo estudiaba, en la EGB, nos hacían ejercitar el cálculo mental, no nos dejaban utilizar calculadora, nos obligaban a hacer las operaciones a mano (recuerdo que yo hice muchos cuadernillos Rubio de esos de operaciones matemáticas). Creo recordar que no utilicé calculadora hasta que empecé a hacer física y química en Ciencias Naturales de 8º de EGB. Y en BUP, sólo utilizábamos la calculadora para hacer los cálculos de los ejercicios de física y química, nunca para matemáticas.


----------



## erdermediolochicho (3 Mar 2014)

ayer en tv13 pusieron la pelicula CATETO A BABOR, entre los invitados un ALMIRANTE JEFE DEL ESTADOR MAYOR, NUMERO 1 de su promocion.


conclusion de dicho ALMIRANTE .... el ejercito tenia que ALFABETIZAR PORQUE el sistema educativo franquista era clasista.......


el PERSONAJE de ALFREDO LANDA segun el ALMIRANTE un lumbreras al lado del marinero medio de los años del framquismo.

eso si los libros mu bonitos.


EL HIJO DEL OBRERO A LA UNIVERSIDAD era un grito en la transicion porque en ESPAÑA estudiar era un privilegio de unas minorias .


de todas formas no digo yo en la actualidad el sistema educativo sea mejor, lo desconozco pero alabar la barbarie y el fascimo en ALEMANIA POR EJEMPLO ES DELITO.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Mar 2014)

erdermediolochicho dijo:


> ayer en tv13 pusieron la pelicula CATETO A BABOR, entre los invitados un ALMIRANTE JEFE DEL ESTADOR MAYOR, NUMERO 1 de su promocion.
> 
> 
> conclusion de dicho ALMIRANTE .... el ejercito tenia que ALFABETIZAR PORQUE el sistema educativo franquista era clasista.......
> ...



Deja de decir tonterias anda, que mi padre fue a la universidad sin ser hijo del presidente del Banco de Bilbao, de hecho mi aitite era empleado de banca en en el banco de bilbao donde entro sin ningun tipo de estudios superiores (el banco te pagaba una especie de cursillo de formacion basica). Un hermano de mi padre se metio a maestro delineante, para que veas en aquella epoca si no querias estudiar (a mi padre le dieron beca) en el industrioso bilbao tenias un monton de salidas, te hacias una maestria (master, FP y demas chuminadas que llaman ahora) y a currar en la fabrica.

Y la universidad deberia ser un privilegio para las minorias con notas excelentes, como lo era durante el franquismo que daba igual que fueses pobre o rico, simplemente importaba tu brillantez y en funcion de ella te otorgaban la beca, caso de mi padre.

Comprendo que en la españa rural latifundista la cosa no fuese como en las grandes ciudades pero no se que puta concepcion diabolica teneis vosotros del franquismo.


----------



## erdermediolochicho (3 Mar 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Deja de decir tonterias anda, que mi padre fue a la universidad sin ser hijo del presidente del Banco de Bilbao, de hecho mi aitite era empleado de banca en en el banco de bilbao donde entro sin ningun tipo de estudios superiores (el banco te pagaba una especie de cursillo de formacion basica). Un hermano de mi padre se metio a maestro delineante, para que veas en aquella epoca si no querias estudiar (a mi padre le dieron beca) en el industrioso bilbao tenias un monton de salidas, te hacias una maestria (master, FP y demas chuminadas que llaman ahora) y a currar en la fabrica.
> 
> Y la universidad deberia ser un privilegio para las minorias con notas excelentes, como lo era durante el franquismo que daba igual que fueses pobre o rico, simplemente importaba tu brillantez y en funcion de ella te otorgaban la beca, caso de mi padre.
> 
> Comprendo que en la españa rural latifundista la cosa no fuese como en las grandes ciudades pero no se que puta concepcion diabolica teneis vosotros del franquismo.





AL DECIR vosotros no se a quien se refiere usted, yo bese la bandera delos almogarabes cara al sol, tambien subi la cuesta del calvario .

bien por su señor padre el esfuerzo siempre trae recopensas ,quizas el unico pero es que su hijo no sepa que a los estraños se les trata de usted por EDUCACION.

reciba un saludo de uno que le puede adelantar por la derecha sin el mas minimo esfuerzo


----------



## Brigit (3 Mar 2014)

Estos fueron mis libros de Lengua en BUP, y no recuerdo que fueran malos.










Erukto dijo:


> Sublime hilo, thanks, cinco estrellas y porque no puedo dar más. La educación es cada vez más mierda, es una fábrica de borregos e ignorantes al servicio del NWO. Voy a contar yo también mi experiencia.
> 
> Durante un tiempo trabajé como profesor de matemáticas en una academia, dando clase a alumnos de entre 12 y 17 años. Si dejamos de lado el detalle de que me sentía más haciendo de niñera que de divulgador de conocimientos, la experiencia académica fue bastante frustrante. El nivel de los estudiantes era lamentable, muchos eran incapaces de hacer y entender las operaciones más sencillas. El abuso de la calculadora era brutal, llegué a ver cómo uno de mis alumnos utilizó la calculadora para multiplicar números de una cifra, es decir, una operación que forma parte de la tabla de multiplicar, que a mi generación (nací en 1982) y a las anteriores nos grabaron a fuego en la memoria. Cero cálculo mental, cero, dependencia absoluta de una máquina hasta para lo más elemental. Cuando yo estudiaba, en la EGB, nos hacían ejercitar el cálculo mental, no nos dejaban utilizar calculadora, nos obligaban a hacer las operaciones a mano (recuerdo que yo hice muchos cuadernillos Rubio de esos de operaciones matemáticas). Creo recordar que no utilicé calculadora hasta que empecé a hacer física y química en Ciencias Naturales de 8º de EGB. Y en BUP, sólo utilizábamos la calculadora para hacer los cálculos de los ejercicios de física y química, nunca para matemáticas.



Hay que tener en cuenta que los mejores alumnos ya no pasan por esas academias ¿no?


----------



## Erukto (3 Mar 2014)

Brigit dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que los mejores alumnos ya no pasan por esas academias ¿no?



Normalmente a las academias van los alumnos que necesitan refuerzo, que se les atasca alguna asignatura. El problema no es que les cuesten las matemáticas, que a todos se nos puede atragantar alguna asignatura en los estudios. El problema es que no tienen la mínima base sobre las operaciones fundamentales, no saben hacer ni una suma/resta/multiplicación/división sencilla sin recurrir a la calculadora.


----------



## Brigit (3 Mar 2014)

Erukto dijo:


> Normalmente a las academias van los alumnos que necesitan refuerzo, que se les atasca alguna asignatura. El problema no es que les cuesten las matemáticas, que a todos se nos puede atragantar alguna asignatura en los estudios. El problema es que no tienen la mínima base sobre las operaciones fundamentales, no saben hacer ni una suma/resta/multiplicación/división sencilla sin recurrir a la calculadora.



Vale, pero precisamente por eso están ahí. No puedo creer que nadie les haya enseñado a hacer todas esas operaciones, con libros o sin ellos.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Mar 2014)

Termine el EGB en 1989 con mi correspondiente graduado escolar,15 años después volví a mi viejo colegio a por un certificado de graduado escolar porque la hoja original la extravié y me la pedían para acceder a unos cursos.......


El modo en que hablaban los chavales y como se comportaban era como si fueran semianalfabetos ,sali casi traumatizado.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 15:00 ----------




MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Yo cursé 7º de EGB, era el año 1993-1994.
> 
> No es que nos dieran libros "para universitarios". Pero me acuerdo que nos dieron para leer un par de novelas, cuyos títulos no me acuerdo. Una trataba sobre la esclavitud negra en los Estados Unidos del siglo XIX. Y la otra trataba sobre una familia de rusos que, en mitad de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, tuvo que huír de la invasión alemana. A nivel particular, ambos libros me gustaron, por eso me acuerdo de ellos 20 años después. Tanto, que en verano, aún cuando había terminado las clases, seguía leyéndolos por placer.
> 
> ...







A ti te pasaría como a mí, un día llegaste a tu clase de 5EGB y te diste cuenta que a Mariadelmar se le pusieron unas tetas que llenaban las manos,que Raquel traía un culo muy redondo ,y Julia que antes no parabas de insultarla ,ahora le querias meter mano hasta dentro del bolsillo:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ramiro 665 (3 Mar 2014)

Gji dijo:


> Pues yo soy "tontico" como dicen ustedes y sigo vivo.:rolleye:
> A lo mejor no hace falta "saber tanto".



No, si de tontez no se muere nadie... es la única enfermedad que no mata al enfermo sino a los que le rodean.


----------



## erdermediolochicho (3 Mar 2014)

Hrothgar dijo:


> Buen hilo y buenos documentos. Comparar los antiguos libros de texto con los de ahora da vergüenza ajena.
> 
> Sin embargo, voy a hacer de abogado del diablo. Es muy común esto de desbarrar acerca de lo mal que está la educación, lo mucho que han bajado los niveles, de cómo todo tiempo pasado fue mejor, &c., pero desgraciadamente (o afortunadamente) las cosas son más complejas y complicadas de como muchos las pintáis aquí.
> 
> ...







ya le interpreto yo los datos ....que solo estudien los hijos de los RICOS Y APESEBRADOS........


LA ESPAÑA FRAMQUISTA ERA analfabeta......


extrapolar el sistema educativo de la realidad ECONOMICA ES ABSURDO........


UN EJEMPLO el SEÑOR presidente del gobierno MARIANO RAJOY ,NO era el mas listo de su comarca precisamente y ya le ve usted REGISTRADOR DE LA PROPIEDAD PORQUE ningun hijo de obrero podia competir en igualdad de condiciones......


hay que leer a UN tal BAKUNIN Y SU OPINION sobre el talento desperdiciado en los sistemas FASCISTAS.

ESTE sistema no ha cometido ningun error esta pensado para que los hijos de las elites sigan ocupando los mas altos cargos y encima se lo paguemos los demas.


yo propongo en primer lugar la vuelta del servicio militar obligatorio y en segundo el estudio del manual del guerrillero en las aulas ienso:ienso:


----------



## kikelon (3 Mar 2014)

El dia que mi sobrina me enseñó el libro de historia le pregunté "¿es que os dan cada mes el del tema que vais a estudiar?", pensando, ingenuo de mi que era para sacarles los cuartos. Cuando me dijo que era el de todo el curso se me quedó cara de ::


----------



## Erukto (3 Mar 2014)

Brigit dijo:


> Vale, pero precisamente por eso están ahí. No puedo creer que nadie les haya enseñado a hacer todas esas operaciones, con libros o sin ellos.



Que con 12 años no se sepan la tabla de multiplicar es preocupante, muy preocupante...


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (3 Mar 2014)

Nadie piensa en que si los libros de ahora fuesen como antes nadie compraría?

Quien necesitaría comprar libros si tienes ese que parece una enciclopedia?

Ese libro mataría el negocio.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (3 Mar 2014)

No se ven una puta mierda las imágenes.

(a los palmeros les da igual, ni se fijan en el contenido)



Por cierto, que un texto sea más largo y más aburrido, no le hace necesariamente más educativo.

(a los palmeros les da igual, ven un tocho y no se lo leen)


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (3 Mar 2014)

¿Y que esperais de un pais donde un representante del pueblo, todo un señor DIPUTADO EN CORTES, se arranca con estas lindezas? Y eso que iba va de plastautor y progre de formacion INTELESTUÁ  ::

Pues la escuela actual al mismo nivel.

[YOUTUBE]M_mUcMOFFZk[/YOUTUBE]

Y si, es cierto, los libros de texto de antes le arreaban mil vueltas a los de ahora, claro que tambien se daba Griego, Latin y Algebra de verdad.


----------



## Soltari (4 Mar 2014)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> ¿Y que esperais de un pais donde un representante del pueblo, todo un señor DIPUTADO EN CORTES, se arranca con estas lindezas? Y eso que iba va de plastautor y progre de formacion INTELESTUÁ  ::
> 
> Pues la escuela actual al mismo nivel.
> 
> ...



No comparto las ideas del difunto Labordeta, pero cuando mando a la mierda a todo el hemiciclo que no le dejaba hablar al más puro estilo salvame porque representaba a un partido minoritario, de un pequeño lugar de España, con poco poder político me solidarice con él, y no consideré en ningún momento que estuviera perdiendo los papeles. 
Pido perdón por el off topic de libro.
Edito para puntualizar que sé y comparto a que te refieres, pero el ejemplo que has elegido no me parece el más adecuado.


----------



## Corew (4 Mar 2014)

Tras leer este hilo, los nacidos a finales de los años 50 deberian ser todos seres de luz, gracias a la educacion Senda, que era portentosa... Por suerte para ellos todos acabaron sus estudios exactamente antes del fin de la dictadura.

Vamos, que la base cultural del pais se sustenta en los jubilados. Todos los demas han aprendido con textos para niños.

Los niños hoy en dia aprenden muchas mas cosas, hay 100 veces mas estimulos, informacion, de todo. Cuanta mas informacion hay que absorber, mas tiempo se necesita para digerirla. 

Los niños japoneses no son capaces de leer un periodico normal hasta bien mayores. Lo usual es que hasta los 12 años ni siquiera puedan leerlo, no conocen suficientes Kanji. Hasta ya los 15 o 16 años no se enteran de nada, realmente.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Mar 2014)

kikelon dijo:


> El dia que mi sobrina me enseñó el libro de historia le pregunté "¿es que os dan cada mes el del tema que vais a estudiar?", pensando, ingenuo de mi que era para sacarles los cuartos. Cuando me dijo que era el de todo el curso se me quedó cara de ::



Me acuerdo perfectamente, de la asignatura de historia:

- 6º de EGB (11-12 años): 2 temas al mes.

- 1º de BUP (14-15 años): 1 tema a la semana.


----------



## vidarr (4 Mar 2014)

Erukto dijo:


> Sublime hilo, thanks, cinco estrellas y porque no puedo dar más. La educación es cada vez más mierda, es una fábrica de borregos e ignorantes al servicio del NWO. Voy a contar yo también mi experiencia.
> 
> Durante un tiempo trabajé como profesor de matemáticas en una academia, dando clase a alumnos de entre 12 y 17 años. Si dejamos de lado el detalle de que me sentía más haciendo de niñera que de divulgador de conocimientos, la experiencia académica fue bastante frustrante. El nivel de los estudiantes era lamentable, muchos eran incapaces de hacer y entender las operaciones más sencillas. El abuso de la calculadora era brutal, llegué a ver cómo uno de mis alumnos utilizó la calculadora para multiplicar números de una cifra, es decir, una operación que forma parte de la tabla de multiplicar, que a mi generación (nací en 1982) y a las anteriores nos grabaron a fuego en la memoria. Cero cálculo mental, cero, dependencia absoluta de una máquina hasta para lo más elemental. Cuando yo estudiaba, *en la EGB, nos hacían ejercitar el cálculo mental, no nos dejaban utilizar calculadora*, nos obligaban a hacer las operaciones a mano (recuerdo que yo hice muchos cuadernillos Rubio de esos de operaciones matemáticas). Creo recordar que no utilicé calculadora hasta que empecé a hacer física y química en Ciencias Naturales de 8º de EGB. Y en BUP, sólo utilizábamos la calculadora para hacer los cálculos de los ejercicios de física y química, nunca para matemáticas.



Además de eso, en mi casa mi madre guardaba la calculadora bajo siete llaves, no nos la dejaba ni oler.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Mar 2014)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Termine el EGB en 1989 con mi correspondiente graduado escolar,15 años después volví a mi viejo colegio a por un certificado de graduado escolar porque la hoja original la extravié y me la pedían para acceder a unos cursos.......
> 
> 
> El modo en que hablaban los chavales y como se comportaban era como si fueran semianalfabetos ,sali casi traumatizado.
> ...



Más o menos, ja ja ja... Pero hasta 8º de EGB, con 13 años, no se me pasó eso por la cabeza. Es más, aunque las compañeras de clase me la ponían dura, buscaba a las de 1-2 cursos menos. Y las tías igual: se fijaban en los de BUP.

Yo terminé el EGB en 1995. En cuanto a "analfabetismo", corrígeme si me equivoco pero me da la sensación contraria: que las juventudes de hoy en día entienden más de sexualidad que las de aquel entonces. Que aunque a los 15 años no parásemos de habla de follar, follar, follar, follar... casi ninguno lo habíamos probado realmente.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 10:55 ----------




Erukto dijo:


> Que con 12 años no se sepan la tabla de multiplicar es preocupante, muy preocupante...



Yo me la sabía con 7 años, en 2º de EGB.

:


----------



## Erukto (4 Mar 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Yo me la sabía con 7 años, en 2º de EGB.
> 
> :



Y yo... entre 1º y 2º de EGB nos la grabaron a fuego, nos la hacían recitar a primera hora y no te dejaban en paz hasta que no te sabías de corrido todas las tablas, desde la del 1 hasta la del 10.


----------



## victormiw (4 Mar 2014)

Algunos habéis dicho que os molesta que se llame castellano a la lengua española. A mí desde luego no me parece nada raro, y no por la excusa del catalán; antes de que se formara España ya se hablaba una lengua, la de castilla, y por tanto es lengua castellana. De hecho tuve una profesora de castellano que era falangista y nos decía que prefería llamarlo así. Resumiendo, no veo motivo de afrenta ni separatismo en esta denominación.

Más acorde con el tema principal del hilo, el empobrecimiento educativo y cultural a mi entender es consecuencia de la revolución de la masas. De hecho desde que leí a Ortega entiendo mejor muchas cosas de las que pasan.

Curiosamente ahora en la filosofia de bachillerato no se enseña a Ortega, de hecho no se enseña casi nada. Cuando yo estudié para selectividad había que aprender 4 autores, pero los profesores al empezar el curso decían invariablemente que solo daba tiempo a ver 3 ::
La única suerte es que por ahora siguen enseñando a Nietzsche, aunque lo hacen fatal y todo el mundo lo desprecia.

Conclusión, la educación pública en este país es peor que el analfabetismo. Los niños se pasan interminables horas en jornadas intensivas para que los profesores acaben a hora de comer, con un cansancio y falta de atención y motivación incalculables. Por no hablar de la manipulación que reciben en el aula... A los que tengan hijos que vayan a la escuela, os recomiendo que os cuideis mucho de lo que hacen y aprenden, y lo digo por experiencia propia puesto que yo hace pocos años estaba aún en esas fábricas de esclavos.


----------



## snoopi (4 Mar 2014)

Erukto dijo:


> Y yo... entre 1º y 2º de EGB nos la grabaron a fuego, nos la hacían recitar a primera hora y no te dejaban en paz hasta que no te sabías de corrido todas las tablas, desde la del 1 hasta la del 10.



Ahora lo retrasan. Las tablas de multiplicar se dan en tercero y las divisiones en cuarto. 

Cuando voy a las reuniones de padres, que suelen ser 2 al año, mas las tutorias si las pides, me quedo con cara de idiota.

Nos ponen en una pizarra digital con colores, los objetivos mínimos del ciclo. Son ridículos. Además no se pueden pisar entre ellos. Si éste año pueden adelantar materia, se enfadan los del curso superior por que ya lo llevan aprendido. Hay un listón por lo bajo y en el momento que sube el nivel el sistema se cae. 

Si una clase sale con buen nivel, no puede ir a mas, por que se pisotean los objetivos del año siguiente. Como los objetivos son basura, al profesor del ciclo siguiente, como le adelantes materia no sabe que hacer. 

Generando inútiles, es lo que hace el sistema educativo.

Pronto mi hijo pequeño ira a infantil . Allí le enseñaran lo necesario para aprender a leer y escribir, entre otras cosas, pero a su debido tiempo, en primaria.

Por que hasta primero de primaria "no toca" aprender a leer. Mi hijo entrara aprendido y se aburrirá como las ostras, como el mayor. Hijo mayor que hace días que ha enseñado a su hermano las letras, y números. Por lo que sospecho que también se aburrirá en infantil.

En vez de tener un hijo atracador de bibliotecas, me veo con dos. En algún sitio tienen que satisfacer sus necesidades de aprender cosas.

El colegio no es el sitio indicado 

saludos

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 12:53 ----------




El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> No se ven una puta mierda las imágenes.
> 
> (a los palmeros les da igual, ni se fijan en el contenido)
> 
> ...



Para eso está el profesor. Te puede tocar un grupo de jóvenes con el nivel mas justo, por circunstancias socio-económicas 
Este grupo de alumnos no se podrá aprender la enciclopedia, po lo que el profesor seleccionará lo mínimo 

Para eso está el profesor, no para pensar en sus años sabáticos .

En cambio, si tiene un grupo de nivel alto, tendrá mucho material que enseñar de esa enciclopedia, que en los actuales textos no aparece.

De hecho, eliminas la posibilidad de que algún alumno, de los millones que hay, se interesarse por contenidos de dicha enciclopedia. 

saludos


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Mar 2014)

victormiw dijo:


> Algunos habéis dicho que os molesta que se llame castellano a la lengua española. A mí desde luego no me parece nada raro, y no por la excusa del catalán; antes de que se formara España ya se hablaba una lengua, la de castilla, y por tanto es lengua castellana. De hecho tuve una profesora de castellano que era falangista y nos decía que prefería llamarlo así. Resumiendo, no veo motivo de afrenta ni separatismo en esta denominación.



Yo es que no me acuerdo. Era un hecho tan irrelevante que no me acuerdo si se llamaba "castellano" o "español". Y en efecto, desde 7º de EGB (12-13 años) empezamos a estudiar a Jorge Manrique y demás.

Respecto al catalán, del plan antiguo me llama la atención una cosa: no dimos nada, nada de historia. Aprendíamos léxico y gramática en EGB, luego literatura clásica y otros añadidos en BUP y COU. Pero en ningún momentos dimos historia, ni nos enseñaron quien era Jaime el Conquistador.




victormiw dijo:


> Más acorde con el tema principal del hilo, el empobrecimiento educativo y cultural a mi entender es consecuencia de la revolución de la masas. De hecho desde que leí a Ortega entiendo mejor muchas cosas de las que pasan.
> 
> Curiosamente ahora en la filosofia de bachillerato no se enseña a Ortega, de hecho no se enseña casi nada. Cuando yo estudié para selectividad había que aprender 4 autores, pero los profesores al empezar el curso decían invariablemente que solo daba tiempo a ver 3 ::
> La única suerte es que por ahora siguen enseñando a Nietzsche, aunque lo hacen fatal y todo el mundo lo desprecia.



En filosofía de COU, tenías que estudiar a 3 autores de los cuales elegir entre:

1- Platón/Otro que no me acuerdo.
2- Rosseau/Descartes.
3- Nietzsche/Habermas.

En realidad, la elección caía sobre el centro educativo. Como curiosidad, cursé el COU en dos colegios: uno era católico, el otro era laico. En el católico dimos a Habermas, pero en el laico a Nietzsche.




victormiw dijo:


> Conclusión, la educación pública en este país es peor que el analfabetismo. Los niños se pasan interminables horas en jornadas intensivas para que los profesores acaben a hora de comer, con un cansancio y falta de atención y motivación incalculables. Por no hablar de la manipulación que reciben en el aula... A los que tengan hijos que vayan a la escuela, os recomiendo que os cuideis mucho de lo que hacen y aprenden, y lo digo por experiencia propia puesto que yo hace pocos años estaba aún en esas fábricas de esclavos.



Bueno... Pero eso pasa en todos los países. Aún se estudia que "Amstrong viajó a la Luna", o que "la dieta mediterránea es muy sana". Los mismos tópicos que hace 50 años, pero que una persona dedicada al estudio crítico no se las cree a estas alturas.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 14:46 ----------




snoopi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro. El sistema de enseñanza surgido de la revolución industrial, basado en el igualitarismo, está comenzando a ser anacrónico y pudrirse. Ahora toca una enseñanza individualizada, tomando en consideración los criterios personales de cada alumno (capacidades para uno u otro tema, intereses personales, etc). Si una persona demuestra desde los 10 años que quiere ser masajista, ¿para qué seguir machacándole con matemáticas o ciencias humanísticas? Esto lo explica muy bien Santiago Niño Becerra.


----------



## bubble bubble (4 Mar 2014)

Pero vamos a ver, la persona que empieza el hilo reconoce que le cuesta esfuerzo entender el temario, siendo una persona instruida, ¿cómo lo van a asimilar niños de 12 años?. Hay que buscar un termino medio porque se corre el riesgo de quemar a los alumnos y que no quieran coger un libro en su vida. Y después fomentar las capacidades extraordinarias de cada uno. Yo con nueve años memorice la Canción del pirata de Espronceda, pero de forma voluntaria.

Por otra parte, el problema de la educación lo veo mas bien ajeno a los contenidos formativos. Pienso que se debe a la falta de cuidado de los padres, ya que los dos deben trabajar ( cosa que la mayoría de nosotros no sufrimos), y a que se priva a los niños de responsabilidad sobre sus acciones y también de disciplina.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Mar 2014)

> Tristísimas reflexiones sobre LIBRO TEXTO de Literatura para niños de 12 años del AÑO 1973.HOY sería para UNIVERSITARIOS



Toda la razón. No recuerdo con qué libro estudié para literatura de 7º de EGB. Recuerdo los libros "senda" como el de la foto, aunque no sé si fue ese libro u otro similar para otra materia.

Yo a mis 45, leo los libros que estudian hoy mis hijos, y me hecho las manos a la cabeza del poco contenido, del escaso nivel y de las paupérrimas conclusiones que se extraen de los textos contenidos en el mismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Mar 2014)

Pongo en post 1 que el libro es de ENSEÑANZA OBLIGATORIA. Alguno parecen creer que la "eilitista" escuela franquista reservaba este libro para la "élite".

Pues no, era un libro de Enseñanza _General Básica_, obligatoria hasta los 14 años.



bubble bubble dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, la persona que empieza el hilo reconoce que le cuesta esfuerzo entender el temario, siendo una persona instruida, ¿cómo lo van a asimilar niños de 12 años?



Porque la Educación ha de suponer un ESFUERZO para el Educando.

Ser Educando es EL TRABAJO de los educandos, por eso una Educación sin esfuerzo es un concepto autocontradictorio.

Si no todos los niños llegan al nivel del libro, mala suerte y que cada cual se quede al nivel que llegue.

Pero es que si empieza usted por un nivel ridículamente bajo el 90% de los educandos no se va a esforzar nada.

El libro me supone esfuerzo a mí porque YO NO FUI TAN BIEN EDUCADO, lo mismo que para un LOGSIANO escribir sin faltas de ortografía es un "gran esfuerzo" (para mí no) o para mí supondría un esfuerzo aprenderme las *Comarcas* españolas:







(FJL por ejemplo recuerda que se las tuvo que aprender, lo cual le hace disfrutar más de sus viajes por España).


----------



## erdermediolochicho (5 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pongo en post 1 que el libro es de ENSEÑANZA OBLIGATORIA. Alguno parecen creer que la "eilitista" escuela franquista reservaba este libro para la "élite".
> 
> Pues no, era un libro de Enseñanza _General Básica_, obligatoria hasta los 14 años.
> 
> ...


----------



## pijoprogre (5 Mar 2014)

A los niños no les quemas.

Es al revés. Les creas un contexto concreto. Cuanto más ininteligible sea, más esfuerzo por entender y eso deriva en una capacidad notablemente superior de comprensión.

Yo de pequeñito pasaba las horas leyendo enciclopedias. Muchas cosas no las entendía, pero de otras muchas me iba quedando y luego sorprendías a tus profesores usando un léxico más avanzado que el de tus compañeros y fumándote en minutos los libros de texto por ser una chorrapollada _en comparación_.

Un librito para subnormales fomenta eso mismo, la subnormalidad. En lugar de fomentar el pensamiento crítico.


----------



## Señor Burbujo (5 Mar 2014)

Interesante, he de decir, que ante todo ahora me arrepiento no no haber utilizado los libros que mi madre (profesora) me ofrecía cuando estudiaba, todos ellos, de la época en la que estudió ella, es decir, los 70. No nos quería utilizar pues me parecían muy densos... 

El bajón educativo ha sido de traca, el esfuerzo que hacen los profesores por enseñar, menor, las exigencias de cara al alumno, inexistentes.

Lo más sorprendente, a mi modo de ver, es la complacencia con la que se destruye la calidad de la educación en éste país, precisamente siendo los que la destruyen aquellos que estudiaron en los 70 y tienen fundamento para poder comparar.

Simplemente lamentable. Saludos!


----------



## Latun King (5 Mar 2014)

El problema del bajón intelectual en los libros y contenidos es que también se traslada a la sociedad. Así tenemos más indigentes mentales en todos los estratos de la sociedad. 

Estudiantes, padres, profesores, políticos, funcionarios, etc. cada vez tienen menos cultura, menos educación y más indigencia mental.

Hace unos meses, mis sobrino me pidió que le ayudará con la formulación química de 4º de ESO, para entrar en materia le pedí que me diera el programa de la asignatura que le había dado el profesor y era lamentable. Faltas de ortografía aberrantes, mala redacción, ambigüedad, texto enrevesado, etc. 

Un desastre.


----------



## ajrf (5 Mar 2014)

Después de escuchar al GRAN trevijano, no entiendo como hay gente que es capaz de pensar que el problema es de PP o de PSOE o que el problema educativo viene única y exclusivamente de los recortes del PP, cuando no es así. ojalá y se le escuche más a este hombre, porque sin ninguna duda, trevijano es un gran patriota.
Muy buen hilo, as always.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 09:20 ----------




Minombreeslegion dijo:


> He escuchado a una profesora de Psicología decir, textualmente, a un alumno que le cuestionaba sus enseñanzas: "ustedes no están aquí para pensar, sino para estudiar".
> 
> Aclaro que la señora esta, si llega a los 30, es suerte.
> 
> Nos podemos imaginar el nivel que hay en las escuelas.



Lo peor de todo será cuando se eche las manos a la cabeza el día que la despidan, si es que la despiden.

p.d. Y no apruebo los recortes que ha hecho el PP, principalmente porque los privilegios de la casta parasitaria siguen intactos y no se han recortado, pero al margen de esto hace falta una limpieza lo más urgente posible de cantamañanas como la profesora a la que mencionabas.<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## tmoliterno (5 Mar 2014)

Buenísimo hilo, me uno a las felicitaciones.

Yo quería plantear otro problema de la educación actual que quizá se está pasando por alto. Lo he vivido un par de veces que me he puesto a ayudar a estudiar a una sobrina mía que ahora tiene 14 años.

He visto que, desde que tenía 7 años o así, lleva muchísimos deberes a casa y tiene que estudiar muchísimo hasta el punto de que le cuesta encontrar huecos para tener tiempo de ocio. La vida de esa casa gira en torno a los deberes y a los exámenes.

¿Cómo es posible esto si la calidad y la cantidad de los contenidos ha bajado tantísimo?

Creo que la respuesta está en que, aparte de todo lo que habéis indicado, hay otro factor clave: se ha perdido la cultura de la atención y de *aprovechar el tiempo de clase*. Los críos ahora no rentabilizan el tiempo de clase ni aprovechan el tiempo de estudio.

Yo nací en el 78. Me empapé algún Senda de esos (no aquel del 73, pero sí alguno que no era moco de pavo), me empollé a su debido tiempo las tablas de multiplicar, un montón de libracos... pero tenía vida social. Eso sí, en clase, todos firmes, aprovechando al máximo el tiempo e intentando llevar la menor cantidad posible de deberes a casa. Incluso recuerdo algún día en el que podía permitirme el lujo asiático de no tener que abrir la mochila en toda la tarde.

Luego, cuando tocaba estudiar, ya tenía mis técnicas de estudio aprendidas, me hacía esquemas, entendía lo que estudiaba y no me limitaba a estudiar frases para luego soltarlas como un mono de repetición.

Rentabilizar el tiempo de clase y de estudio es fundamental y en mi sobrina y otros chavales de su edad veo que este aspecto está totalmente perdido. El colegio es un archivo de niños, es el sitio en el que los padres dejan a los críos mientras van a trabajar. Mi sobrina veo que se estudia una hoja de memoria y cuando se pone a estudiarse la siguiente, ya se le ha olvidado la anterior. Y no le hables de resumir, de hacerse esquemas... porque NO SABE. Y así el resto de críos.

El resultado es que, estudiando contenidos de muy inferior nivel al mío, los chavales tienen menos tiempo de ocio cuando en teoría debería ser al revés. He visto así por encima el libro de ese engendro de asignatura llamado "Conocimiento del medio" y coincido con vosotros en que, comparado con los libros de hace al menos dos décadas, parece una revista de pinta y colorea. Pero a los escolares se les tiene tan atocinados que necesitan un sinfín de tiempo para estudiar y comprender una lección que antes te la ventilabas en un rato.

Y lo que nos queda por vivir...


----------



## Schenker (5 Mar 2014)

Me incorporo tarde al hilo por problemas de agenda, una pena. Suscribo punto por punto las tesis de Aynrandiano y los que creen en el declive del sistema educativo español y sus repercusiones en en nivel intelectual de la población.

Yo nací en 1966 y estudié EGB, BUP y COU, si no con ese Senda con otro parecido. Y recuerdo que tenían fragmentos de obras literarias, desde el Poema del Mio Cid hasta la actualidad, pasando por el siglo de oro, el 98, el modernismo... Y algún fragmento te atraía más y tenías que conseguir la obra completa para terminarlo.

Quiero decir que, además de enseñarte el programa en clase, fomentaban el interés por la lectura, por ampliar conocimientos.

Aporto al hilo un documento escrito por un profesor de instituto y universidad hace 7 años, seguramente ya lo conocereis. Analiza los errores de las (entonces) nuevas leyes educativas y sus consecuencias negativas. Es de temer que con el tiempo se haya quedado corto en sus conclusiones.

Panfleto antipedagógico


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Mar 2014)

muy bueno tmoliterno, sin olvidar que ahora existen asignaturas completas que son pura propaganda adoctrinadora del sistema, en varios me he encontrado publicidad positiva de la vacuna del papiloma (qué casualdidad en niñas de 13 años) metiéndolas miedo con el sexo y el cáncer y unas cuantas perlas del mismo tipo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (5 Mar 2014)

Que el R78 ha creado borregos que no piensan es un hecho(el que no lo ve es que es ciego o un borrego), el marxismo cultural ha hecho mucho daño no solo en España, si no en todo el mundo occidental (bajo el yugo de la OTAN).En 1970 en españa no habia ni canis, ni hipsters ni latin kings ni nada de esas mierdas de tribus urbanas creadas para dividir al pueblo, la gente tenia unos valores que ahora no existen y los universitarios eran pocos, brillantes y bien preparados.

Dad gracias a 40 añazos de ingenieria social, daros cuenta de que ahora existen adultos que han sido adoctrinados desde niños para servir al R78.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (5 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



London se puede traducir como Londres.

*Pero Washington no se puede traducir como "Hijo de Wash". Al igual que en español decimos Maryland y no "Tierra de María".*

Hay comarcas y municipios que son traducibles perfectamente. Por ejemplo, Valencia, Onteniente, Ibiza, Barcelona, Lérida... 

Pero no existe "Bajo Llobregado". ¿...? Es tan forzoso como "Tierra de María". Al igual que no puede venir aquí un inglés, y a Burgos llamarle "Borough". 

Que viajes, me parece perfecto. Pero el mundo no está hecho para satisfacer tus deseos personales.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 23:44 ----------




Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> En 1970 en españa no habia ni canis, ni hipsters ni latin kings ni nada de esas mierdas de tribus urbanas...



En 1992 sí que los había. En aquellos tiempos en que la inmigración rozaba el 0%. Ahora bien, supongo que, como bien dices, por aquel entonces, los postulados de Gramsci, Marcusse... ya se habrían afincado en la sociedad.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 23:52 ----------




tmoliterno dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doy fe. En 5º de EGB (10-11 años) tenías que estar hasta las 8 y pico de la tarde haciendo deberes. Jugar a la videoconsola era un lujo reservado a los fines de semana. Ya te podías contentar con ver media hora de dibujos animados al llegar de clase, y ver la TV después de cenar. 

A lo mejor peco de ingenuo, pero me parece excesivo. A esas edades, considero igual de importante (o más...) el aprendizaje de habilidades sociales, deportivas... que saber donde está el río Miño en un mapa.

Como dicen por ahí, creo que en el punto medio estaría la virtud.


----------



## bubble bubble (6 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque la Educación ha de suponer un ESFUERZO para el Educando.
> 
> Ser Educando es EL TRABAJO de los educandos, por eso una Educación sin esfuerzo es un concepto autocontradictorio.
> 
> ...



Pero debe ser un esfuerzo a su nivel. Si tu, una persona leída y a la que considero inteligente (aunque tengamos visiones económicas radicalmente opuestas), tienes dificultades para entender un texto, un chaval sin bagaje cultural, ni experiencias vitales, etc. lo tiene mucho mas complicado. Si tomamos, por ejemplo, la Eneida, y se la damos a un chaval de doce años no se enterará de casi nada, pues a esa edad es complicado que tenga conocimientos suficientes de mitología, ni que pueda entender los sentimientos de personajes tan lejanos en el tiempo y forma de vida. Es pues, un libro (como la mayoría de clásicos) para leer de adulto. 

Si tu quieres enseñar a alguien a jugar al ajedrez le das un libro de principiantes, de como mover las piezas, no uno de estudio sobre las partidas de los grandes maestros. Pues con la literatura igual. Una cosa es quejarse de la relajación del temario actual, y otra echarle la culpa del fracaso escolar que para mi viene por otros derroteros, como dije antes.


----------



## erdermediolochicho (6 Mar 2014)

Me parece impresionante como se puede manipular tan facilmente.
postea la pagina de un libro y se afirma que la educacion de un regimen fascista era magnifica.

no se tiene en cuenta el nivel de malnutricion de los niños, el analfabetismo generalizado de la poblacion, el exodo maximo de los trabajadores huyendo de la miseria.

los niños trabajando a edades enque apenas se han formado fisicamente.

el adoctrinamiento fascista en las escuelas, cantanto canciones fascistas a cambio del desayuno.


LA ENSEÑANZA en manos de una secta religiosa fanatica , con sacerdotes pederastas.

EL castigo fisico como dogma .


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Mar 2014)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Pero debe ser un esfuerzo a su nivel. Si tu, una persona leída y a la que considero inteligente (aunque tengamos visiones económicas radicalmente opuestas), tienes dificultades para entender un texto, un chaval sin bagaje cultural, ni experiencias vitales, etc. lo tiene mucho mas complicado. Si tomamos, por ejemplo, la Eneida, y se la damos a un chaval de doce años no se enterará de casi nada, pues a esa edad es complicado que tenga conocimientos suficientes de mitología, ni que pueda entender los sentimientos de personajes tan lejanos en el tiempo y forma de vida. Es pues, un libro (como la mayoría de clásicos) para leer de adulto.
> 
> Si tu quieres enseñar a alguien a jugar al ajedrez le das un libro de principiantes, de como mover las piezas, no uno de estudio sobre las partidas de los grandes maestros. Pues con la literatura igual. Una cosa es quejarse de la relajación del temario actual, y otra echarle la culpa del fracaso escolar que para mi viene por otros derroteros, como dije antes.



Para eso están los padres. 

Mis sobrinos (y están en primaria) aprenden historia de España en casa con este libro:







Saben que lo que les dan en clase es un paripé, algo que deben simular que les interesa, pero que el verdadero conocimiento de la historia está en otro sitio, sin tanta propaganda, sin mas imágenes que texto, en los libros serios.

Así que sus padres se sientan un rato cada día con ellos, y les enseñan historia, física, matemáticas, economía, poco a poco, como una actividad en familia que ocupa una fracción de la tarde (y ambos son de "letras"). Cuando lleguen al bachiller probablemente no necesiten ni estudiar la mitad de lo que les digan: sabrán mucho más de lo que el propio programa establece.

Hay que hacer a los padres partícipes de la instrucción de los hijos, eliminar el 90% de los deberes, que son morralla pura, y centrarse en los trabajos largos (comentarios, análisis, investigaciones) de una semana para otra, no en repeticiones absurdas e infinitas de lo mismo.


----------



## Genis Vell (6 Mar 2014)

tmoliterno dijo:


> He visto que, desde que tenía 7 años o así, lleva muchísimos deberes a casa y tiene que estudiar muchísimo hasta el punto de que le cuesta encontrar huecos para tener tiempo de ocio. La vida de esa casa gira en torno a los deberes y a los exámenes.



Yo que soy más joven  he sufrido en mis carnes los dos sistemas.

Lo que comentas es bien cierto, no por los deberes que no vi un gran incremento y que yo personalmente no los hacia nunca, salvo que los revisaran uno a uno, si sólo seleccionaban a unos elegidos para la pizarra me la jugaba a no hacerlos, así de chulo era yo.
El problema era la pu...ta evaluación continua que hacía que tuvieras exámenes casi todas las semanas, exámenes fáciles, pequeños, de pocos temas y/o páginas pero que me obligaban a tener que estudiarlos y eso me jodía y mucho. 
Te hacían vivir en una sensación de constante evaluación (y ojo que así es más fácil aprobar, más oportunidades, no te la juegas a una...) pero no permitían organizarme, ni a los que lo necesitaban tener una rutina de estudio mantenerla ya que siempre había algo más urgente... 

Concluyo con que la evaluación continua, amarga a los vagos y/o listos, pu...tea a los organizados y te trata como a un niño (que ya no eres a los 14, 15 o 16) que no sabe cuando tiene que estudiar si no se lo mandan a diario...


----------



## Barruno (6 Mar 2014)

A ver...
tanto a los que dicen que la culpa es de los profesores como a los que dan el thanks por semejantes respuestas, tengo que decirles que están muy equivocados. y motivo mi respuesta.
La razón que decís es que son unos vagos, o que quieresn el R78 y tal y tal.. no es cierto.
A ver si os enterais... los profesores que hay ahora son de antes del r78 en su mayoría, y ellos saben perfectamente que el sistema es una mierda. Lo que pasa es que, simple y llanamente el sistema OBLIGA a aprobar a los alumnos y pasar el curso e incluso a DAR el certificado de la ESO aunque tengas todo suspenso.
¿se puede decir que la culpa es de los profesores? Hombre, ciertamente no... creo yo, máxime cuando éstos supenden de facto y el moro, o el gitano o el hijo de puta de marras suspende y suspende y el sistema se lo da.
Estoy hablando de Andalucía. 
A ver si sabemos de los que hablamos.

De hecho antes de ayer, programa de Paco Lobatón, gransídimo HDLGP.... sale diciendo que (tal y como algunos foreros lanzan aquí) que la culpa es de los profesores que no "motivan" (me descojono cada vez que oigo esa palabra), y sale uno al teléfono (probablemente profesor) diciendo que es que el sistema aprueba y da títulos de ESO aunque no apruebes la asignatura.
¿¿¿Sabeis que dijo éste grandísimo HDLGP????? pues que se negaba a creer semejante declaración.
¿sabeis que les hace la inspección de educación a los profesores que suspenden mucho? les inspeccionan y les funden a procedimientos que tienen que cumplir... algo así como las 12 pruebas de Asterix.
¿¿¿¿que los profesores no motivan????? vamos, hombre!!!!


¿¿Vais a pensar como él?? 
No hagáis que haga una "tristísima reflexión" al respecto, camaradas.

PD: no soy funcionario ni dependo economica-laboralmente de ellos ni de administraciones publicas, pero estoy muy relacionado con ellos y se de lo que hablo al 100%, y hay que darle la razón a quien la tiene, guste o no guste, y creo que en este caso hay gente muy equivocada.



cosa que contar offtopic sobre lobatón:


Spoiler



Aún recuerdo (voy a decir algo offtopic) un programa que presencié de éste grandísimo HDLGP cuando lo de farruquito... hicieron un reportaje (más bien publireportaje) de farruquito expresando la pesadumbre que suponía que le encerraran (todos sabemos la historia....rollo que si tiene familia que mantener, que le iban bien las cosas y tal, y que él no tenía culpa del atropello)... el reportaje daba auténtico terror!!! y el Lobatón diciendo que claro, que no le deberían encerrar...
Seguidamente hicieron un reportaje de un hombre que atropelló SIN QUERER a un niño que se metió literalmente debajo del coche a buscar una pelota, lo recogió, lo dejó en la puerta del hospital asegurándose que fuera atendido, y el grandísimo HDLGP pedía en el programa que si alguien ayudaba a localizarlo que diera señas o algo por que las cámaras de tráfico no pudieron localizarlo y ése hombre tenía que responder ante la justicia.
Vamos, farruquito, que atropelló a toda pastilla con un bmw y sin carnet a un pobre peaton en un paso de cebra y lo dejó ahí muriéndose, y a ése hay que soltarlo, y al tío que se cargó sin querer a un niño (lo de que fué culpa del niño creo recordar que fué probado por la policía), y cogió y lo llevó a un hospital... no pudiendo hacer nada más por él.... siendo seguramente eximido en un tribunal por la muerte del crio... ahí hay que pillarse por que es un asesino.
Lobatón.... casta andaluza premium....


----------



## Erukto (6 Mar 2014)

panqueque dijo:


>



¿Y esta mierda enseñan en los colegios? Así nos va...


----------



## etsai (6 Mar 2014)

Más ejemplos:

-Los programas de TV infantiles antes eran para mentes pensantes en evolución, ahora es para pequeños subnormales.


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (8 Mar 2014)

Llego un poco tarde al hilo. Aunque un buen samaritano me envió el enlace por privado no he tenido tiempo hasta hoy de leerlo con un poco de atención porque soy madre de un adolescente no escolarizado que estudia en casa y eso implica dedicar muchas horas al día a su formación.

Me ha encantado leer a estudiante incomprendido, con todas las diferencias que sin duda hay entre su caso y el de mi hijo me siento identificada con sus padres y abuelos que se esforzaron en comprender cuales eran sus talentos y preferencias y trabajaron para estimularlos.



bubble bubble dijo:


> Por otra parte, el problema de la educación lo veo mas bien ajeno a los contenidos formativos. Pienso que se debe a la falta de cuidado de los padres, ya que los dos deben trabajar ( cosa que la mayoría de nosotros no sufrimos), y a que se priva a los niños de responsabilidad sobre sus acciones y también de disciplina.



También estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que ha escrito bubble bubble y parto de lo que él ha dicho para decir que me parece un crimen abandonar a los niños en una escuela durante 8 o 9 horas al día (que si acogida, horas lectivas, comedor, más horas lectivas y extraescolares) en un ambiente en el que los profesores que aman su trabajo son excepciones y en el que los críos, al margen de lo que les enseñen, aprenden a odiar el estudio, matan su curiosidad y su creatividad y lo que se fomenta, por dejadez, es la competitividad depredadora y el lavado de cerebro. No se me ocurre, en nuestro entorno, un ambiente que genere más estrés y ansiedad por un lado, y menos espíritu crítico por otro, que un instituto público. (Los privados los desconozco y por tanto no me pronuncio).

La escolarización pública universal ha dado oportunidades a quienes no las tenían a cambio de convertir al conjunto en mediocre. En los años 70 la proporción de niños escolarizados sobre el conjunto de niños del país era mucho menor que la actual. Por mi trabajo debo convivir con personas que ahora tienen 70 años y que se pueden considerar analfabetos, sus nietos han tenido la oportunidad de no serlo pero aunque la escuela les haya enseñado a juntar letras esa familia sigue teniendo una limitada capacidad para comprender los beneficios del aprendizaje, su espíritu crítico, su capacidad de observación y comprensión de su entorno es tan básico que sólo está un escalón por encima del analfabetismo. 

La responsabilidad de la crianza es de los padres y es la familia la que establece las bases para ello. El instrumento para ello debe ser el que la familia considere más adecuado para ello, la escuela podría serlo pero a menudo no lo es y cada vez lo es menos. De hecho todos los estudios que se están haciendo sobre las diferencias entre los niños escolarizados en casa y los niños que acuden a las escuelas muestran que los primeros obtienen mucho mejores resultados en todas las materias.

Y cada vez hay más y más familias que no están dispuestas a echar a perder la vida de sus hijos enviándoles a las escuelas. Quienes tenéis espíritu crítico, voluntad y capacidad tenéis que sacar a vuestros hijos de ahí antes de que sea demasiado tarde para ellos.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Mar 2014)

la evaluación continua, efectivamente, es para aquellos grupos en donde la mayoría no quieren hacer nada, porque sino a ver como cojones apruebas a alguien. 

Y en la privada luego viene el problema de la pérdida de clientes, así de prostituida está la enseñanza en el mundo, no sabemos lo que se está echando por la borda en España.

Demasiado estado será perjudicial, pero definitivamente hay cuestiones de interés público que deben gestionarse públicamente o salimos perdiendo todos los implicados.


----------



## burbuje (8 Mar 2014)

Veo las apuestas, y subo:

Hace tres años el que era mi co-director de tesis empezó a dar una clase a alumnos de Master.
Un buen día llegó y me dijo "te voy a decir algo, pero tú chitón, me han prohibido desde arriba que suspenda a ningún alumno de mi curso. Y hay algunos que son unos mendrugos totales, pero me han dicho que no hay discusión posible, todos deben pasar limpios las asignaturas del Master".

El ejemplo que recuerdo ahora era una chica a la que le preguntó sobre un tema y no sabía absolutamente NADA. Y el pobre hombre estaba desesperado para poder encontrar un asidero donde agarrarse para aprobarla. Pero la chica en cuestión no sabía NA-DA. Finalmente le tuvo que preguntar "pero a ver ¿tú qué te has mirado?" y ella respondió "sólo me he mirado esto, por si caía".
Le dijo en treinta segundos el par de líneas que se había leído y con eso, Master pa'lante.

Señores, unos pocos años más y ya los tendremos de cirujanos, físicos nucleares, diseñando aviones...

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 01:52 ----------

Dejo este MAGNÍFICO gag sobre el tema, les recomiendo verlo porque no tiene desperdicio

[YOUTUBE]TV3 - Polònia - Les reformes educatives - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pijoprogre (9 Mar 2014)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> Si tan mala es la educación española de los últimas décadas, ¿por qué estamos "exportando" médicos, arquitectos, ingenieros aeronáuticos, profesores, etc. entre otros licenciados, a otros países?
> ¿Es que es esos otros países también son de enseñanza mediocre y no se dan cuenta de lo mal preparados que van los licenciados y doctores españoles?
> mente con adultos-guías, por muy buena intención que tengan esos tutores o padres.
> 
> ...



Exportamos porque esos "médicos", "arquitectos" y demás sirven para el propósito sobradamente. Ellos necesitan mano de obra ligeramente cualificada, los buenos curros se los reservan a los nativos.

Está claro que no tenemos a los mejores, pero tenemos mucha gente que ha estudiado y que aunque tenga cierta dificultad para leer y escribir el español, o que no sepan cuál es la capital de Alemania, sí que pueden diagnosticar un melanoma porque han tenido una instrucción básica para ello.

En los EEUU, por ejemplo, hay una gran parte de la población con un nivel cultural inferior al español, pero luego tienen la élite universitaria, y con eso les basta. La élite dirige los proyectos serios y los inmigrantes que exportan de medio planeta les sirven de mano de obra.

No tenemos muchos álguienes, ni tampoco muchos nadies, tenemos muchos algo, y eso basta para la mayoría de puestos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Mar 2014)

pijoprogre dijo:


> ...tenemos mucha gente que ha estudiado y que aunque tenga cierta dificultad para leer y escribir el español, o que no sepan cuál es la capital de Alemania, sí que pueden diagnosticar un melanoma porque han tenido una instrucción básica para ello...



Tengo mis muy serias dudas de que un español con dificultades de comprensión lectora y de cultura básica pueda diagnosticar corectamente un melanoma.

ENTENDER qué estas haciendo en una profesión supone tener un "fondo" cultural y lógico.

Antiguos profesores universitarios me comentan las "burradas" que hacen los estudiantes por no tener ese "fondo".

Los estudiantes -me cuenta- se limitan a "aplicar recetas" sin tener NI INTENTAR TENER la menor comprensión de fondo sobre por qué hacen lo que hacen, no hablemos ya de ESPÍRITU CRÍTICO sobre lo que se les enseña.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Mar 2014)

Impresiona el rollo de los progres acerca de que había muchos analfabetos y bla bla bla...se está hablando de un libro para gente de 12 años en 1973, cuando TODOS los niños quitando gitanos de esa época estaban mamándose el librito en cuestión.

Son patéticos, señores, no son capaces de aceptar que todos los regímenes y todas las épocas tienen cosas buenas. Y en este caso, hay que tragar con que después se ha bajado el nivel de forma lamentable.

Tranquilos, tranquilos...ahora no hay analfabetos, no te joda.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Mar 2014)

Ahora hay analfabetos funcionales, algunos incluso ni siquiera se saben la tabla de multiplicar.


----------



## pijoprogre (9 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo mis muy serias dudas de que un español con dificultades de comprensión lectora y de cultura básica pueda diagnosticar corectamente un melanoma.
> 
> ENTENDER qué estas haciendo en una profesión supone tener un "fondo" cultural y lógico.
> 
> ...



Entonces no se entiende que haya tantos profesionales que no saben escribir pero que tienen sus respectivos títulos y empleos.


----------



## schrodingerdog (9 Mar 2014)

Varias preguntas incómodas:

* ¿El 'nivel' de un libro de texto es correlacionable con el nivel formativo de los estudiantes? Porque de nada sirve poner un libro de universitarios a estudiantes de 14 años si no van a sacar provecho alguno de él.

* ¿Cual era el nivel real de conocimientos y de cultura de la gente que estudiaba esos libros? Porque según quiere hacer usted entender, las generaciones que estudiaban esos libros (actualmente las personas de 60 años en adelante) deberían ser personas ultraformadas, cosa que la realidad desmiente.

Y la útima y no por ello la menos importante, sobre todo para alguien que de nick el nombre de una pensadora libertaria:

* ¿Y mi libertad (o cuando sea muy pequeño, la de mis padres) para decidir lo en lo que quiero formarme, donde se queda? Porque como ciudadano considero que formarme en literatura, historia y filosofía es una pérdida de tiempo, una estupidez y un atraso, y asumo las consecuencias de mi decision, y según mis convicciones así quiero formar a mi descendencia.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Mar 2014)

schrodingerdog dijo:


> Varias preguntas incómodas:
> 
> * ¿El 'nivel' de un libro de texto es correlacionable con el nivel formativo de los estudiantes? Porque de nada sirve poner un libro de universitarios a estudiantes de 14 años si no van a sacar provecho alguno de él.



Con unos padres y profesores decentes y preocupados, un niño de 8-10 años puede sacar provecho (y mucho) de un libro así. Con 14 lo puede hacer solo.



schrodingerdog dijo:


> Y la útima y no por ello la menos importante, sobre todo para alguien que de nick el nombre de una pensadora libertaria:
> 
> * ¿Y mi libertad (o cuando sea muy pequeño, la de mis padres) para decidir lo en lo que quiero formarme, donde se queda? Porque como ciudadano considero que formarme en literatura, historia y filosofía es una pérdida de tiempo, una estupidez y un atraso, y asumo las consecuencias de mi decision, y según mis convicciones así quiero formar a mi descendencia.



Pues hágalo. Pero todos los exámenes y titulaciones serán de control y alcance estatal; y se harán con criterios estandarizados, por lo que más le vale que sus convicciones sean útiles, porque sus hijos pueden quedarse sin el graduado escolar o cualquier otro.


----------



## schrodingerdog (9 Mar 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Con unos padres y profesores decentes y preocupados, un niño de 8-10 años puede sacar provecho (y mucho) de un libro así. Con 14 lo puede hacer solo.
> 
> 
> 
> Pues hágalo. Pero todos los exámenes y titulaciones serán de control y alcance estatal; y se harán con criterios estandarizados, por lo que más le vale que sus convicciones sean útiles, porque sus hijos pueden quedarse sin el graduado escolar o cualquier otro.



O alomejor los ciudadanos deciden que dentro de esos criterios no entren esas asignaturas, quién sabe.

Por otra parte, un exámen o una evaluación mide conocimientos, no interés, y en enseñar unos conocimientos mínimos para aprobar una evaluación tampoco les supondrá una pérdida de tiempo muy importante a mis hijos.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Mar 2014)

schrodingerdog dijo:


> O alomejor los ciudadanos deciden que dentro de esos criterios no entren esas asignaturas, quién sabe.
> 
> Por otra parte, un exámen o una evaluación mide conocimientos, no interés, y en enseñar unos conocimientos mínimos para aprobar una evaluación tampoco les supondrá una pérdida de tiempo muy importante a mis hijos.



Cada vez que los ciudadanos abren la boca para pedir cambios legales, la cagan (LVG, numerosas peticiones de pena de muerte, etc).

Si cree que su visión del _homeschooling_ es la correcta, adelante, me parece perfecto que la gente eduque a sus hijos en casa, eso si, los criterios unificados para todos y al nivel equivalente del más alto de los sistemas públicos de Europa (que será el que se enseñe en las escuelas).

Y, por supuesto, instruido en casa o no, títulos, cursos o cualquier otro reconocimiento, a nivel estatal, único, secreto e irrenunciable: o lo haces o no tienes derecho a sus beneficios.


----------



## Aksturiax (9 Mar 2014)

12 años en el 73 son los cincuentones de ahora. Su cultura superior nos salvará.


----------



## Alguien (9 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * Los que no quiere definirse tienen la bandera roja y gualda sin escudo alguno



Me quedo con esa.

No tengo ninguna duda de que en el franquismo, asuntos como la educación y las ayudas sociales estaban mucho mejor que ahora. Pero, aunque no lo haya vivido, sospecho que la manipulación mediática también estaba presente, por no hablar de otros elementos negativos como el abuso de poder y del uso del Ejército. Y además, un poco bastante de megalomanía se le puede asignar a ese señor. Total, que tampoco que puede decir que algo haya sido completamente blanco o negro.

Tener nostalgia está bien, pero no tanto cuando dicha nostalgia te impide ver los errores del pasado.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Mar 2014)

Aksturiax dijo:


> 12 años en el 73 son los cincuentones de ahora. Su cultura superior nos salvará.



Espérate a los cincuentones del futuro. Los que tenían 12 años en 1995 por ejemplo.


----------



## Aksturiax (9 Mar 2014)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Espérate a los cincuentones del futuro. Los que tenían 12 años en 1995 por ejemplo.



Los buenos de esa generación los aprovechará algún otro país. Los de la generación que se educaron con esos libros no emigraron, ocupan hoy los puestos intermedios y, francamente, no impresionan demasiado. Ni siquiera los que se supone mejor formados.


----------



## schrodingerdog (9 Mar 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Cada vez que los ciudadanos abren la boca para pedir cambios legales, la cagan (LVG, numerosas peticiones de pena de muerte, etc).
> 
> Si cree que su visión del _homeschooling_ es la correcta, adelante, me parece perfecto que la gente eduque a sus hijos en casa, eso si, los criterios unificados para todos y al nivel equivalente del más alto de los sistemas públicos de Europa (que será el que se enseñe en las escuelas).
> 
> Y, por supuesto, instruido en casa o no, títulos, cursos o cualquier otro reconocimiento, a nivel estatal, único, secreto e irrenunciable: o lo haces o no tienes derecho a sus beneficios.



Ah, ya entiendo, liberalismo para todo menos para que los ciudadanos elijan lo que tienen que aprender sus hijos en la escuela, no vaya a ser que los culteretas se lleven una sorpresa...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Mar 2014)

Leed "La vida nueva de pedrito andia" y ahi comprendereis que antes un niño de 14 años (libro ambientado en el verano de 1923) era muchisimo mas maduro que uno de 14 años de ahora.Me llamo la atencion que cuando vuelve del colegio de curas en Vitoria para pasar el verano en Las Arenas dice textualmente que "...mis buenas notas en algebra y trigonometria...", pense en este hilo y te das cuenta que ahora la trigonometria y el algebra no se dan hasta 4 de la ESO cuando tienes 15-16 años.


----------



## schrodingerdog (9 Mar 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Leed "La vida nueva de pedrito andia" y ahi comprendereis que antes un niño de 14 años (libro ambientado en el verano de 1923) era muchisimo mas maduro que uno de 14 años de ahora.Me llamo la atencion que cuando vuelve del colegio de curas en Vitoria para pasar el verano en Las Arenas dice textualmente que "...mis buenas notas en algebra y trigonometria...", pense en este hilo y te das cuenta que ahora la trigonometria y el algebra no se dan hasta 4 de la ESO cuando tienes 15-16 años.



*REAL DECRETO 1631/2006, de 29 de diciembre, por el que se establecen las enseñanzas mínimas correspondientes a la Educación Secundaria Obligatoria.
*
Matemáticas

_Primer Curso_

Contenidos

Bloque 3. Álgebra.
Empleo de letras para simbolizar números inicialmente desconocidos y números sin concretar. Utilidad de la simbolización para expresar cantidades en distintos contextos.
Traducción de expresiones del lenguaje cotidiano al algebraico y viceversa. Búsqueda y expresión de propiedades, relaciones y regularidades en secuencias numéricas.
Obtención de valores numéricos en fórmulas sencillas.
Valoración de la precisión y simplicidad del lenguaje algebraico para representar y comunicar diferentes situaciones de la vida cotidiana.

Bloque 4. Geometría.
Elementos básicos para la descripción de las figuras geométricas en el plano. Utilización de la terminología adecuada para describir con precisión situaciones, formas, propiedades y configuraciones del mundo físico.
Análisis de relaciones y propiedades de figuras en el plano: paralelismo y perpendicularidad.
Empleo de métodos inductivos y deductivos para analizar relaciones y propiedades en el plano. 
Construcciones geométricas sencillas: mediatriz, bisectriz.
Clasificación de triángulos y cuadriláteros a partir de diferentes criterios. Estudio de algunas propiedades y relaciones en estos polígonos.
Polígonos regulares. La circunferencia y el círculo.
Construcción de polígonos regulares con los instrumentos
de dibujo habituales.
Medida y cálculo de ángulos en figuras planas.
Estimación y cálculo de perímetros de figuras. Estimación y cálculo de áreas mediante fórmulas, triangulación y cuadriculación.
Simetría de figuras planas. Apreciación de la simetría en la naturaleza y en las construcciones.
Empleo de herramientas informáticas para construir, simular e investigar relaciones entre elementos geométricos.

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2007/01/05/pdfs/A00677-00773.pdf



*¿Que tal si MENTIMOS un poquito menos?*


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Mar 2014)

schrodingerdog dijo:


> Ah, ya entiendo, liberalismo para todo menos para que los ciudadanos elijan lo que tienen que aprender sus hijos en la escuela, no vaya a ser que los culteretas se lleven una sorpresa...



He dicho que estoy a favor del _homeschholing_. Eso si, los exámenes y pruebas para obtener los títulos, iguales para todos, vengan de donde vengan y acordes al temario público (puesto que ya que el Estado es quien certifica y da valor a los mismos, puesto que sin su visto bueno, no valen nada). Y de paso, dicho temario público lo elevamos al nivel finés o japonés, como poco.


----------



## schrodingerdog (9 Mar 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> He dicho que estoy a favor del _homeschholing_. Eso si, los exámenes y pruebas para obtener los títulos, iguales para todos, vengan de donde vengan y acordes al temario público (puesto que ya que el Estado es quien certifica y da valor a los mismos, puesto que sin su visto bueno, no valen nada). *Y de paso, dicho temario público lo elevamos al nivel finés o japonés, como poco.*



Eso, total para que vamos a decidir los ciudadanos el temario de nuestros hijos ::

O la simple existencia de temarios y títulos


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Mar 2014)

:XX: :XX: Claro que para algunos el algebra es resolver ecuaciones de primer y segundo grado. :XX: :XX:

Y el que mientes eres tu que afirmas que en primero de ESO se dan todas las indentidades trigonometricas y eso no se ve hasta primero de bachillerato.


----------



## schrodingerdog (9 Mar 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> :XX: :XX: Claro que para algunos el algebra es resolver ecuaciones de primer y segundo grado. :XX: :XX:
> 
> Y el que mientes *eres tu que afirmas que en primero de ESO se dan todas las indentidades trigonometricas* y eso no se ve hasta primero de bachillerato.



¿Donde he dicho yo eso?

En primero de la ESO se da trigonometría y álgebra, cosa que usted afirmaba falsa.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Mar 2014)

schrodingerdog dijo:


> Eso, total para que vamos a decidir los ciudadanos el temario de nuestros hijos ::
> 
> O la simple existencia de temarios y títulos



Sin títulos sería todo un caos, o peor: volveríamos al sistema del maestro-aprendiz, todo un progreso.

Hace falta un poco de orden, un mínimo (lo que hay que saber para tener un título) todo lo demás, por arriba (porque se entiende, que uno educa a sus hijos en casa para darles algo más completo que en la escuela), a elección de cada uno.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Mar 2014)

schrodingerdog dijo:


> ¿Donde he dicho yo eso?
> 
> En primero de la ESO se da trigonometría y álgebra, cosa que usted afirmaba falsa.



En primero de ESO no se ve trigonometria, te habla un LOGSIANO que se acuerda perfectamente lo que dio en su vida estudiantil.


----------



## IdeasClaras (9 Mar 2014)

AynRandiano, el libro tiene nivel, pero casi todos los niños leían como autómatas, sin entender ni razonar nada. Para lograr ésto es mejor centrarse en textos más sencillos (que por supuesto no tiene por qué ser la basura que circula por algunas escuelas).

---------- Post added 09-mar-2014 at 19:49 ----------




schrodingerdog dijo:


> ¿Donde he dicho yo eso?
> 
> En primero de la ESO se da trigonometría y álgebra, cosa que usted afirmaba falsa.




La trigonometría no saben lo que es hasta varios años más tarde. En cuanto al álgebra, ésto es un ejemplo de lo que ven en 1º ESO:

_" Si x/4=5, cuánto vale x? "_

Y hacen ejercicios similares durante meses...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Mar 2014)

Exacto, lo que yo he dicho anteriormente, el algebra de abecedario (ecs de primer y seugundo grado) no es algebra, el algebra es meterte el farragoso mundo de los espacios vectoriales, anillos, formas bilineales, cuadraticas y espacios vectoriales euclideos, con sus aplicaciones y sus matrices.

Y trigonometria no se ve hasta cuarto de la ESO, es en bachillerato cuando ya te hacen tragar todas las tropecientasmil identidades que existen.Luego en la uni los profesores se quejan de que no nos sepamos el coseno de la suma o el seno doble y demas cosas que en un primer curso de ingenieria se tienen que dominar con un minimo de soltura.


----------



## RECENSVINTO (9 Mar 2014)

*Cinco Estrellas ¡!!!!! ******

Mi Enorabuena AYN RANDiano2 :Aplauso: 

Cinco Estrellas ¡!!!!! ***** 

El Hilo es demoledor y buenísimo. Demostración irrefutable del como se han cargado la educación. “Los Progres” y El R78” 

Señalaría Tres puntos para completar. 

1.	*Se ha demolido la enseñanza en España la educación bajo las directrices del Bildelberg / masonería / Banca Internacional.* 

la castuza local ha ejecutado las instrucciones de sus amos. 

No hay prueba mas evidente que *la trayectoria de Javier Solana*

_Ministro de Cultura (1982-1988), Portavoz del Gobierno (1985-1988), de *Educación y Ciencia (1988-1992)*, de Asuntos Exteriores (1992-1995), Secretario General de la OTAN (1995-1999), Alto Representante del Consejo para la Política Exterior y de Seguridad Común de la Unión Europea (1999-2009) y Comandante en Jefe de la EUFOR (1999-2009)._


2.	La demolición de la educación ha sido un fenómeno paralelo a la instauración de las autonomías, desindustrialización, endeudamiento masivo , privatizaciones, inmigracion, destruccion de la moral tradicional e ingreso en la Otan y la EU. EL “Leitmotiv” de la sinfonia R78 esta claro : Neutralizar a España y sus habitantes para que no dejen nunca de ser una colonia del NOM. 

3.	No olvidemos no obstante que no todo la culpa es del R78 sino que también obedece a un fenenomeno generalizado de *decadencia de la cultura Occidental*. El desarrollo tecnológico y la propagando sobre el “Progreso” no debe de cegarnos. 

¿ Donde esta hoy la Poesía? 
¿ Y la Musica? 
¿ Y la filosofía? 
¿ Y la escultura¿ 
¿ Y la literatura? 

pero incluso ultimamente ¿ Y el cine? ? Y la musica Rock de calidad? 

incluso en la cultura Pob/Rock de los 80 al 2014 se observa una hundimiento de nivel impresionante. 

No hay mejor prueba de la decadencia del pensamiento en Occidente que la degradación del lenguaje , expresión misma del pensar. 

No se si realmente venimos del Mono pero que vamos hacia el mono lo tengo claro :XX:

la cuestion es si es un fenemeno cosmoligico inevitable Un* Kali Juga o* ienso: si es una fenemeno creado por las elites para anular al hombred de calidad ienso:


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Mar 2014)

un apunte recensvinto, en el caso de la música popular o rock, no es que no haya buenos músicos, es que los que triunfan o sonn apoyados por el sistema son sistemáticamente los menos originales, creativos, virtuosos, etc.

En lo que se llama música indie hay muchos muy buenos músicos. En la calle también. En youtbe se pueden ver hasta virtuosos.

Predomina lo negativo en estos tiempos, pero lo positivo sigue ahí.


----------



## kelt (10 Mar 2014)

magnifico hilo


----------



## schrodingerdog (10 Mar 2014)

IdeasClaras dijo:


> AynRandiano, el libro tiene nivel, pero casi todos los niños leían como autómatas, sin entender ni razonar nada. Para lograr ésto es mejor centrarse en textos más sencillos (que por supuesto no tiene por qué ser la basura que circula por algunas escuelas).
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-mar-2014 at 19:49 ----------
> 
> ...





Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Exacto, lo que yo he dicho anteriormente, el algebra de abecedario (ecs de primer y seugundo grado) no es algebra, e*l algebra es meterte el farragoso mundo de los espacios vectoriales, anillos, formas bilineales, cuadraticas y espacios vectoriales euclideos, con sus aplicaciones y sus matrices.*
> 
> *Y trigonometria no se ve hasta cuarto de la ESO, es en bachillerato cuando ya te hacen tragar todas las tropecientasmil identidades que existen.*Luego en la uni los profesores se quejan de que no nos sepamos el coseno de la suma o el seno doble y demas cosas que en un primer curso de ingenieria se tienen que dominar con un minimo de soltura.



Espera espera, ¿estaís pretendiendo decir que un niño de la ESO tiene que ver espacios vectoriales euclideos? :XX:

Me descojonaría de la risa sino fuera porque es para llorar. Con eso lo único que se consigue es matar de raiz las ganas de la mayor parte de los estudiantes...


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Mar 2014)

los niños de ahora tienen una enorme desventaja, y es peor salud, ahí están las estadísticas de incremento de enfermedades en todas las franjas de edad, luego sí son menos listos o van a poder rendir menos: su competencia en algún momento u otro (sino desde el principio) no va a poder manifestarse.

Y esto tiene un primer culpable, las vacunas que cada vez ponen más y más, y luego la mierda vida que llevan, no maman o maman poco (salvo algunas iluminadas prolactancia que se tiran 6 años de lactancia : criándose delante del televisor, ahora delante de un ordenador con wifi, 90% del tiempo en casa o sitios cerrados, etc.

Las hostias vienen por todos lados, y para cada generación son más numerosas y más grandes, hasta que empiecen a morir como cucarachas, lo llamarán muerte súbita, casualidad, mala suerte, genética o a saber qué, hasta que sea imposible esconderlo, eso si cala más que la epidemia de cánceres (a todas las edades) que nos está explotando a la cara y como si nada, es que es muy normal, queda escondida en las propias estadísticas que nos informan.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 23:37 ----------

y precisamente los pagapensiones, al menos los de primera generación, no tienen esa desventaja de la vacunación, tienen más vitalidad que las generaciones criadas entre los "algodones protectores" de las mierdavacunas, el pero caballo de troya de todos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Mar 2014)

IdeasClaras dijo:


> AynRandiano, el libro tiene nivel, pero casi todos los niños leían como autómatas, sin entender ni razonar nada



Hable por usted. Yo a esta edad me esforzaba por entender todo, y si no lo entendía, preguntaba.

El poner un NIVEL ALTO no quiere decir -por supuesto- que todos los niños lo vayan a alcanzar: Algunos llegarán, otros casi, otros se quedarán a medias, algunos no se enterarán de casi nada.

El problema es que AHORA el sistema está montado para que pasen los que no se enteraban de nada en 1973. Esto supone dejar prácticamente sin nada que hacer a todos los demás.

* Un nivel alto supone un desafío que sólo algunos completarán. El resto se beneficiará aún quedándose a medias.

* Un nivel paupérrimo es una pérdida de tiempo para casi todos los alumnos.​


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Mar 2014)

Sólo comentar que en mi paso por el sistema de enseñanza hay una cantinela que se repetía constantemente:
"Los niveles están bajando"

Lo escuché en el colegio, en el instituto y en la universidad. En centros muy diferentes y de profesores de distinta materia, distinto pensamiento.



Conozco gente que han hecho el master para ser profesor de secundaria. No había debate ninguno, es un trágala o atente a las consecuencias. Suelen (solían) poner la cita de sócrates sobre la juventud para justificarse y decían que lo que pasa en otros paises es que tienen el sistema educativo más orientado hacia Pisa que en Andalucía. Que eso se estaba solucionando ya ::

Es para escupirles en la cara físicamente, ya que ellos nos lo llevan haciendo intelectualmente bastante tiempo.



PD.- La cita de Sócrates:


Sócrates dijo:


> Los jóvenes de hoy aman el lujo, tienen manías y desprecian la autoridad. Responden a sus padres, cruzan las piernas y tiranizan a sus maestros
> 
> Los jóvenes hoy en día son unos tiranos. Contradicen a sus padres, devoran su comida, y le faltan al respeto a sus maestros



Socrates y la juventud problematica | Memorias del Olvido
El autor del blog del que tomo la cita tiene más criterio que esos formadores de formadores ::

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 12:53 ----------

Ah otra cosa, los profesores están deseando jubilarse. Pero no por vagos, sino porque ya conocen o al menos intuyen que no pintan nada, que son meras correas de transmisión.


----------



## The number of de beast (12 Mar 2014)

Interesante hilo, señor AYN RANDiano. :Aplauso:

Por si no se ha dicho ya, que no me ha dado tiempo a leer todo..... tampoco hay que olvidar que hasta el 75 el uso de "la vara" era algo habitual como método para estimular el aprendizaje de los alumnos. Lo de la letra con sangre entra y tal....


----------



## IdeasClaras (13 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hable por usted. Yo a esta edad me esforzaba por entender todo, y si no lo entendía, preguntaba.
> 
> El poner un NIVEL ALTO no quiere decir -por supuesto- que todos los niños lo vayan a alcanzar: Algunos llegarán, otros casi, otros se quedarán a medias, algunos no se enterarán de casi nada.
> 
> ...




Mil excusas si se ha sentido ofendido. No hablo por mí, ni tampoco por usted, que es a todas luces evidente que estaba por encima de la media ya en aquellos tiempos. Lo único que quería comentar es que aunque el libro de texto que se seguía fuera de altísimo nivel *eso no implica que el nivel del alumnado fuese más alto*. Lo único cierto es que el alumno aventajado no se aburría, desde luego.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Mar 2014)

desbonifaciador dijo:


> Fíjense como hoy en día utilizan más colorines y textos woman-friendly.... Así luego pueden hacer que los varones saquen peores notas por ña educación feminizada.



Eso es una chorrada. "Colorines" utilizan, precisamente, los más ordenados y que mejor estudian. Un texto gris plano es más complicado de organizar.


----------



## Ramiro 665 (13 Mar 2014)

Anécdota tristemente real.
Un día vino a casa la hija de unos amigos, primer año de universidad y siempre con notas excelentes. Me preguntó como se llamaba el perro y le dije "Atila, ¿sabes quien era, no?"
Contestación, "Si, un dios pagano."
No sé como no me desmayé ni como el perro no le arreó un mordisco.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Mar 2014)

ahora resulta que el tener que estar sentado horas en la escuela es un invento de los progres para "feminizar" la educación.

De toda la vida de dios las clases de educación física han sido las que menos horas tenían, no me acuerdo ahora si una o dos a la semana. Dos recreos, a lo más, de un cuarto o media hora (sino 20 minutos) y ya.

En la universidad las chicas que estudian matemáticas estudian exactamente lo mismo que los chicos.

Si es verdad que los niños suspenden más (en un contexto en que ni ellos ni ellas lo hacen bien), existen otras variables que están influyendo más (como que seguramente jueguen más a la xbox y similares, o que tengan menos resiliencia a las vacunas por cuestiones biológicas, los hombres somos más débiles fisiológicamente en promedio).


----------



## Mindy (13 Mar 2014)

Yalta00 dijo:


> Los que vivimos la transición ESO LOGSE por hermanos mayores y veíamos los tochos infumables de Ciencias Sociales, Biología y demás asignaturas que causaban pavor del BUP y el COU, vimos aliviados los ligerísismos libros de la ESO.
> Pero tampoco estaría de más decir que después de la ESO, llega el Bachillerato o 2º Ciclo donde te meten la ostia compactada de esos 4 años de inactividad intelectual en 2 años y como no espabiles, se pasa mal, muy mal de hecho.
> 
> El problema es que no se realiza una progresión intelectual gradual, básicamente la dificultad y los conocimiento de 1º a 4º de la ESO son los mismos (esto es de chiste) pero al llegar a 1º de Bachillerato...Es como subir el Everest partiendo de la llanura.



ya ves!! fue un infierno. hice tal esfuerzo intelectual que pillé ritmo y la uni fue un paseo en barca (y soy hinjiniera)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5570 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Mar 2014)

IdeasClaras dijo:


> Lo único que quería comentar es que aunque el libro de texto que se seguía fuera de altísimo nivel *eso no implica que el nivel del alumnado fuese más alto*



No, pero un nivel alto supone una _oportunidad_ para los alumnos.

Quien llega el 100% aprovecha del todo ese nivel, y los que no lleguen al 100% llegarán donde lleguen.

Si el nivel es paupérrimo (como lo es ahora) TODOS ESTÁN PERDIENDO SU TIEMPO, aventajados, retrasados, listos y lerdos.


----------



## Chispeante (15 Mar 2014)

Hilo de dos orejas, rabo y vuelta al ruedo. Como no podía ser de otra forma, el impacto de la nueva pedagogía y sus cómplices, mujeres en su mayoría, ha sido devastador. Recuerdo mis años de E.G.B. con absoluto pavor, tratando de Don y usted a unos profesores más como autoridad que un general, madrugando a mis 12 y 13 años para prepararme los exámenes, y con la permanente amenaza del suspenso, un estigma maldito, sobre mi cabeza. Sin llegar al trauma, aquella época, rematada posteriormente a principios de los 90 con el Bachillerato y el C.O.U. , me marcó. Comprendí que la educación era un asunto serio, incluso desagradable, una cuestión costosa y nada lúdica.

A la escuela y al instituto uno iba a portarse bien, a aprender todo lo posible y a rendir cuentas en casa. Porque en casa había consecuencias, serias, muy serias a veces, si uno no cumplía con su trabajo, porque estudiar era, y mis padres me lo recordaban cada día, mi TRABAJO, y el que no cumple, comer come, pero se quedaba sin vicios y sin diversión. Profesores y sistema aparte, que es lo más socorrido y fácil de este asunto, son papá y mamá los que educan de verdad a los hijos. Aprenderse los afluentes del Tajo es importante, pero lo decisivo es comprender el concepto profundo de la formación y el esfuerzo personal. Y esto último lo trae uno aprendido de cada. 

p.d. La madre que os parió, estoy opositando para Secundaria y me estáis quitando las ganas...::


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (15 Mar 2014)

¿Opositar para secundaria? No malgastes tu vida de esa forma, cuando cumplas 50 seras un profesor amargado y ninguneado por los alumnos que se levanta cada mañana pensando en el sentido de la vida.

Si quieres ser profesor haz el doctorado y enseña en la universidad que alli aun se respeta al profesor aunque con Bolonia de aqui a unos años probablemente se convierta en la ESO.


----------



## Rescatador (19 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2, te pongo aquí este enlace en relación con el tema que seguro que te va a gustar.

Los nuevos libros de la ESO - El blog de Alberto Noguera



> *3 de octubre de 2007*
> 
> *Los nuevos libros de la ESO*
> 
> ...


----------



## Paco Umbral reloaded (19 Mar 2014)

Hondas y arteras críticas se le pueden hacer al sistema educativo actual.Se han consegudo grandes logros, pero hay que seguir incidiendo en igualdad,paridad de género,visibilidad de minorías( como la subsahariana y la trans) para que podamos seguir estando orgullosos de nuestra educación, tras el periodo oscurantista franquista.


----------



## Barruno (19 Mar 2014)

Paco Umbral reloaded dijo:


> Hondas y arteras críticas se le pueden hacer al sistema educativo actual.Se han consegudo grandes logros, pero hay que seguir incidiendo en igualdad,paridad de género,visibilidad de minorías( como la subsahariana y la trans) para que podamos seguir estando orgullosos de nuestra educación, tras el periodo oscurantista franquista.



Ironic mode ON, supongo, no?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Mar 2014)

Mas bien, ironic troll ON.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Mar 2014)

Kaplan dijo:


> Además con respecto al sistema educativo hay un detalle que afecta sin duda a las clases medias o bajas, que acuden a colegios públicos. Hasta antes del cambio a la ESO, la educación primaria o EGB alcanzaba hasta los 14 años y a partir de ahí uno iba al instituto. Ya el instituto supone el contacto con chavales más mayores y más maleados, y muchas veces este entorno echa a perder a buenos estudiantes.



Lo que pasa es que hace 40 años ser "bachiller" era UN SERIO TRABAJO a tiempo completo.

Los chavales de 14-18 años no estaban tan maleados como ahora porque tenían que trabajar como posesos si querían seguir siendo bachilleres.


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Mar 2014)

Los medios, tele, videojuegos, etc, preparan a los chavales, para no tener ningún interés por el esfuerzo. Sólo quieren lo inmediato.
El que no quiera aprender por su cuenta, y además no tenga padres, abuelos, tutores que les guíen. Dense por jodidos. El sistema educativo crea mierdas!!


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (23 Mar 2014)

Me gustaría conseguir esos libros, por tenerlos guardados algún día pal Mad Max y educar a una nueva generación 



jam dijo:


> Los medios, tele, videojuegos, etc, preparan a los chavales, para no tener ningún interés por el esfuerzo. Sólo quieren lo inmediato.
> El que no quiera aprender por su cuenta, y además no tenga padres, abuelos, tutores que les guíen. Dense por jodidos. El sistema educativo crea mierdas!!



A los chavales y a los nochavales.

Hace poco dije con unos de mi entorno que me quiero sacar la carrera de Filosofía por amor al arte y les parece una barbaridad, que si tiempo, que si esfuerzo, que si...

Les hice las cuentas del tiempo que dedican a entretenimiento pasivo como fútbol, cañas, tele, etc, y fliparon.


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Mar 2014)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Me gustaría conseguir esos libros, por tenerlos guardados algún día pal Mad Max y educar a una nueva generación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me apunto contigo!! El sabe no ocupa lugar!!
La gente no hace más que el gilipollas y fardar!


----------



## Joaquim (23 Mar 2014)

Aquí está el fruto de la degradación de la educación:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8033-seres-de-luz-asturias-acoso-escolar.html


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que hace 40 años ser "bachiller" era UN SERIO TRABAJO a tiempo completo.
> 
> Los chavales de 14-18 años no estaban tan maleados como ahora porque tenían que trabajar como posesos si querían seguir siendo bachilleres.



Cuidado, que tener a los chavales haciendo deberes toda la tarde, todos los días, es una barbaridad.

Que se tengan más deberes en el instituto que en la Universidad es una aberración. En nada beneficia a un adolescente dedicar horas cada día a ejercicios repetitivos, absurdos y alienantes.

Es mucho más efectivo y pedagógico el mandar un trabajo por asignatura y semana: algo que obligue a estudiar, investigar y elaborar y exponer un texto más o menos complejo, pero que no ocupe 4-5 horas de lunes a domingo.


----------



## Erukto (24 Mar 2014)

Dodoria dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]6X8PcwEQUgQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> taluec



Dios mío... qué nivel, Maribel.


----------



## Fatty (25 Mar 2014)

Grandisimo hilo Ayn Randiano, que involucion mas atroz, pero oye ahora tienen pizarritas electronicas y portatiles. :ouch: En cuanto al video de Trevijano me he quedado :8:, y eso que es del 91 (tenia yo 15 años). Un adelantado, un visionario, profetico!.


----------



## J.Smith (25 Mar 2014)

Si te gusto este, busca el de 2º de BUP de Literatura (color azul).Es una delicia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Mar 2014)

Añadidos un par de vídeos:

Antes:

[YOUTUBE]5by1HepivV0[/YOUTUBE]

Después:

[YOUTUBE]lPug88-dgR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coram Populo (26 Mar 2014)

Excelente hilo, me quito el sombrero ante usted una vez más, estimado AYNRANDIANO:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Para aportar algo, hace poco me leí este interesante libro de Xavier Pericay en el que explica a través de diversos artículos como entre progres y nacionalistas han ido destruyendo la educación española en los últimos 30 años. Otro desolador testimonio del aborregamiento de nuestra sociedad, para el que le interese leer la opinión de una de las pocas mentes lúcidas que quedan en Cataluña:

PROGRESA ADECUADAMENTE: EDUCACION Y LENGUA EN LA CATALUÑA DEL SIG LO XXI - XAVIER PERICAY HOSTA, comprar el libro en tu librería online Casa del Libro


----------



## Hegemon (26 Mar 2014)

AYN:

Te felicito y admito que tengo un poco de envidia sana por tu libro. Yo también guardo los libros de EGB y de BUP. Por desgracia no tengo todos pero si algunos. Uno de ciencias naturales de 1º de BUB parece más bien un libro de ciencias para expertos que para estudiantes. Otro de Filosofía de COU amén de otros dos de matemáticas. Nada que ver con la chapuza actual. 

Para los niños pequeños siguen siendo muy buena la Enciclopedia Alvarez para los diferentes grados. Yo los tengo para cuando tenga descendencia y todo eso.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 10:27 ----------

Otro tema preocupante de la degradación en la educación está en los pijiprogres del PP y anglómanos que *con eso de aprender inglés* se están cargando más la educación. Mis profesores de Universidad con los que aun tengo contacto, me cuentan que _"lo que viene detrás de vosotros es tela. No saben hacer ningún cálculo básico sin calculadora y aun así hay resultados que salen en la pantalla que no entienden como cuando se realiza una operación con resultado infinito, nos vienen a preguntar que qué es eso. Hemos tenido que bajar mucho el nivel"_

En Bachiller son varios los testimonios de profesores que me han contado casos de que _"Con eso de aprender y enseñar en inglés, hay materias que sólo se imparten en un 10% de su contenido, el cual ya es bajísimo. Tengo que parar y no dar la siguiente lección porque como la tengo que dar en inglés y hay cosas que no entienden, no puedo seguir. A lo mejor estoy explicando algo de Química o ciencias y tengo que empeñar la hora de clase en explicar *los colores en inglés"*._ Estamos dilapidando la educación, se me quejaba una profesora de un Instituto del Centro de Madrid.

Otro profesor de un colegio británico de Madrid, el profesor es inglés, se lamenta porque en España, el mismo profesor, señalo, que quede claro, el que es de Inaglaterra, _se haya impuesto la educación paletoide por aprender inglés.__ En mi colegio hay alumnos que están a un nivel muy por debajo del resto pero como no se pueden discriminar tengo que ir con toda la clase al mismo ritmo. Al más bajo. Esos alumnos deberían pasarlos a otra clase, darles la edcuación en español e igualar el nivel o superarlo a pesar de que no aprendan en inglés. Lo primordial son los contenidos"._..y así muchos otros profesores que se quejan que además de este desaguisado anglómano, se encuentran con el problema de la indisciplina, LOS PADRES, como apuntan por ahí, el bajo nivel y por consiguiente, la desidia final de los propios profesores. 

La Educación pública era el ascensor social durante el franqusimo, aunque parezca mentira. Ahora se ha quedado en el pozo social de la democracia donde los alumnos de clases obreras se sacan un título en la Pública que cada vez está más desprestigiado en contra de aquellos alumnos con posibles que se van a estudiar al extranjero o a universidades privadas que están destinados a ocupar los puestos más altos. El pozo de la lobotomía naZionata que corrompen a la gente con mentiras y odio hacia España. En vez de crear igualdad han provocado más desigualdad y más acentuada. Antes no pasaba esto. La gente que salía con un título de la Universidad Pública estaba mejor considerada que la gente de las privadas. Y la gente que estudiaba el EGB o el COU, o lo de antes como la reválida, etc... estaba mucho más preparada y es más culta que lo que tenemos ahora.


----------



## RalphWiggum (26 Mar 2014)

Os pongo un ejemplo con Biología.

Hasta finalizar la ESO, básicamente es:

Animales y Plantas (vertebrados/invertebrados; criptógamas/fanerógamas)

Aparatos circulatorio, respiratorio y digestivo. Sólo su funcionamiento mecánico.

Algo de anatomía (muscular/esquelética)

Todo ello repetido año tras año. Y según el profesor que te toque, todavía enseñando los Hongos como Plantas.



Llegas a Bachillerato y ¡zas!

Teoría celular, procariotas/eucariotas/orgánulos subcelulares, microorganismos, genética, tejidos y organización, inmunología, hormonas, evolución, aplicaciones industriales de la biología...

Es una explosión. Entiendo que provoque rechazo en la mayoría de la gente. En mi caso no lo consiguió.


----------



## JoseII (26 Mar 2014)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Os pongo un ejemplo con Biología.
> 
> Hasta finalizar la ESO, básicamente es:
> 
> ...



Lo que dan en Bachillerato se daba o se introducia en 1°BUP :8:, para todo quisqui....


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Abr 2014)

Algunas de las cosas que se comentan en el primer post no tienen mucho sentido.

-El libro del 73 es de literatura y el del R78 es de Lengua y Literatura. El del 73 es un libro de consulta y el del R78 muestra páginas donde hay ejercicios; así que es normal que en el del 73 el texto sea más denso. En la cuarta foto del libro del R78 también aparece una página con texto denso a la izquierda. 

-No entiendo eso de que ese libro hoy sería para universitarios. ¿Para qué universitarios para los que estudian carreras de letras o para todos? Que yo sepa ese tipo de temas solo se dan en las carreras de letras.

-En las fotos poco se puede leer del contenido de ambos libros. La verdad es que parece que todo se resume en que uno tiene fotos (aunque sean de baja calidad) y otro dibujos. Aunque el del 73 también tiene dibujos aunque de un estilo diferente porque tratan de ilustrar temas diferentes.

A mí es que este hilo me recuerda a los comentarios tipo "en mi época estudiábamos 60 en un clase con tres libros por cada 10 alumnos y salimos todos médicos e ingenieros." La educación durante el franquismo podría ser algo mejor, pero de ahí a decir que era muchísimo mejor que la actual hay un trecho.

¿Es que ahora la gente que en el 73 tenía 12 años se dedica a hablar sobre literatura hebrea o sobre el Poema del Mio Cid? Debe de ser que vivo en otro país.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2014 at 16:26 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Añadidos un par de vídeos:
> 
> Antes:
> 
> ...



Antes:
[YOUTUBE]7cVI3qt9eYY[/YOUTUBE]

Después:
[YOUTUBE]M1MNb836IGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Abr 2014)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Algunas de las cosas que se comentan en el primer post no tienen mucho sentido.
> 
> -El libro del 73 es de literatura y el del R78 es de Lengua y Literatura. El del 73 es un libro de consulta y el del R78 muestra páginas donde hay ejercicios; así que es normal que en el del 73 el texto sea más denso. En la cuarta foto del libro del R78 también aparece una página con texto denso a la izquierda.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos los niños que tenian 12 años en el 73 no eran canis ni ninis.Eso es producto del R78.

Ale, a pastar con viento fresco.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2014)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Algunas de las cosas que se comentan en el primer post no tienen mucho sentido.
> 
> -El libro del 73 es de literatura y el del R78 es de Lengua y Literatura. El del 73 es un libro de consulta y el del R78 muestra páginas donde hay ejercicios; así que es normal que en el del 73 el texto sea más denso.



Yo no conozco ni un solo libro de texto contemporáneo que llegue a la suela del zapato al libro de 1973 que presento en el primer post.

Ni siquiera mis libros de bachillerato de los años 1980 llegan al nivel del libro de 7º de E.G.B. de 1973.


----------



## El Peseta (1 May 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-ensene-a-escribir-lenguaje-del-movil-3.html

y....






un tecnico preocupado dijo:


> ¿verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2014)

urian1983 dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoría sobre el porque la bajada en la calidad de los estudios, pero es tan políticamente incorrecta que no quiero joderle el hilo a Ayn Randiano2 llamando a la psicópata del foro y sus pataleos.



Y si ya te digo la gente que suspende 6-7 asignaturas en 1 de la ESO con esposa libros, incluso recibiendo clases de apoyo, ya directamente apaga y vámonos....yo tengo varias teorías, aunque prefiero no decirlas en público


----------



## hartman (1 May 2014)

yo una vez le pregunte(yo lo sabia) a un estudiante de geologia como diferenciar una calcita de una barita y no tuvo cojones de diferenciarlo y eso lo parendi en el instituto.
manda huevos.


----------



## lalol (1 May 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo no conozco ni un solo libro de texto contemporáneo que llegue a la suela del zapato al libro de 1973 que presento en el primer post.



Muy cierto. Pero yo le digo más: no conozco ni un solo libro de texto de 1973 que le llegue a la suela del zapato a los libros de 1940. Y los de 1940 no le llegan ni a la suela del zapato a los de 1910. En este campo la degeneración progresiva viene de mucho tiempo atrás.


----------



## JB12 (1 May 2014)

Ciértamente la actual educación española es una mierda, ojo al último párrafo de éste libro de primaria: Federico murió cerca de su pueblo durante la guerra...... y cómo no, Antonio Machado se fue a Francia:


----------



## Wodans (1 May 2014)

En mi libro de Historia de 1º de Bach en el tema sobre la Revolución Rusa ponían en un pedestal a los comunistas, sin ni una sola mención a sus atrocidades, y en el párrafo sobre el estalinismo decían que con Stalin se llegó a un ambiente *prácticamente* de dictadura :: CON DOS COJONES.


----------



## Comunazi (1 May 2014)

El Peseta dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-ensene-a-escribir-lenguaje-del-movil-3.html
> 
> y....



Ojo al dato. Dos rectas que se cortan... y luego llega el examen y ¡Suspenso general! Yo quería ser profesor hasta que me enteré que el futuro de la pedagogía está en pintar y colorear. 

Yo prefiero esta:







Dos rectas que se cortan. 

Merienda de hombres de color.


[YOUTUBE]w5dxqcQjvY0[/YOUTUBE]

Hasta que habla el bajito: 1970
Después del bajito: 2014


----------



## schrodingerdog (2 May 2014)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Os pongo un ejemplo con Biología.
> 
> Hasta finalizar la ESO, básicamente es:
> 
> ...






> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2004/02/10/pdfs/A05712-05791.pdf
> 
> *CUARTO CURSO
> Contenidos
> ...



¿Porque no dejamos de mentir tan descaradamente?

Es la segunda vez que tengo que venir a este post a copypastear de forma literal el BOE con los contenidos que se dan en la ESO.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2014)

bernal dijo:


> Muy cierto. Pero yo le digo más: no conozco ni un solo libro de texto de 1973 que le llegue a la suela del zapato a los libros de 1940. Y los de 1940 no le llegan ni a la suela del zapato a los de 1910. En este campo la degeneración progresiva viene de mucho tiempo atrás.



...me ha dado usted un aliciente (que no tenía hasta ahora) para "cazar" libros de texto más antiguos. 

Ya les postearé mis "descubrimientos".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2014)

Hegemon dijo:


> Otro tema preocupante de la degradación en la educación está en los pijiprogres del PP y anglómanos que *con eso de aprender inglés* se están cargando más la educación. Mis profesores de Universidad con los que aun tengo contacto, me cuentan que _"lo que viene detrás de vosotros es tela. No saben hacer ningún cálculo básico sin calculadora y aun así hay resultados que salen en la pantalla que no entienden como cuando se realiza una operación con resultado infinito, nos vienen a preguntar que qué es eso. Hemos tenido que bajar mucho el nivel"_
> 
> En Bachiller son varios los testimonios de profesores que me han contado casos de que _"Con eso de aprender y enseñar en inglés, hay materias que sólo se imparten en un 10% de su contenido, el cual ya es bajísimo. Tengo que parar y no dar la siguiente lección porque como la tengo que dar en inglés y hay cosas que no entienden, no puedo seguir. A lo mejor estoy explicando algo de Química o ciencias y tengo que empeñar la hora de clase en explicar *los colores en inglés"*._ Estamos dilapidando la educación, se me quejaba una profesora de un Instituto del Centro de Madrid.
> 
> Otro profesor de un colegio británico de Madrid, el profesor es inglés, se lamenta porque en España, el mismo profesor, señalo, que quede claro, el que es de Inaglaterra, _se haya impuesto la educación paletoide por aprender inglés.__ En mi colegio hay alumnos que están a un nivel muy por debajo del resto pero como no se pueden discriminar tengo que ir con toda la clase al mismo ritmo. Al más bajo. Esos alumnos deberían pasarlos a otra clase, darles la edcuación en español e igualar el nivel o superarlo a pesar de que no aprendan en inglés. Lo primordial son los contenidos"._..y así muchos otros profesores que se quejan que además de este desaguisado anglómano, se encuentran con el problema de la indisciplina, LOS PADRES, como apuntan por ahí, el bajo nivel y por consiguiente, la desidia final de los propios profesores



El "bilingüismo para todos" es un DISPARATE.

Hay personas que -es triste pero es así- carecen de capacidad mental para ser bilingües.

El meter el bilingüismo a martillazos y para todos y a cualquier precio es un disparate que -como usted muy bien comenta- sólo puede salir adelante cargándose todo lo demás.

Cambie usted "inglés" por "catalán", "vasco" o "gallego". El resultado es el mismo.

Bastante complicado es enseñar como para encima hacerlo en una lengua que no es la materna. Es de locos.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (11 May 2014)

Creo que muchos de vosotros cuando criticáis muy gratuitamente al profesorado no tenéis ni idea de que es intentar enseñar en una clase donde un grupito de tres individuos te pueden boicotear la clase con total impunidad..Por mucho que algún amigo profesor os haya contado alguna anécdota o hayáis visto algún video de youtube, no os podéis imaginar como es un clase donde uno, dos, tres o cuatro individuos tienen secuestrada la clase durante todo el curso. 

En una clase donde tres o cuatro alumnos te boicotean la clase es imposible enseñar nada, el profesor se pasa cuatro quintas partes del tiempo poniendo orden y a veces se pasa toda la clase. El resto de compañeros obviamente aprovechan la coyuntura y se ponen a hablar entre ellos o no hacer nada, no os creeréis que van a llamar la atención a los que arman escándalo o se ponen a estudiar mientras el profesor calma al grupito de descerebrados.

En estas condiciones, elevar el nivel en un sistema educativo donde el profesor dedica la mayor parte del tiempo a mantener el orden en clase es un completo absurdo. Lo que habría que hacer es diseñar un modelo de enseñanza donde el profesor pueda dedicar todo su tiempo a enseñar a los alumnos. 

Edit: Aclaro que estoy dando mi opinión como alumno, durante los años dorados del ladrillo 1999-2005.

Os dejo un vídeo donde Isaac Asimov predice el impacto de Internet en la educación intelectual. 

[YOUTUBE]oIUo51qXuPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunwukung (11 May 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El "bilingüismo para todos" es un DISPARATE.
> 
> Hay personas que -es triste pero es así- carecen de capacidad mental para ser bilingües.
> 
> ...



No es solo que existan personas muy malas para los idiomas, que las hay, pero realmente serán pocas, lo que pasa es que pretender tratar de bilingües a unos niños que no están en situación real de bilingüismo (no escuchan el inglés más que en la escuela, y lo más probable es que mal) es una burrada, 

eso solo lo pueden hacer los niños que realmente están en contacto con ambientes lingüísticos dobles, y aún así esos niños aprenden más rápido una lengua que la otra (en el habla, la comprensión se pone a la par enseguida) porque normalmente una lengua es la social y la otra la privada (la que se habla en casa), le está pasando a mi sobrino, apenas habla en español y a lo inglés (es muy pequeño todavía), aunque lo entiende todo.

Quiero decir que la supuesta inmersión lingüística no puede imitar el proceso real del bilingüismo y por eso al final ni el idioma ni la materia, cagada total, todos los profesores lo dicen. 

Mejor dedicaban los esfuerzos a mejorar la enseñanza del inglés, empezando por enseñar desde la fonética y no desde la gramática.


----------



## Aldaba (11 May 2014)

El asunto de la enseñanza bilingüe me toca de cerca, porque doy clase en un instituto bilingüe. En fin, qué puedo decir. Diría que es un absurdo total ... si no observara que hay demasiada ventaja para algunos en este tejemaneje. Me explico:

-Mi instituto es bilingüe desde hace diez años. De Francés, concretamente.

-Cuando surgió la posibilidad de adscribirse a los programas bilingües, no había en el instituto profesorado con la cualificación suficiente para impartirlo. No importó. *Lo concedieron igual* ( el dinero procede del fondo europeo), y al curso siguiente empezó a impartirse. La mayoría de los profesores que se adscribieron al programa no contaban con el nivel B2 necesario.

-Hace diez años había dinero a espuertas, y los profesores de bilingüe tenían grandes ventajas: acudían cada cierto tiempo a la Consejería de Educación a recibir los cursillos pertinentes, durante varios días, en los que obviamente dejaban de acudir a clase, y por los cuales recibían sustanciosas dietas, matando así dos pájaros de un tiro. En los cursillos no se les enseñaba idioma,obvio, sino las estrategias metodológicas blablablá ...
También les pagaban un viaje en septiembre, a principios de curso con los alumnos, con sustanciosas dietas. Con la crisis y la consecuente pérdida de "negocio" ,,, muchos de los profesores abandonaron el programa.

-Ahora se exige el B2 de forma oficial. Algo se debería haber ganado, en principio. Pero si lees una programación de aula de una materia que se imparte en bilingüe, por ejemplo, en mi instituo, ciencias, ves que aparece como condición el impartir un tema del programa en ese idioma. Y cuando preguntas a los profesores cómo dan clase en francés, te dicen que hombre, no, no es que den la clase en francés, pero que los críos aprenden bastante vocabulario. Cuando rascas un poco y les preguntas algo, o les haces leer algo en francés,compruebas que no saben ni leerlo, y además se ríen. No se les exige ni siquiera leer medianamente bien en el idioma. 

-Todo el instituto está sometido a este programa. Quiero decir que las fechas/horas de evaluaciones, por ejemplo, se hacen en función del bilingüe. Los alumnos de 2º de ESO (13 años) adscritos al programa, viajan en diciembre a Francia 10 días, a estar con familias, durante los cuales los profesores tenemos prohibido avanzar materia con los alumnos que se quedan. Cuando vuelven del viaje ... faltan 2 días para las vacaciones de Navidad. Cuando vuelven en enero, han pasado un mes sin recibir una clase normal. En primavera, vienen los alumnos de Francia con los que han hecho el intercambio a estar aquí otros diez días, durante los cuales se hacen excursiones, cosas en el salón de actos, y las clases deben supeditarse a eso.

Podría seguir, porque este tema de los programas bilingües es un pozo sin fondo de sinvergüencería , choriceo, mangancia e hipocresía del cual se benefician muchos caraduras.


----------



## Señormerigueder (12 May 2014)

Este extraño logotipo, es una alegoría de todo lo expuesto por ustedes anteriormente. Fiel reflejo de lo que fue un país serio y en lo que nos hemos convertido...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 May 2014)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Este extraño logotipo, es una alegoría de todo lo expuesto por ustedes anteriormente. Fiel reflejo de lo que fue un país serio y en lo que nos hemos convertido...



Comparemos con este simbolo:







Y a ver cual acojona y da mas respeto.


----------



## Señormerigueder (12 May 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Comparemos con este simbolo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El primero causaría hilaridad si no fuera porque nos representa como país. Parece el estúpido garabato de un desequilibrado mental. Me pregunto qué orgullo, más bien pasmo, podemos sentir viendo ese montón de letras ridículas.

El águila bicéfala con la Cruz de Borgoña, no creo que acojonen más, simplemente expresan la seriedad y solemnidad que deben de tener los símbolos que representa a una nación vieja (en el sentido histórico) como la nuestra. Y puede ser tan democrático como cualquier otro.


----------



## Sinnombre (24 May 2014)

Antena 3 Televisión no fue eliminada en 1992 sino Antena 3 de Radio. El programa La Clave pertenece a la televisión y continuó su emisión hasta 1993. Así que deje de relacionar la eliminación de ese gran programa a la compra por parte de Prisa (empresa cercana al PSOE) con ese hecho. Hace historia como le sale de ahí abajo. Justo como los grandes libros de texto del franquismo, esos que llamaban santa cruzada de liberación nacional a la puta guerra civil. ¿Es por eso que considera a Cuéntame como parte de la basura de la televisión actual y del cambio? A lo mejor le molesta que la serie retrate la basura intelectual a la que eran sometidos muchos, a la censura en numerosos planos de la vida cultural española, a la prohibición de libros de intelectuales como Marx, Sartre o Freud, a que el pintor más reconocido del siglo XX muriera en Francia, a que Buñuel no pudiera estrenar en España "Viridiana", la única película española que ha ganado el premio en Cannes, a que se impartieran asignaturas como formación para el espíritu nacional y otras mierdas dignas de recordar y que, de hecho, usted olvida. Claro que viendo sus intervenciones se entiende su posición exclusivista. 

Siga con su santa cruzada del coño de la Bernarda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jun 2014)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Creo que muchos de vosotros cuando criticáis muy gratuitamente al profesorado no tenéis ni idea de que es intentar enseñar en una clase donde un grupito de tres individuos te pueden boicotear la clase con total impunidad



La diferencia es que hace 30 o 40 años el "boicoteador" de turno terminaba fuera del sistema en 8º de EGB.

Dependiendo del centro educativo también podía terminar en el pasillo, en un cuarto de estudio solitario o con una bofetada.

Yo era un buen estudiante, y terminé:

* Con una bofetada me la merecía).

* Cara a la pared de rodillas 1 hora (me lo merecía).​
He visto a compañeros recibir sonoras bofetadas y ser castigados a subir el sábado. Se lo merecían.

Estos mecanismos de "freno" a los boicotea-clases ya no existen en la enseñanza pública. Ese es el problema.


----------



## danilovix (15 Jun 2014)

No voy a postularme sobre que epoca fue mejor porque hay cubos de mierda para todos, pero ¿alguien se acuerda del libro gordo de Petete? entre capítulos nacional católicos más que cuestionables habia artículos del ADN y de Mendel al nivel de cualquier libro de instituto actual.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Jun 2014)

Otra cosa.

Inmmigrantes. 

¿creeis que un alumno de 12 de Nigeria va a encontrar en casa unos apoyos que le expliquen la primera guerra mundial, geografía , historia o lengua cuando en muchos casos son analfabetos en su propia lengua?

¿Creeis que una mora le va a explicar a su hijo o ayudarle a explicar las primera guerra mundial?

Esos chavales no tienen en casa absolutamente nada, ningún apoyo, por lo cual tneemos que derivar recursos a profesores de apoyo únicamente para estos niños, por lo cual para que no reproduzcan el analfabetismo de sus padres se detraen recursos al resto.

Con el rollito de la excelencia mal entendida, lo que se hace es que los niños de entornos familiares analfabetos alcancen un nivel mínimo, por lo cual al resto de alumnos ni se les motiva e incluso si hacen demasiadas preguntas se les detiene para que no se descuelguen los hijos de estos analfabetos inmigrantes.

¿Que ambiente cultural puede haber en casa de Nigerianos, argelinos, pakistaneses....? 

Todo eso se suma y es la puntilla a todo lo que se está comentando.


----------



## cobasy (15 Jun 2014)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Algunas de las cosas que se comentan en el primer post no tienen mucho sentido.
> 
> -El libro del 73 es de literatura y el del R78 es de Lengua y Literatura. El del 73 es un libro de consulta y el del R78 muestra páginas donde hay ejercicios; así que es normal que en el del 73 el texto sea más denso. En la cuarta foto del libro del R78 también aparece una página con texto denso a la izquierda.
> 
> ...



Lo primero, Buen Hilo. 
Aqui hay dos caras: La poblacion general y los que decidian.

Yo creo que la causa es que habia que incorporar a la "gente" y a los "politicos" al "nuevo" sistema. Y se buscaba premiar e incorporar indiscriminadamente a muchas corrientes politicas que habian quedado fuera los ultimos 35 años. 
Como?

Creando instituciones y miles de puestos nuevos para darles puestecillos a numerosos politiquillos (Muchos de la orbita PSOE, UGT, etc) Creando las Autonomias.

Motivar a parte de la poblacion a participar. Y de paso quedarse con su voto.
Como? 
Con piruletas, subsidios, regalos, derechos, etc...subidas de sueldos, hospitales, obras publicas...Que bonita era la democracia!!! 

De esa "compra" de votos estos lodos... decidieron como dice algun forero, "incorporar" a todo el mundo de la manera mas facil... bajando la media... . No solo en la educacion sino en mas ambitos. una especie de ilusion, algo parecido a la burbuja inmobiliaria... Todos pasaban a ser listos de repente, y si no llegaba la nota: Se bajaba.

Claro que a partir de ahi, se les ha ido la mano y lo han convertido en norma.

Esto ha sido una desgracia porque ha desmotivado y ha eliminado el premio y por lo tanto el esfuerzo.

y la inmigracion? Detras de la inmigracion masiva hay varias explicaciones, uno el de la compra de votos, el otro el de traer mano de obra mas barata. Supongo que tambien ha influido algo la piramide de poblacion.

Logicamente la sociedad se ha desesctructurado. Pero es lo que se buscaba.

La idea del post es muy buena, pero esos tiempos ya no volveran por lo tanto hay que buscar soluciones ahora y para lo que tenemos ahora:

Hipertrofia de politicos y de estructuras politicas sin control, Autonomias, Diputaciones, Empresas Publicas... etc Con mucha gente metiendo mano a la caja. Y utilizando las instituciones para captar adeptos para cada faccion politica y no para el interes general.

Reinstauracion de una cultura enfocada al esfuerzo y al merito. Con premios y castigos.

Pero lo mas facil para los politicos es seguir ofreciendo subvenciones con el dinero de los todos. (Se continua desmotivando el esfuerzo)

Y parar la inmigracion descontrolada.

Ah!... Era un buen libro! :rolleye:


----------



## sukumvir (15 Jun 2014)

Helmut dijo:


> Como experiencia personal, yo recuerdo, de mis tiempos, el lema "AQUÍ NO SÓLO SE ENSEÑA UN OFICIO, TAMBIÉN SE FORMA AL HOMBRE."
> 
> Estudié la rama de Delineación; delineante industrial.
> 
> ...



El problema es si la estructura disciplinaria/horaria de antanyo continua siendo aplicable al tipo de:

i.- material requerido actualmente para un aprendizaje de calidad.
ii.- procesos de seleccion tipo CFA para conseguir una acreditacion estandard en el futuro. 

Este anyo he tenido mil movidas con los profesores de matematicas de mi hija, 8 anyos sigue el curriculum anglosajon. Los profesores no estan preparados para ensenyar el material que ya se exige en los o/A levels de Matematicas aunque tienen la osadia de meter preguntas en los examenes sin haber ensenyado el metodo que quieren ver en la respuesta. Ya no basta recurrir al algebra/sistemas de ecuaciones para cierto tipo de problemas que son implanteables con ecuaciones. Ahora utilizan unos modelos/unidades originarios de Singapur... la cuestion... los profes en el sistema anglosajon no saben estos modelos...pero! la dinamica esta disponible en youtube... y los chabales tienen que buscarse la vida por academias o los padres ponerse las pilas...

La unica manera posible de que mi hija pueda tomar los O-levels y A-levels en matematicas es a traves de sesiones de youtube (Khanacademy) donde yo le administro el material... porque esa misma complejidad sera posteriormente trasladada a los examenes de certificacion CFA o lo que exista en el futuro

Las cosas se estan complicando de una manera brutal en la educacion privada. Olvidaros de una educacion humanistica/letras...eso hay que darselo en casa. en el colegio: idiomas (Chino) y matematicas/fisica/ciencias/computadoras.

Sea la publica o privada...se va a remolque de lo que precisaran en el mundo laboral... a mi me gustaria darle un home-schooling expezando a las 8 y mandarla al colegio despues de un almuerzo-comida a las 12:00 para que alli continue con actividades en grupo...pero la base teorica en casa con videos y metodos en el ordenador. Pero este tipo de flexibilidad o rutina no se ofrece!

La universidad deberia ser algo parecido. Cada uno se prepara el material en casa, y acude a seminarios/practicas/tutorias en grupo por las tardes/noches en base a sus necesidades (mayores o menores).

Las jornadas intensivas son una perdida de tiempo en las horas de mayor capacidad de absorcion!


----------



## Nica (15 Jun 2014)

urian1983 dijo:


> Es para llorar, en serio.
> 
> 
> Y esto en general es lo que da rabia, ver como los estafadores de la educación salen con pancartas como esta:
> ...



Querido, yo quizás estaba en esa manifestación, (por cierto, esa imagen es de Navarra, en resultados globales, la primera de España en el ranking PISA) y, por casualidad, el año pasado sin ir más lejos utilicé partes del "Senda" de 5º (para una clase de 6º, para decirlo todo). Quicir, no mezclemos churras con merinas.

En mi opinión, el bajón viene dado en gran medida por las diferencias socio-culturales de los padres de hoy en día. Por decirlo de algún modo, antes del 2000, o por ahí, la sociedad era más homogénea. El efecto de la inmigración ha sido notable. Tengamos en cuenta que hacia los años 1995 - 2000 en España había muy poquitos inmigrantes en comparación con los que hay ahora. Lo cual no significa nada per se, ya que en ningún sitio dice que alguien nacido en Bulgaria sea por definición, peor estudiante que un nativo. Pero es cierto que el nivel cultural de los padres tiene mucho que ver, y, ciertamente, los procedentes de algunos países tienen un enorme retraso (el año pasado, por ejemplo, tenía alumnos procedentes de América Latina que habían estado años sin escolarizar.)

Y desde luego, debería haber un consenso mayoritario en torno a la educación pública, al menos en las cuestiones generales.

Siempre es un placer debatir sobre educación sin dogmatismos.


----------



## 8191 (15 Jun 2014)

Hay muchos factores que explican la bajada de nivel, pero en mi opinión el principal factor es que se ha extendido en la sociedad un igualitarismo mal entendido, por el cual parece que todo el mundo tiene que tener carrera universitaria.Realmente si uno compara programas antinguos con los de los grados actuales se da cuente de la tremenda bajada de nivel que se ha producido en la universidad española, arrastrada por la bajada de nivel que se ha producido previamente en la secundaria.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Jul 2014)

8191 dijo:


> Hay muchos factores que explican la bajada de nivel, pero en mi opinión el principal factor es que se ha extendido en la sociedad un igualitarismo mal entendido, por el cual parece que todo el mundo tiene que tener carrera universitaria.Realmente si uno compara programas antinguos con los de los grados actuales se da cuente de la tremenda bajada de nivel que se ha producido en la universidad española, arrastrada por la bajada de nivel que se ha producido previamente en la secundaria.



Hay uno inquiertante del cual nadie quiere hablar.

DISGENESIA: Esto es, las personas más capaces es probable que hayan tenido menos hijos que las menos capaces.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (22 Jul 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La diferencia es que hace 30 o 40 años el "boicoteador" de turno terminaba fuera del sistema en 8º de EGB.
> 
> Dependiendo del centro educativo también podía terminar en el pasillo, en un cuarto de estudio solitario o con una bofetada.
> 
> ...



Imponer disciplina a base de ostias lo puede hacer cualquier becerro. Sin embargo, enseñar disciplina no lo hace cualquiera, ya que requiere inteligencia y conocimientos.
Si quieres enseñar disciplina y no imponer disciplina, la única opción es disminuir el numero de alumnos por aula (máximo 10 alumnos por aula) y formar a buenos educadores. Obviamente, esto requiere un aumento considerable del gasto publico.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (22 Jul 2014)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Imponer disciplina a base de ostias lo puede hacer cualquier becerro. Sin embargo, enseñar disciplina no lo hace cualquiera, ya que requiere inteligencia y conocimientos.
> Si quieres enseñar disciplina y no imponer disciplina, la única opción es disminuir el numero de alumnos por aula (máximo 10 alumnos por aula) y formar a buenos educadores. Obviamente, * esto requiere un aumento considerable del gasto publico*.



Putos paguiteros, son insaciables. :XX:


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Jul 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay uno inquiertante del cual nadie quiere hablar.
> 
> DISGENESIA: Esto es, las personas más capaces es probable que hayan tenido menos hijos que las menos capaces.



otro concepto mal entendido, ¿es que de padres "tontos" no puede salir uno listo?

el hilo muestra como se ha rebajado el nivel y se han relajado las costumbres morales, el valor del conocimiento y del esfuerzo se ha depreciado, el tema de la selección biológica de una característica que, sin duda alguna, no es 100% genética, es lo que menos importa, ya que, además, durante miles de años ha tenido más descendencia el que la ha tenido, sin más, por muchas razones en cada caso y teniendo mucho más impacto el factor cultural global (el geniecillo que descubre una nueva forma de cultivar, o una nueva de hacer las cosas no tuvo porqué tener más descendientes que el resto de personas de la comunidad a la que pertenecía y se favoreció de su descubrimiento o invento).

Si no se promueve la excelencia, nadie va a poder desarrollar esa excelencia.

Peor es que se ha promovido una disgenesia activa realmente preocupante: la vacunación excesiva, la mala alimentación, el exceso de pantallitas, etc provocarán una bajada o de inteligencia o de rendimiento, que para el caso es lo mismo.

Dada la variabilidad de la descendencia, siempre existirán "listos" y "tontos".

A no ser que la inteligencia lógico-matemática esté ligada a un único gen recesivo asociada a una comunidad de humanos muy reducida, lo cual es una hipótesis bastante absurda y evidentemente falsa.


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (24 Jul 2014)

urian1983 dijo:


> Los primeros responsables de dar clase de calidad son los mismos docentes, ninguno de ellos se revelo en contra de la situación por el hecho que les subieron los salarios. Precisamente hace unas décadas el profesor era una persona mal pagada comparada como esta pagada ahora, pero era una persona con vocación al saber y a la enseñanza. Un estomago agradecido hacía el sistema nunca se revela contra el mismo, es más, sus manifestaciones no son por indignación de una mala educación a los niños sino porque ellos se sienten traicionados por los suyos.
> 
> En otras palabras, la educación les importa un bledo.



Eso no es justo. Me consta que en Andalucía intentaron implantar en 2008 el llamado "Plan de Calidad" o algo así, por el que los equipos docentes de los institutos que se acogieran a él cobrarían sustanciosas primas si se comprometían a aumentar año por año el porcentaje de aprobados. Un poco más enrevesado, pero básicamente era eso. Hablo de profesores a los que se llevaba más de una década aumentando el sueldo por debajo de la inflación (un 2% cada año, concretamente) y que habían perdido ya bastante poder adquisitivo (aunque nada comparado con lo que ha venido luego).

Para acogerse al plan de calidad, este tenía que ser aprobado en claustro de profesores. La inmensa mayoría de los centros de secundaria votó en contra. A mí me parece que la educación sí que les importaba. Y ya vemos cómo ha agradecido la sociedad española su renuncia. Y es sólo un ejemplo, hay muchos más. Ahora bien, si te gusta lo que te venden los fabricantes de propaganda, que te aproveche.

El plan de calidad: de fracaso en fracaso hasta su suspensin | Andaluca | elmundo.es


----------



## SnakePlissken (25 Jul 2014)

Hola



etsai dijo:


> Más ejemplos:
> -Los programas de TV infantiles antes eran para mentes pensantes en evolución, ahora es para pequeños subnormales.



PLANETA IMAGINARIO - YouTube

vs

Bob esponja intro español - YouTube



schrodingerdog dijo:


> Espera espera, ¿estaís pretendiendo decir que un niño de la ESO tiene que ver espacios vectoriales euclideos? :XX:
> Me descojonaría de la risa sino fuera porque es para llorar. Con eso lo único que se consigue es matar de raiz las ganas de la mayor parte de los estudiantes...



Recuerdo que, las actividades extraescolares no eran siempre como refuerzo, ademas como adelanto. Eso que indica usted yo lo estaba viendo en 7º de EGB (en extraescolares) porque YO queria y porque a MI me interesaba.

Afortunadamente, lo que matan las ganas no son las materias en si, sino como se imparten y recuerdo con CARIÑO las formas usadas por mi profesor de ciencias. Ahora no veo ni formas ni materias.

Cuando vi los temarios de mis sobrinos de pequeños casi lloro.... recuerdo que en 4º nos enseñaron que habian mas bases numericas que la decimal ... cuando le pregunte a mi sobrino el respondio "ojctal? ezo que eh lo que eh? binarius? no me suena, ande juegga?"

Un Saludo.

PS: Thanks for el hilo AYN


----------



## El mago de Oz (14 Ago 2014)

Quiero que estos libros se vuelvan a poner en circulación en la ESO.

Ya mismo!


----------



## FuturoCibernetico (15 Ago 2014)

Hola, pues la verdad que el tema me ha animado a contaros mi caso, sobre el desastre que es hoy en día la educación española realmente.

AVISO! WARNING, CAUTION, post largo con detalles personales. Si lo leéis no os quejéis de que os he hecho perder el tiempo, pero lo considero relevante para exponer el tema, con un caso personal y actual.


Pues veréis, yo soy técnicamente lo que se dice por CI de altas capacidades, o al menos considerablemente cerca (129, no sé qué se entiende hoy en día, dudo también sobre si esta medida sirve para algo hoy, aunque está claro que por ejemplo hay grandes diferencias de CI entre los países históricamente blancos y más ricos del mundo, y los pobres "desfavorecidos" y explotados del tercer mundo... en cualquier caso yo considero que una persona es superdotada o algo excepcional con unos 140 digamos, o el que sea el equivalente a entorno al percentil 0.5 de la población...) Bueno, el caso, que no soy Mark Zuckerberg, pero estaba muy por encima de la media de instituto...

Pues bien, con el tiempo he llegado a darme cuenta de todas estas cosas, relacionadas como decís con la falta absoluta de calidad de la educación y con el bajísimo nivel culpa del rechazo a la excelencia y de no admitir las cosas como son (Oiga, si un niño es más inteligente que otro lo es, a lo mejor ese otro es más guapo, tiene un pene más grande, tiene unos padres más ricos, tiene la habilidad de sacar siempre lo que quiere de los demás, en fin, mil condicionantes que pueden hacer que sea más feliz o tenga más éxito en la vida, no entiendo por qué ese pavor a que alguien sea mejor que otro alguien en algo, cuando la vida se encarga de que todos tengamos circunstancias y escenarios que nos distinguen y nos separan...)

Bueno, pues...

1. NO TENGO NI PUTA IDEA DE NADA. Todos esos nombres que AYN ha puesto, me suenan LO MÁS MÍNIMO. Para que os hagáis una idea de lo grave que es esto, poniéndolo en mi situación, yo era el más listo y brillante de clase, cualquier contenido que se diese en clase me lo sabía, tengo una memoria muy buena y absorbo fácil información histórica, datos, fechas, nombres... En fin. Siempre que algún profesor preguntaba por algo raro, yo lo solía saber, pero lo grave no es eso, porque con el tiempo me he dado cuenta de que no era información rara en absoluto. Por Dios. ¡Un día recuerdo que me miraron como si fuese un extraterrestre por saber que a Carlomagno lo coronaron en el año 800! Ya cuando en 2º de Bachillerato comparé a Max con Bakunin, aquello fue como si fuese una especie de terrorista, porque ninguno había oído hablar de Bakunin lo más mínimo... Bueno, digo Bakunin porque en aquella época yo tenía una etapa anarquista-cenetista (si llego a haber hecho la otra comparación que se me ocurrió, Nietzsche con Zerzan y el primitivismo, igual me hubieran tomado como un terrorista de verdad creo, incluso los profesores, que dudo que lo conociera a este último ni la de filosofía...), etapa que ya he superado, pero el caso es que, JAMÁS, JAMÁS he oído hablar de Stuart Mill, Fisher, Friedman por ejemplo... Admito que no sé ni escribir sus nombres con seguridad si no los consulto. No sé absolutamente nada del Imperio Romano. De los griegos. Creo que en la escuela jamás oí hablar de Alejandro Magno, mi personaje histórico favorito. La gran mayoría de lo que sé de Historia lo aprendí jugando a videojuegos de estrategia, buscando por mi cuenta o viendo películas.
En fin, puedo seguir un poco relatando mis carencias, pero os voy a decir que es lo realmente grave...
2. ¡ME CREO QUE TENGO IDEA DE ALGO! Sí, pues así es. El nivel es tan tan bajo, el elogio excesivo y sorpresa ante cualquiera que esté un poco por encima del nivel medio / alto son tan GRANDES, que cualquiera que ya digo que como yo en esa época supiese que Carlomagno fue coronado en el año 800, era considerado un GENIO, alguien super CULTO, un filósofo como me decían a mi, ¡UN ERUDITO! Esto es tan ridículo como lo que dice AYN de que nos llamen la generación mejor preparada de la historia. :XX::XX: Un chiste que mis amigos universitarios supongo que se creen.
En Física en 2º de Bachillerato no sabíamos derivar. No sabíamos apenas integrar. NUNCA he dado estadística en el instituto en serio. ¡Y nos hicieron pensar que sabíamos! Mi profesora de Física decía que tenía mis exámenes enmarcados y guardados porque eran brillantes. La Virgen. ¿Cuántos años habrá estado esa mujer sin tener una clase con un nivel normal? ¿Estándar bajo o de 4 antiguo? Porque era una mujer mayor. Pues el hecho es que yo hoy en día no sé posiblemente resolver ya un problema de planos inclinados como me lo compliques un poco, o uno de las leyes de Newton. Yo, que cuando terminé segundo de bachillerato quedé tan fascinado por una mención anecdótica a la teoría de cuerdas en mi libro de texto que me pasaba horas y horas viendo documentales, tengo menos nivel en nada que probablemente cualquier surcoreano de doce años. ¿Y dicen que hacemos las carreras y exportamos físicos, matemáticos, ingenieros, informáticos? En definitiva, ¿gente de verdadero provecho para la sociedad? Pues no sé dónde están esas universidades, vaya...

3. Desde luego, NO TENGO NINGÚN HÁBITO DE ESTUDIO. Podéis decirme fanfarrón o fantasma, no pretendo serlo porque mi situación personal es muy triste, pero el hecho es que JAMÁS he estudiado en serio, y no os hablo de estudiar para aprobar, os hablo de estudiar para sacar mínimo un 9.5 porque era una sorpresa que sacase cualquier nota inferior... Mi media de estudio podía ser de unas dos o tres horas el día antes del examen. Sobresaliente fácil. Un hábito tan viciado, tan consumado, tan repetido durante tantos años con tantos profesores distintos, en tantas asignaturas, que jamás pude cambiarlo. Jamás necesité hacerlo, Selectividad me la saqué de 13/14 de los de ahora con la p... de la p... con perdón. Y no me enorgullezco de esto, porque la carencia de hábito de estudio y de esfuerzo, es MUY GRAVE. Ahora sé, que los seres humanos tenemos el DERECHO Y EL DEBER de dar el máximo de nosotros. Si yo no tenía que hacer ningún esfuerzo para sacar un examen de 10, era un problema muy grave de los profesores, o debería verse como tal, porque ya digo un CI de 129 tampoco es un nivel de genio. Debería haber tenido exámenes mucho más difíciles, o haber probado a adelantar un curso para que de verdad tuviese un reto intelectual. No solo por saber más, sino porque a la mente como el cuerpo hay que enseñarlos a sufrir y a esforzarse, sino jamás pueden hacerlo. Pero en fin, el pasado pasado está...

Bueno, pues el caso, tras estos ejemplos de los tres problemas principales que os he puesto: El nivel muy bajo y la exaltación exacerbada del alumno y una sorpresa coaccionadora ante cualquier cosa que se salga del temario, así como por supuesto una falta absoluta de hábito de estudio y de culto al esfuerzo, es que ahora viene la parte personal, la importante, y la que supongo que muchos estáis ya intuyendo... ¿Cómo acabará esta historia?

Sí, efectivamente, como los más mayores y con más experiencia habréis imaginado. Acaba en un rotundo FRACASO académico. ¿Cómo? Si supuestamente era inteligente, ¿no? Me decían, el más listo de mi clase, un erudito, un genio :::: Bueno, el asunto tiene mucha miga, es muy personal, hay muchos otros factores, pero básicamente, estrellamiento total en la Universidad. Una mezcla absoluta de falta de conocimientos, falta de estudio y de hábito, creer que era mucho más inteligente de lo que realmente soy, o que estaba mucho más preparado, pues lógicamente, fracaso rotundo en la Universidad. Al final gente que estaba en su día mucho menos preparada que yo, que tienen una capacidad intelectual mucho más baja, acaban sus carreras, podrán sacarse unas oposiciones (porque de irse al extranjero a países serios a tener carreras profesionales o académicas importantes con el nivel español que se olviden), tendrán un sueldo bueno para el nivel del país, y yo un número más del fracaso escolar. Cuando a mi me parece que si es grave que fracase académicamente una persona con pocas capacidades, que fracase alguien con muchas, es un atentado social. Yo no creo que sea mejor por ser más inteligente o más capaz, de hecho la vida me ha demostrado que lo que tengo es más papeletas de fracasar porque el sistema está adaptado para que los mediocres se conformen con su mediocridad, la desarrollen, y nunca salgan de ella... Yo simplemente suscribo la eugenesia, y creo que el deber legítimo, único y sagrado de una sociedad es querer siempre ser mejores, saber más, llegar más lejos, ser más ricos... 

Y creo firmemente que nuestro sistema educativo no está promoviendo eso. Ellos lo saben, lo defienden, y lo que es peor, nos lo creemos. La educación no está para hacer a los niños más felices, o más integrados en el sistema político imperante. Está para darles las herramientas intelectuales adquiridas por generaciones posteriores, y asegurarse de que las adquieren, así como los vehículos necesarios para poder mejorar ese arsenal intelectual, que es lo que hace a nuestra especie. Que los niños de hoy en día aprendan menos que los de hace cuarenta años creo que es un atentado a la evolución y a nuestro papel como especie. ¡Lo sería que aprendiese lo mismo incluso, fijaos lo que os digo! Que aprendan menos ya es de suicidio colectivo. Si hace cuarenta años se aprendían derivadas con 15 años por poner una edad aproximada, ¡Hoy se deberían aprender con 13! ¿Qué clase de sistema educativo o progeso estamos teniendo si no? ¿No avanzan la ciencia y la tecnología? ¿Por qué no avanzan los conocimientos de las personas? Lo dicho, un sistema educativo fracasando. Los genios y gente capaz del sistema educativo americano inventan Facebook, y 1500 millones de personas los siguen después. Los genios o gente capaz de nuestro sistema educativo acaban desintegrados de la sociedad, inadaptados, o en el mejor de los casos, usando el Facebook que los genios americanos o de otros países han inventado, poniéndose al nivel del 20% más mediocre de la población a nivel de genética para poder sobrevivir. 

El resultado personal mejor me lo ahorro, dramático también, tengo tan poca confianza en mí mismo que me cuesta hasta publicar esto, porque sé que mi nivel, ni siquiera el nivel de expresión, es el que tenía en mis años "buenos", y desde luego una sombra del que un sistema educativo bueno me hubiese proporcionado... Hoy en día además he llegado a la conclusión de que lo único que te puede sacar de la sociedad el dinero, y que el verdadero anarquista o antisistema es el que partiendo de una posición asignada en la pobreza a él y a su familia, llega a salir de ella ("el banquero anarquista"...), pero me da mucha pena haber perdido tantos años de mi vida en una escuela tan deprimente y el sufrimiento personal que no os podéis imaginar...

Pero está claro, ¡DE QUÉ NOS SORPRENDEMOS! Si predicamos en el desierto y son verdades que muy pocos vemos y que tardaran años y años en empezar a aparecer en el grueso de la sociedad, esto es como lo de las mentiras que son el antirracismo y la multiculturalidad, o el feminazismo, o el colectivismo económico, o el neoliberalismo... Miles y miles de ellas, tantas que una mente avezada pero débil puede enloquecer ante la farsa que es la sociedad actual.

Un saludo, espero que aporte algo al tema, este foro es muy heterogéneo la verdad y hay de todo, hay cosas que las leo y digo, ¿¿¿Pero esto qué co... es??? Y hay gente que se esté de acuerdo o no con sus teorías u opiniones hace aportes irrepetibles y difícil de encontrar en otros sitios, como el Señor AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Baikal (15 Ago 2014)

Realidad pura y dura y añoranza del pasado.

Varias aportaciones:

- La inteligencia es genética. Se ha demostrado con niños adoptados.

- En un libro de FP, actual, de la editorial Altamar, las autoras han puesto mal la fórmula de la densidad. El libro habrá pasado por editores, compañeros, alumnos y profesores y ahí está.

- Lo de "igualar por lo bajo" no gusta al personal docente que se diga, pero cuando se leyeron la LOGSE es así como todos ellos la describieron.

- Mi madre fue maestra, de las que daba clase en una cocherona en un pueblo perdido a niños de diferentes edades. Educados y con ganas de aprender. Luego pasó a un colegio de educación especial para niños con síndrome de Down, autistas, etc. Y después al instituto donde daba clases a los niños que los profesores consideraban más lentos: niños con síndrome de Down y a inmigrantes: los chinos los más listos. Los últimos años supusieron para ella un esfuerzo mayor que en toda su carrera, mucha paciencia con adolescentes conflictivos. Hoy la saludan por la calle: " que razón tenía cuando decía que estudiara..." Todos sus alumnos la aprecian.

Hay maestros y maestros. Quienes se preocupaban por sus alumnos y estos los respetaban, van desapareciendo. Ahora vienen otros "más modernos" que según mi madre, no tienen ni pajolera idea y vienen con muchos pájaros en la cabeza, con proyectos psicológicos y pamplinas. Luego se encuentran con que hay niños que ni saben leer ni escribir, y claro, la realidad les golpea.

- Mi primo el pequeño, el mimado, un niñatín. No sabía que hacer, acabó en magisterio. Ahora da clases. Para salir corriendo.

Si, claro que ha bajado el nivel en todo. En los que enseñan, en los libros, en los alumnos y en los padres. 
La generación anterior a la mía era mejor, y la anterior a la anterior, más y no había tantos recursos como ahora, que el que no aprende es porque no quiere. Con Internet se puede: idiomas, biología, matemáticas, estadística... Todo.

Pero tampoco se puede generalizar porque sí hay jóvenes con espabilo, con idiomas y con constancia. Claro, que me contáis lo del universitario y su madre, y apaga y vámonos...


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Ago 2014)

> - La inteligencia es genética. Se ha demostrado con niños adoptados.



otro que no sabe hilar más de dos variables a la vez, y encima solo correlacionarlas.

100% genético, ya.


----------



## Glasterthum (15 Ago 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> otro que no sabe hilar más de dos variables a la vez, y encima solo correlacionarlas.
> 
> 100% genético, ya.



Los estudios con gemelos sólo permitían decir que a similaridad de ambientes, la inteligencia tiene un componente genética de tanto (no recuerdo cuánto era pero evidentemente mucho menor al 100%). Y no permite comparar entre poblaciones distintas en las que el entorno es distinto. 

Pero es que ahora hasta eso puede ponerse en duda. Hay otro tema y es que la parte genética de la inteligencia, aislada completamente es difícil por no decir imposible de encontrar, ya que suele interactuar con el ambiente de tal modo que por regla general hará que una alta inteligencia propicie un ambiente más potenciador de la inteligencia, y al revés. Es decir, la inteligencia no es el resultado de genes más ambiente, ya que el ambiente depende a su vez de la propia inteligencia que depende a su vez de los genes y del ambiente.

Por ejemplo: si un niño en una clase de gente con C.I. 100, tiene C.I. 110, probablemente le exijan más en casa y en clase, se vea motivado, y le pongan ciertas actividades por las que desarrolle un C.I. mucho mayor. Y al revés también, claro. 

O por ejemplo, alguien inteligente por regla general tenderá a ciertas actividades, como ir a la biblioteca, o rodearse de ciertos amigos, que también servirá para potenciar la inteligencia, de forma tal que su ambiente será bueno.

Evidentemente esto simplificando para que se vea con imágenes claras, la realidad es más compleja y entran en juego las emociones.

El punto actual de los científicos que se dedican a esto, es que hay que tratar de potenciar la inteligencia de la gente, en lugar de dedicarse a clasificarla, y para colmo a tratar de promocionar a unos y hundir a otros, lo cual no trae ningún beneficio.


----------



## Baikal (15 Ago 2014)

El 100% lo ponen ustedes, yo he dicho que es genética.

Es rasgo cuantitativo, como la altura o el peso.
Depende de varios genes. Los genes pueden o no expresarse. Por eso hay niños listos de padres no tanto.

Lo que hace el ambiente enriquecido y eso se ha demostrado con ratas, es suplir las carencias genéticas de las ratas "torpes". El ambiente empobrecido minimiza la ventaja genética para el aprendizaje de laberintos de las ratas "listas". 

La inteligencia es genética y sí, su carencia se puede suplir. Parece que os da escalofríos saber que en una misma clase pueda haber niños más inteligentes que otro por pura genética, habláis de "hundir" a otros como si el mero hecho de decir que hay personas más inteligentes que otras ya fuera elitista y discriminatorio.

¿Potencia y cuida nuestro sistema educativo a los niños superdotados? NO.
¿Protege y cuida nuestro sistema educativo a los más torpes? SI, con ambiente enriquecido, oportunidades, atención personalizada, etc. Y me parece perfecto porque como demostraron los científicos un ambiente enriquecido suple las carencias.
Pero el sistema no prevé reforzar a los más inteligentes, quizás por eso se empeñan en decir que no es genético y que depende del ambiente. 
Venga, que sí, que somos todos iguales y que con las mismas oportunidades todos seremos igual de inteligentes.

"_El punto actual de los científicos que se dedican a esto, es que hay que tratar de potenciar la inteligencia de la gente, en lugar de dedicarse a clasificarla, y para colmo a tratar de promocionar a unos y hundir a otros, lo cual no trae ningún beneficio."_

Sí que se clasifica la inteligencia: espacial, lingüística, musical, lógica... Y la última moda, la emocional.
Quizás lo que has escuchado y a lo que te refieres es a la organización modular del cerebro.
No se hunde a nadie por decir que un rasgo es genético.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Ago 2014)

Lo inadecuado es catalogar la inteligencia como estática y determinada en base a que tiene un factor genético, cuando muchos factores ambientales influyen en la expresión de la inteligencia, de esos genes, cómo dices, que de todas formas eso habrá que verlo, lo que se ha encontrado la ciencia es que no existe el simplismo genético de característica fenotípica = gen, y si ya depende de varios genes y no se sabe de qué manera, apaga y vámonos, aparte de más problemas en cuanto al desconocimiento de qué es el genoma y cómo funciona exactamente, por lo que apelar a es genético es prácticamente una expresión tan vacía de utilidad como apelar a un Dios, o decir "porque sí".

Cuando algunas personas dicen que una persona es poco inteligente por su herencia genética, en realidad quieren decir que no va a poder aprender determinadas tareas o acceder a determinadas áreas del conocimiento humano, siendo que esto solo se puede afirmar mediante un cálculo de probabilidades hoy por hoy súmamente subjetivo, por lo anterior señalado.

Y siendo que existen pruebas de que la inteligencia es súmamente versátil y dinámica, o lo puede ser. Y la clave está, para la mayoría, en los primeros años de vida, e incluso en los primeros meses de gestación.

Yo creo que algunas personas salen desbloqueadas por la sinergia de causas que sea, pero que para muchos de los que no, unas condiciones favorables les situarían al mismo nivel que esos afortunados.


----------



## Glasterthum (16 Ago 2014)

Baikal dijo:


> El 100% lo ponen ustedes, yo he dicho que es genética.
> 
> Es rasgo cuantitativo, como la altura o el peso.
> Depende de varios genes. Los genes pueden o no expresarse. Por eso hay niños listos de padres no tanto.



Depende de la interacción genes+ambiente, y a su vez esto interactúa con el ambiente, como he explicado.



Baikal dijo:


> "_El punto actual de los científicos que se dedican a esto, es que hay que tratar de potenciar la inteligencia de la gente, en lugar de dedicarse a clasificarla, y para colmo a tratar de promocionar a unos y hundir a otros, lo cual no trae ningún beneficio."_
> 
> Sí que se clasifica la inteligencia: espacial, lingüística, musical, lógica... Y la última moda, la emocional.
> Quizás lo que has escuchado y a lo que te refieres es a la organización modular del cerebro.
> No se hunde a nadie por decir que un rasgo es genético.



No me has entendido, con clasificar me he referido a la gente, no a la inteligencia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2014)

> Cuando algunas personas dicen que una persona es poco inteligente por su herencia genética, en realidad quieren decir que no va a poder aprender determinadas tareas o acceder a determinadas áreas del conocimiento humano, siendo que esto solo se puede afirmar mediante un cálculo de probabilidades hoy por hoy súmamente subjetivo, por lo anterior señalado.



No señor.

Un C.I. bien calculado a los 8-12 años PREDICE con enorme exactitud cuál será el desarrollo máximo en los estudios de grupos de niños.


----------



## martos (24 Oct 2014)

muchos me mataréis, pero lo digo: la vida es para disfrutar, no para amargarse delante de un libro.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No señor.
> 
> Un C.I. bien calculado a los 8-12 años PREDICE con enorme exactitud cuál será el desarrollo máximo en los estudios de grupos de niños.



en este caso las fuentes son necesarias. 

Porque todos conocemos personas muy inteligentes que no han estudiado. Y viceversa, tarugos que solo saben aprobar exámenes.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 01:32 ----------

Esa observación de bien realizado puede implicar mucho, quizás demasiado.


----------



## atracurio (24 Oct 2014)

martos dijo:


> muchos me mataréis, pero lo digo: la vida es para disfrutar, no para amargarse delante de un libro.



Sí. Y si es a costa de los demás, mejor todavía. Que se lo digan a los de las tarjetas, al preparao, o a cualquier concejalisto de hay-untamiento.


----------



## autsaider (24 Oct 2014)

Muy buen hilo.


----------



## 365 (24 Oct 2014)

Gran hilo. Se me habia pasado.
Sin palabras me he quedado a la par que me ha refrescado la memoria.

Despreciable R/78, despreciables sus sicarios. 
Los profesores hoy no enseñan. Hacen politica.

*Solicito chincheta.* 

Que se vea bien visto en lo que han convertido la Educación estos personajes politicos que tenemos y sus necesarios colaboradores funcionariales.


----------



## jls_f1 (24 Oct 2014)

No sigais algunos con el cuento de que en las.universidades privadas regalan los aprobados porque no es cierto, sí fuera así ninguna empresa contrataria a un titulado allí y sin embargo los cogen mucho antes, motivo por el cual la gente paga por ir a una privada.

Lo que pasa es que en las universidades privadas a los profesores se les controla y exige, cosa que en las públicas no pasa porque:

1-Los profesores eligen al rector, directores y jefes de departamento, y eligen al que menos les toque las narices.

2- Un profesor pésimo puede estar ahí fijo y no se le puede echar. Sí enseña de culo es su "libertad de catedra". Incluso aunque no haya que dar aprobados porque sí, lo cierto es que un profesor cuyos alumnos suspenden es un profesor que no sabe enseñar, aunque muchos llevan a gala suspender al 95%.

Por otra parte las universidades privadas tienen más en cuenta lo que necesita el mercado laboral y la sociedad y se adaptan con rapidez. En las públicas los catedráticos en su mayoria siguen sin actualizarse desde hace 40 años.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (24 Oct 2014)

Tenía pensado escribir un post sobre inteligencia emocional, pero me imagino que todo lo que diga será calificado de marxismo cultural. Que por cierto, no tengo ni puta idea que es lo que significa el marxismo cultural.


----------



## Scire (24 Oct 2014)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Tenía pensado escribir un post sobre inteligencia emocional, pero me imagino que todo lo que diga será calificado de marxismo cultural. Que por cierto, no tengo ni puta idea que es lo que significa el marxismo cultural.



Léete el programa endófobo, multicultural, transgénero, feminazi, paternalista, etc. de Podemos y más o menos sabrás lo que es.

Si quieres una definición más clara:
Una corriente de pensamiento que quiere liberar a la especie humana de todas las estructuras tradicionales opresoras: familia nuclear, género, patria, religión, raza, etc.

Si necesitas una imagen, ponte la Cuatro, donde a menudo aparece Monedero, en la cubierta de cuyo portátil tiene pegada una imagen, si no recuerdo mal, de Gramsci, un de los adalides del marxismo cultural.


----------



## atracurio (24 Oct 2014)

jls_f1 dijo:


> No sigais algunos con el cuento de que en las.universidades privadas regalan los aprobados porque no es cierto, sí fuera así ninguna empresa contrataria a un titulado allí y sin embargo los cogen mucho antes, motivo por el cual la gente paga por ir a una privada.










En España, a la privada va:

1. Gente que ya tiene el trabajo apalabrado de antemano (e.g. hijos de, sobrinos de) donde el título es una mera formalidad. Gente que aún pudiendo ser unos auténticos zoquetes, tienen el título asegurado (sobre mediante) sin siquiera asistir a las clases.

2. Trepas que van a intentar codearse con los anteriores. A "hacer contactos y esas cosas".

3. Gente que no obtuvo suficiente nota para cursar la misma carrera en la pública.


----------



## Brigit (24 Oct 2014)

jls_f1 dijo:


> *No sigais algunos con el cuento de que en las.universidades privadas regalan los aprobados porque no es cierto*, sí fuera así ninguna empresa contrataria a un titulado allí y sin embargo los cogen mucho antes, motivo por el cual la gente paga por ir a una privada.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que en las universidades privadas a los profesores se les controla y exige, cosa que en las públicas no pasa porque:
> 
> ...



Toda la razón. En realidad los cobran bien cobrados.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 15:51 ----------




atracurio dijo:


> En España, a la privada va:
> 
> 1. Gente que ya tiene el trabajo apalabrado de antemano (e.g. hijos de, sobrinos de) donde el título es una mera formalidad. Gente que aún pudiendo ser unos auténticos zoquetes, tienen el título asegurado (sobre mediante) sin siquiera asistir a las clases.
> 
> ...



Muy importante el punto 2.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (24 Oct 2014)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Tenía pensado escribir un post sobre inteligencia emocional, pero me imagino que todo lo que diga será calificado de marxismo cultural. Que por cierto, no tengo ni puta idea que es lo que significa el marxismo cultural.



Con gusto lo leeré si lo públicas. Adelante, que no te asusten las críticas


----------



## piroxeno (24 Oct 2014)

Claro, claro.

La educación con Franco era maravillosa y dio generaciones enteras de gente formada. 

Gente que no pisó la universidad pero está tan formada que ahora se dedican a votar al PP y al PSOE en masa:







Y el gráfico es de antes que apareciera Podemos:


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Oct 2014)

En la casa del pueblo hay un libro de matemáticas de mi padre cuando era estudiante, me llamó la atención nada mas verlo el nivel, muy superior a lo que se ve hoy en día.
Ya dije hace tiempo en el foro que había estado mirando libros viejos en casa de mis abuelos (hay incluso unos cuantos del S.XIX , uno con remedios caseros bastante curiosos) , incluso de cuando ellos eran niños, y me llamó la atención lo compacto pero bien explicado que estaba todo en comparación con lo que ves hoy. Lo primero que pensé era que los niños dejaban pronto el colegio para trabajar, pero lo poco que estaban había que optimizarlo al máximo.


----------



## jls_f1 (25 Oct 2014)

piroxeno dijo:


> Claro, claro.
> 
> La educación con Franco era maravillosa y dio generaciones enteras de gente formada.
> 
> ...



Haber ido a la universidad a ser licenciado en políticas o cualquier carrera de las que se entraba con un 5 NO es ser alguien formado.

Alguien formado es un médico, un arquitecto, un ingeniero, un biólogo, un químico, todos ellos con buenas notas no con 5 pelaos, un buen abogado, un buen economista, etc, o incluso alguien con un doctorado en algo de letras.

Que claro, ahora viene cualquier perroflauta con su titulito de licenciado en sociologia y se cree que es alguien respetable, y no.


----------



## jls_f1 (25 Oct 2014)

atracurio dijo:


> En España, a la privada va:
> 
> 1. Gente que ya tiene el trabajo apalabrado de antemano (e.g. hijos de, sobrinos de) donde el título es una mera formalidad. Gente que aún pudiendo ser unos auténticos zoquetes, tienen el título asegurado (sobre mediante) sin siquiera asistir a las clases.
> 
> ...



A la privada van muchos que se piden un prestamo porque quieren ir y que luego tienen que pagarlo, los cuales pueden llegar a los 50000 euros, que si consiguen la beca mec que en las privadas te cubre el importe equivalente a los precios de las públicas, baja un 20-25% el coste. Y también van algunos cerebritos que tienen notazas en el bachillerato y la selectividad y la universidad privada les da plaza gratis becada porque les interesa tenerle ahí por el prestigio que les da.

Por mucho enchufe que tengas o mucho hijo de quién seas, ninguna empresa te va a poner por ejemplo a dirigirle las finanzas sí eres un inútil que la va a llevar a la quiebra ni te va a pagar un sueldazo que no van a rentabilizar. Es más ni siquiera fichan así a los politicos, los fichan porque tienen contactos en sus partidos y en el gobierno y se benefician de ello. Donde sí se contratan zotes sin utilidad es en la administración, porque quién los coloca no arriesga su dinero, así de fácil.

Y claro está, tambien va a la privada el que tiene mucho dinero y prefiere ir ahí y no a la pública, y sí lo prefiere es por algo. 

Y normalmente suelen encontrar mejor trabajo, por un motivo: las privadas tienen a la empresa dentro y forman a sus alumnos orientandoles en la practica de lo que van a necesitar, cosa que no hace la pública, que o está llena de piojosos que ladran contra la empresa e impide su presencia, o tienen catedraticos de esos que no se actualizan en 40 años ni siquiera con el plan Bolonia.


----------



## atracurio (25 Oct 2014)

jls_f1 dijo:


> Por mucho enchufe que tengas o mucho hijo de quién seas, ninguna empresa te va a poner por ejemplo a dirigirle las finanzas sí eres un inútil que la va a llevar a la quiebra ni te va a pagar un sueldazo que no van a rentabilizar.



Claro, claro. A menos que esos sueldazos corran a cargo de los paganinis de siempre. 

Bancos, cajitas, constructoras, telecos, energía, farmacéuticas... 

¡Qué sería de España sin esos cientos de licenciados brillantes de apellido compuesto que salen de sus universidades privadas! 

Estudiar y sacar nota para entrar en la pública es de pobres. 

¡Quien no le ha dado nunca un sobre al profesor en la revisión de un examen! ¡Ni que fuera delito!


----------



## glacierre (25 Oct 2014)

Como decia alguien a principio del hilo, estamos en democracia y es lo que pide la gente.

Por otra parte tambien, hay que tener en cuenta mas cosas que el contenido de los libros, dos factores creo que son importantes, el publico objetivo y la efectividad.

- El publico objetivo de un libro de texto del 73 para niños de 12 años es una fraccion de la poblacion. La tasa de escolaridad en 1970 era del 85% para menores de 14, que no parece muy baja, pero la de mayores de 14 era del *24%*. Acabar la EGB y no estudiar mas era lo normal. Ese libro de texto no estaba pensado para la media, estaba pensado para lo mejorcito. Y la efectivad, importaba que ese 60% aprendiera mucho, o daba igual que estuviera completamente perdido? Total, en dos años abandonaban la educacion.

- El publico objetivo de un libro de texto de hoy para niños de 12 años es el 100%. Incluidos los mas recalcitrantes zopencos que 40 años antes estarian segando. Y como hay que seguir hasta como poco los 16, ademas de que la abrumadora mayoria sigue con bachillerato/carrera, hay que intentar no dejar al zopenco por el camino porque el sistema se agarra una indigestion de zopencos inabordable.

Yo he visto los libros de mis padres, y si, la historia y geografia de la epoca haria temblar las piernas al mas pintado. La pregunta es, de cuanto se acuerdan? Sirvio para algo?


----------



## angongo (25 Oct 2014)

Si a los estudiantes universitarios actuales se les hiciese un simple examen de ingreso
de bachillerato de los años 50, mas de la mitad suspenderían.- En un dictado de media docena de renglones, tres faltas de ortografía incluídos acentos, eliminaban.-
Saludos.-


----------



## Rescatador (25 Oct 2014)

jls_f1 dijo:


> Haber ido a la universidad a ser licenciado en políticas o cualquier carrera de las que se entraba con un 5 NO es ser alguien formado.
> 
> Alguien formado es un médico, un arquitecto, un ingeniero, un biólogo, un químico, todos ellos con buenas notas no con 5 pelaos, un buen abogado, un buen economista, etc, o incluso alguien con un doctorado en algo de letras.
> 
> Que claro, ahora viene cualquier perroflauta con su titulito de licenciado en sociologia y se cree que es alguien respetable, y no.



Mira quienes están en los partidos, los viejos y los nuevos, y léete de nuevo lo que has puesto. Esos son los que nos gobiernan/nos gobernarán. Para echarse a llorar.


----------



## trichetin (25 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La diferencia es que hace 30 o 40 años el "boicoteador" de turno terminaba fuera del sistema en 8º de EGB.
> 
> Dependiendo del centro educativo también podía terminar en el pasillo, en un cuarto de estudio solitario o con una bofetada.
> 
> ...



Mi padre me cuenta como recibir una bofetada por parte del profesor en el colegio significaba recibir dos: si el profesor lo había hecho, es que había un buen motivo y mi abuelo le daba otra, para que le quedase clara la lección.

En 2010 estaba en paro y acudí aun instituto a un ciclo de FP. En el aula contigua no era raro no ya gritos durante una hora completa, sino el golpe de sillas arrojadas rebotando contra la pared divisoria. Nuestro profesor, con una sonrisa para no llorar nos dijo: "Si les tratamos de parar, y para que alguien deje de tirar sillas a una pared hay que por lo menos agarrarlo, nos denuncian por brutalidad, y el padre viene a pegarnos y denunciarnos".

P.D.: Gracias por el hilo, AYNRandiano.


----------



## jls_f1 (26 Oct 2014)

atracurio dijo:


> Claro, claro. A menos que esos sueldazos corran a cargo de los paganinis de siempre.
> 
> Bancos, cajitas, constructoras, telecos, energía, farmacéuticas...
> 
> ...



Es exactamente lo que he dicho: los enchufados que no valen para nada solo estan en el sector publico, politicos que los fichan como asesores de nada y cosas asi. 

Si una compañia electrica o una farmaceutica enchufa a un politico, no es por hacerle un favor, es porque ese politico tiene contactos en las altas esferas del estado de los cuales la compañia en cuestión puede beneficiarse, lo cual obviamente se puede considerar corrupción. ¿Lo entiendes o es muy dificil para ti?

No entiendo en cambio que quieres decir con los apellidos compuestos, ¿que tienen en particular? el apellido compuesto es el que tienes, como si lo tienes simple, eso es absurdo. Y si no diselo a Florentino Perez o a Amancio Ortega.

"Estudiar y sacar nota para entrar en la publica", otra falacia. El que quiere ir a una privada va a una privada, en las cuales por cierto por lo general suele haber unos examenes de ingreso bastante mas jodidos que la selectividad (pregunta a uno del CEU o del ICADE a ver que te cuenta). Además me parece que no te has enterado que lo de las notas de corte no es que pongan una nota alta o baja, es simplemente una relación entre demandantes de plaza en esa carrera y plazas disponibles, o lo que es lo mismo, es una oposición. Si hay 200 plazas entran los 200 solicitantes con la nota mas alta y la nota de corte es la del solicitante número 200, que solo sirve como orientación para los siguientes cursos si no varía demasiado. Y aún así es relativo, porque este año por ejemplo las carreras relacionadas con la ingeniería de caminos (que ahora creo que se llaman ingeniería civil) se han quedado con unas notas de corte ridículas ya que la demanda de estudiantes en las mismas ha bajado un montón.


----------



## atracurio (26 Oct 2014)

jls_f1 dijo:


> .
> 
> "Estudiar y sacar nota para entrar en la publica", otra falacia. El que quiere ir a una privada va a una privada, en las cuales por cierto por lo general suele haber unos examenes de ingreso bastante mas jodidos que la selectividad (pregunta a uno del CEU o del ICADE a ver que te cuenta). Además me parece que no te has enterado que lo de las notas de corte no es que pongan una nota alta o baja, es simplemente una relación entre demandantes de plaza en esa carrera y plazas disponibles, o lo que es lo mismo, es una oposición. Si hay 200 plazas entran los 200 solicitantes con la nota mas alta y la nota de corte es la del solicitante número 200, que solo sirve como orientación para los siguientes cursos si no varía demasiado. Y aún así es relativo, porque este año por ejemplo las carreras relacionadas con la ingeniería de caminos (que ahora creo que se llaman ingeniería civil) se han quedado con unas notas de corte ridículas ya que la demanda de estudiantes en las mismas ha bajado un montón.



Si no entiendes lo que es una caricatura, vuelve a la universidad privada de la que has salido. 

¿El que quiere va a la privada? 

Y a la pública va quien puede, sobre todo en determinadas licenciaturas, o grados, o como quiera que se llamen ahora. No hablemos ya de aprobar las asignaturas. 

El nivel de muchas privadas es para echarse a llorar. Imagino que estará adaptado al de sus estudiantes, para que puedan obtener el título por el que tanto han pagado. 

Lo de las notas de corte claro que depende de la demanda. Si es alta la competitividad es enorme y entran los mejores. Si es baja entra de todo, desde "cracks" vocacionales hasta gente que habrá entrado "por estudiar algo" aunque no sepan multiplicar. 

Si creas 200 grados diferentes de carreras de pinta y colorea, aumentando la oferta a lo bestia, cualquiera puede entrar en la universidad, aunque sea para sacarse el grado en igualdad de género. Así que imagínate el nivel. 

Con las privadas pasa más o menos lo mismo. Salvo excepciones son el plan B de la mayoría, por lo que la demanda es menor todavía. Y como se nutren de estudiantes tienen que ofrecer algún incentivo para que la gente se matricule ya sea poder sacarse la carrera tocándose los huevos a dos manos o simplemente pagando.


----------



## jls_f1 (26 Oct 2014)

atracurio dijo:


> Si no entiendes lo que es una caricatura, vuelve a la universidad privada de la que has salido.
> 
> ¿El que quiere va a la privada?
> 
> ...



Yo no he ido a ninguna privada, yo me titulé hace varios años en la Politécnica de Madrid, pero conozco a más de uno que hizo la misma carrera que yo en la privada y no solo no están peor formados que los de mi universidad, sino que llegaron al trabajo sabiendo ya exactamente lo que tenían que hacer, mientras que los de mi universidad (incluido yo) llegamos con un montón de teoría en la cabeza pero en el trabajo estabamos más perdidos que un tonto en un garaje y tuvimos que empezar en plan "prácticas".

El que quiere ir a la privada va a la privada, claro está, pagándolo. Y aunque no te lo creas va más gente aparte de los niños pijos. También hay muchos que quieren ir y que se meten en préstamos para pagársela, o se ponen a trabajar, o van becados por sacar notazas en el instituto y la selectividad o incluso trabajan en la propia universidad para costeársela (biblioteca, papeleos, etc, algo muy americano por cierto).

Lo del bajo nivel de las privadas es otra de esas gilipolleces progres que no demostrais de ninguna manera, pero que se demuestra la falsedad cuando no existe ninguna empresa en España que discrimine a los estudiantes de universidades privadas, ninguna. Solo he conocido ofertas de trabajo que decían "abstenerse de la Rey Juan Carlos", pero nunca he visto ninguna empresa que ponga pegas a titulados en el ICADE (y Universidad Pontificia Comillas en general), en el CEU, en la Alfonso X, Nebrija, Francisco de Vitoria, Europea de Madrid, etc. 

¿Que hay alguno que paga por meterse en la privada porque en la pública no entró por las notas de corte? Pues depende, los hay que están empeñados en estudiar medicina, arquitectura, una ingeniería o lo que sea porque es su vocación y lo que más desean en la vida y sin embargo en el bachillerato les baja la nota porque se les da mal la literatura o la gimnasia (que yo la di hasta 1º). ¿y qué?. Si ese tio que quiere estudiar medicina es capaz de endeudarse hasta las cejas para ir a una privada a hacerlo lo que me indica es que es un tio con verdadera vocación, no como esos piojosos perroflautas que los ves en una facultad y te dicen que se metieron ahí porque no les llegaba la nota para lo que querían, y no hacen ni el huevo.

No obstante las privadas suelen establecer exámenes de ingreso para los alumnos que quieren entrar, y suelen ser exámenes de acuerdo a la carrera que van a estudiar. Que un tío que va a hacer ingeniería industrial no sea bueno en literatura en lengua catalana, en literatura inglesa o en literatura de la edad media española es totalmente irrelevante. Lo importante es que domine el dibujo técnico, la física, la química, las matemáticas, que sepa tecnología industrial e informática.


----------



## atracurio (26 Oct 2014)

jls_f1 dijo:


> ¿Que hay alguno que paga por meterse en la privada porque en la pública no entró por las notas de corte? Pues depende, los hay que están empeñados en estudiar medicina, arquitectura, una ingeniería o lo que sea porque es su vocación y lo que más desean en la vida y sin embargo en el bachillerato les baja la nota porque se les da mal la literatura o la gimnasia (que yo la di hasta 1º). ¿y qué?. Si ese tio que quiere estudiar medicina es capaz de endeudarse hasta las cejas para ir a una privada a hacerlo lo que me indica es que es un tio con verdadera vocación, no como esos piojosos perroflautas que los ves en una facultad y te dicen que se metieron ahí porque no les llegaba la nota para lo que querían, y no hacen ni el huevo.



Uno no deja de entrar en Medicina o ciertas ingenierías por sacar un aprobado raspado en literatura o gimnasia. Las notas de corte son altas pero en absoluto hace falta ser un genio. 

¿Son capaces de endeudarse para entrar en una carrera y no lo son para hacer el esfuerzo de sacar buenas notas en asignaturas que no les gustan para conseguir su objetivo? ¡Venga ya! 

En la carrera también vas a tener asignaturas hueso que vas a tener que aprobar por cojones aunque no te gusten. 

Muchos entran en medicina en la privada como puente para entrar después en la pública. ¿Por qué no terminan sus estudios en sus maravillosas universidades privadas?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (26 Oct 2014)

atracurio dijo:


> Uno no deja de entrar en Medicina o ciertas ingenierías por sacar un aprobado raspado en literatura o gimnasia. Las notas de corte son altas pero en absoluto hace falta ser un genio.



En la pública, si. Con un 12/14 de nota de corte, tener alguna por debajo del 7 te jode el asunto casi siempre.


----------



## jls_f1 (26 Oct 2014)

Logico y normal que España no salga de la crisis, si esta llena de piojosos rojos que se creen que son la hostia cuando no valen para nada y solo saben rabiar de envidia de los demás. Si uno se saca una carrera en la universidad privada es porque le regalan el título, y si encuentra trabajo rápido es porque le han enchufado, y si, y si... todo envidia.

Tienes por un lado algunos que se quejan de que nadie les da trabajo, cuando por sus pintas los reconoces que son perroflautas y rojelios del 15-M, y lo más curioso es que aunque se vistan de traje y corbata se les sigue reconociendo. Y claro, como es logico un empresario no coge a alguien así porque no sabe si le va a buscar problemas en la empresa.

Pero lo mejor de todo son esos titulados, de los miles y miles que salen cada año de las universidades y que sobran el 95%, que se quejan de que en España no consiguen nada y se van a Alemania pensandose que son "cerebros" y que van a encontrar el dorado, que malviven allí a base de empleos basura y salarios de mierda en el mejor de los casos, o fregando wateres en otro de los mejores casos, y que terminan volviendo con el rabo entre las piernas porque allí tampoco valen nada.

Además todos ellos tienen a gala decir que en España se trabaja demasiado, porque gracias a tener el huso horario de Europa Central en lugar del que nos corresponde (Europa Occidental, o sea 1 hora menos) combinado con el clima y demás, amanece muy tarde, anochece también muy tarde y se trabaja hasta muy tarde. Pero eso sí, aunque se trabaja más horas se trabaja menos cantidad porque la organización de la tarea y la planificación es desastrosa.

Y luego se extrañan de que los chinos se coman España, cosa que es lógica teniendo en cuenta la competencia que tienen.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2014 at 14:52 ----------




atracurio dijo:


> ¿Son capaces de endeudarse para entrar en una carrera y no lo son para hacer el esfuerzo de sacar buenas notas en asignaturas que no les gustan para conseguir su objetivo? ¡Venga ya!
> 
> En la carrera también vas a tener asignaturas hueso que vas a tener que aprobar por cojones aunque no te gusten.
> 
> Muchos entran en medicina en la privada como puente para entrar después en la pública. ¿Por qué no terminan sus estudios en sus maravillosas universidades privadas?



De verdad no dices más que tonterías. Yo hice ingeniería aeronáutica hace unos cuantos años. Las asignaturas hueso en mi carrera al menos para mi eran el cálculo infinitesimal y el álgebra, las demás las sacaba con más o menos dificultad pero dentro de lo normal. En el bachillerato en cambio lo que me jodía que daba gusto era la literatura, la historia de la filosofía y la historia universal (que yo conozco cosas de historia, pero aprenderme todos los califas musulmanes, los reyes de toda Europa y demás era un coñazo de cojones), hasta el punto que habiendo terminado ya todas las demás asignaturas del bachillerato, tuve que repetir un año más solo para sacarme esas 3 que no habia forma de que me entraran, y al final me entraron por los pelos.

Pero eso si, en mi carrera ningún problema, como te digo cálculo y álgebra eran dificiles y me costó sacarme las integrales eulerianas, la teoría de campos, las ecuaciones diferenciales, las formas cuadraticas, las series y sucesiones numéricas, etc. Pero eran de lo mío.

Lo de que entras en la privada como puente a la pública también es otra falacia, porque para que puedas luego seguir tu carrera en la pública primero te tienen que convalidar asignaturas, y te aseguro que al menos en la Politécnica de Madrid es muy, muy dificil que te convaliden algo incluso entre escuelas de la misma universidad.

Lo dicho, pura falacia.


----------



## Harold Alexander (25 Dic 2014)

Qué añoranza, los libros de SENDA!!! Dónde podría conseguir algún ejemplar?


----------



## Vigilante informándose (25 Dic 2014)

Si tratas a los niños como niños, serán niños eternamente.

Por eso los libros de texto de hoy son así, llenos de dibujitos y esas cosas. Porque la gente ya es medio idiota y porque el poder lo quiere más.


----------



## DonManuel (27 Dic 2014)

Releyendo este hilo he recordado esto y aqui lo dejo: la educación universitaria no deberia ser gratuita, sino de pago; al mismo tiempo que se ofrecen becas competitivas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2014)

DonManuel dijo:


> Releyendo este hilo he recordado esto y aqui lo dejo: la educación universitaria no deberia ser gratuita, sino de pago; al mismo tiempo que se ofrecen becas competitivas.



Nunca es "gratuita".

Paga toda la sociedad.

recuerdo mi "susto" cuando me enteré de que cada curso de mi carrera universitaria (Ciencias, Experimental, Pública) costaba...1.000.000 de pesetas, "de las de entonces".

Me entró PAVOR al darme cuenta de el dineral que estaba costando la lamentable formación que se nos dio.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 Dic 2014)

Muy interesante el tema, Ayn.

Estoy de acuerdo con la mayoría de cosas que habéis dicho en este hilo; pero voy a decir algo políticamente incorrecto, aunque no es ni una milésima de lo incorrecto que me gustaría decir.

Lo primero.* Los libros "Senda" que abren el hilo no eran obligatorios*, eran de lectura, voluntarios, y un auténtico coñazo porque los alumnos de aquellas edades no entendían ni la mitad de lo que leían. Los de los primeros cursos llevaban una historia de varios personajes, cuyo interés para el lector brillaba por su ausencia. El hecho de que aparecieran textos clásicos se debía a lo que todavía sigue siendo una lacra en educación: estudiar la Literatura y la Historia por orden cronológico, y así nos va, que no llegamos a ninguna parte; que si la Celestina, que si El Lazarillo y de ahí no pasamos. 

Lo segundo. Sigue habiendo libros de lectura voluntaria a ese nivel, pero con las *campañas contra el libro de texto y de apoyo a los programas de gratuidad* cualquiera es el guapo que prescribe libros de lectura.

Lo tercero. *El maestro ya no es una autoridad, ni tiene interés en serlo*, prefiere conectar *ordenadores y pizarras digitales y que los alumnos "investiguen"* mientras el mismo maestro y los alumnos le dan a los juegos "didácticos" y a las redes sociales. Y los padres encantados porque ya van "enganchados y aprendidos" a no dar el coñazo en casa, en donde siguen "investigando" en su máquina.

Lo cuarto. Como *solo pueden suspender una vez* por etapa, y no suele suceder, no hay problema. Este es el problema sobre todos los problemas.

Lo quinto y último. El nivel de los libros de texto (correspondientes a contenidos curriculares obligatorios) no es más bajo que el de antes. *Reto a cualquiera del foro a que revise los contenidos de los libros de texto de 1º de ESO (correspondiente a esos Senda de 7º de EGB) y de 2º de ESO y que nos cuente si sabe todo lo que aparece en esos libros*, y para que no haya trampa ni cartón, que coja los de la misma editorial que los Senda: Santillana (o los de cualquier otra editorial). No discuto que en plan pedagógico dejan mucho que desear, pero no en cuanto a nivel de contenidos. Lo que pasa es que nadie sabe casi nada de lo que aparece en los libros de texto.

La culpa, hasta ahora, no es de los libros, ni siquiera es de los contenidos que marcan las leyes.

Otra cosa será lo que suceda a partir de ahora, con la LOMCE del tal Wert, que da pie para lo que se quiera hacer; la LOMCE es lo peor de lo peor de todas las leyes educativas que conozco (las españolas las conozco todas de todos los tiempos; y de otros países, un buen puñado de ellas), y no precisamente por las cosas que se dicen habitualmente (pero esta es otra historia).

p.s. Alguien pregunta que *en dónde puede conseguir los Senda*. Por si no los ha localizado, *puede conseguir los Senda en Amazon*, o, si está en Madrid, en la calle Libreros (los tienen en un par de librerías) o pidiéndole a la librería Multicolor (calle Arenal de Madrid) que se los localice.

ienso:


----------



## tejoncio (26 May 2015)

resubo que es muy buen hilo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2015)

> Lo primero. Los libros "Senda" que abren el hilo no eran obligatorios, eran de lectura, voluntarios, y un auténtico coñazo porque los alumnos de aquellas edades no entendían ni la mitad de lo que leían



Ese es el nivel de dificultad exacto para un libro de texto.

Si entiendes todo, el texto es inútil porque no te enseña nada.

Si no entiendes nada, ídem.

Un material didáctico ha de mezclar contenidos al alcance del lector con troso que le obliguen a esforzarse. Sólo así podrá enseñar algo. 

A mí me costó cierto esfuerzo leer El Quijote en bachillerato, pero mereció la pena.


----------



## Goyingo (9 Ago 2015)

Esos libros eran buenísimos. Los Senda de 3º y 4º de EGB nunca los olvidaré.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Ago 2015)

¿Habéis leído alguna vez en el foro algún post del rojerio que denote algún tipo de cultura o inteligencia?

Pues eso.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2015 at 22:10 ----------

Por cierto, yo estudié con ese libro, Senda.

Seguramente no las encontrarás, pero estaría bien que encontrases el libro de 'fichas'. 

El Senda era el libro de estudio y consulta, luego estaban las fichas con los ejercicios.

Los ejercicios se hacian en esas fichas y luego se archivaban.


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (11 Ago 2015)

Viendo como han idiotizado a generaciones entera diría que premeditadamente se han minado nuestros pueblos, concienzudamente han carcomido los pilares que nos hacían fuertes: han roto las familias, subvertido nuestra fe, corrompido a las siguientes generaciones.España y el resto del mundo blanco esta en peligro de muerte, casi cadáver. 

Lo que comentáis como marxismo cultural es como un bacilo que descomponiera aquello que vertebra a las naciones preparándolas para el gobierno mundial de los judíos.


----------



## carlitros_15 (11 Ago 2015)

Los de menos de 30 años son en su mayoría retrasados mentales. Escoria asquerosa que no sirve para nada. Lo único que saben hacer es cagar, mear y lloriquear cada vez que la realidad no es como ellos se creen. Así surge la podemitada


----------



## Carlx (11 Ago 2015)

Un tío que lleva el nick de Ayn Rand hablando sobre nivel intelectual, jajajaja.

Eso es como llevar Camela en el coche a todo trapo y criticar la calidad de la música que escuchan los demás...



Un saludo
Carlx


----------



## Dula (11 Ago 2015)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Imponer disciplina a base de ostias lo puede hacer cualquier becerro. Sin embargo, enseñar disciplina no lo hace cualquiera, ya que requiere inteligencia y conocimientos.
> Si quieres enseñar disciplina y no imponer disciplina, la única opción es disminuir el numero de alumnos por aula (máximo 10 alumnos por aula) y formar a buenos educadores. Obviamente, esto requiere un aumento considerable del gasto publico.



Yo estuve en un aula con 35 niños aglutinados en 8º de EGB y te aseguro que el nivel que teníamos le daba cien mil vueltas al nivel que tiene hoy el equivalente a 2º de la ESO con 23 alumnos como máximo.
No es el problema ese.


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (11 Ago 2015)

Tengo familia que son profesores de secundaria y han llegado a jubilarse antes de tiempo no percibiendo el 1oo% de la pensión simplemente porque no tenían salud para continuar, no les quedaban fuerzas para bregar con los de arriba y con los de abajo.

Es TODO una basura, mires donde mires, todo lleno de traidores.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2015)

Dula dijo:


> Yo estuve en un aula con 35 niños aglutinados en 8º de EGB y te aseguro que el nivel que teníamos le daba cien mil vueltas al nivel que tiene hoy el equivalente a 2º de la ESO con 23 alumnos como máximo.
> No es el problema ese.



En mis 2 colegios de pago éramos 40.

No se oía una mosca en clase y nos levantábamos como señal de respeto al entrar un profesor.

A la menor pifia que hacías, castigado a subir el sábado. 

Si la hacías muy gorda te mandaban a casa una semana. Nadie quería eso porque tus padres iban a ser siempre los que te castigasen más duramente.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Oct 2015)

para enseñar disciplina como dice el forero, hay que tener don, ni más ni menos, con ciertas personas los niños acaban portándose bien por algún tipo de influjo invisible y la mayoría de los profesores no pueden emular eso.

Igualmente en mis tiempos, aunque éramos mucho mejor portados que ahora, había profesores que imponían respeto sin necesidad de gritar ni de ser autoritarios y a otros los tomaban de recochineo. Aunque de aquella los segundos eran los menos.

Lo de la enseñanza es un tema muy complejo.


----------



## luchanadj (18 Oct 2015)

ESO=Aparca niños.
Entre la basura de libros de texto, que se aprenderían en un año con un poco de esfuerzo, aparte del adoctrinamiento en cuanto a Historia y sociedad, todo falso, los profesores que siempre han pasado de todo, sólo les interesa echar sus cinco horitas y a cobrar del erario público y si a esto le añadimos el buylling (acoso por tus propios compañeros) la verdad que unos padres inteligentes que no tuvieran, como los políticos, para pagarles un Liceo Frances o Alemán, mejor que ni los llevaran a clase.


----------



## Brigit (18 Oct 2015)

Sinceramente ese libro para un niño de 12 años está muy por encima de sus posibilidades, como decimos por aquí. Los contenidos tienen que ir de acuerdo a la edad y es imposible que un chaval se meta esas más de 500 páginas en la cabeza y las entienda. Me gustaría saber qué se aprovechaba de todo eso porque es imposible darlo todo en un curso.

El otro extremo tampoco es para alegrarse. A esa edad ya sobra eso de hacer todo con dibujitos de guardería.

Respecto a los profesores, todavía tengo el recuerdo fresco de mi BUP y COU, y la cosa estaba muy clara: con algunos no se movía nadie y con otros podías hasta ponerte encima de la mesa o de su cabeza. A los pocos días de empezar el curso ya sabíamos hasta donde se podía llegar con cada uno.

El problema no creo que sean ni los profesores ni los libros, al menos no el problema fundamental. Ha cambiado todo mucho, la sociedad en su conjunto no es la misma. Antes para un chaval cuya única distracción era dar patadas al balón en la calle, ir al colegio era como abrir una ventana al mundo. A poco curioso que fuera, para él era una revelación todo lo que allí escuchaba. Hoy es al revés, ir al colegio es para ellos lo más aburrido porque todas las alternativas que tienen a eso son para ellos más divertidas. Van a clases particulares de, música, baile, etc, viajan con sus padres a mil sitios desde pequeñitos, y tienen en su pantalla de móvil un mundo que a pesar de todos sus males es mucho más grande que el que ven en los libros y, sobre todo, más absorbente.


----------



## rush81 (18 Oct 2015)

Todo esto porque a ayndrandiano no le compraron la moto cuando era un chaval.


----------



## MariaL. (18 Oct 2015)

Si todas las reflexiones de este hilo se basan en: yo, a mi, en mi colegio, cuando yo era joven, mi profesor, etc. Es un diálogo de besugos. Demuestra que el EGB fue un verdadero asco, cuando ni siquiera logró enseñar a todos estos foreros que escriben aquí siguiendo esta fórmula, que una experiencia personal del pasado y una actual, no valen para hacer un juicio de valor en un tema para este.


----------



## rush81 (18 Oct 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Si todas las reflexiones de este hilo se basan en: yo, a mi, en mi colegio, cuando yo era joven, mi profesor, etc. Es un diálogo de besugos. Demuestra que el EGB fue un verdadero asco, cuando ni siquiera logró enseñar a todos estos foreros que escriben aquí siguiendo esta fórmula, que una experiencia personal del pasado y una actual, no valen para hacer un juicio de valor en un tema para este.




Es que hace falta ser idiota para comparar el entorno social y cultural de un niño de 12 años en los 70 y actualmente


----------



## Chondrite (18 Oct 2015)

Joder pero si es mi libro de senda!!!!


----------



## Tuttle (18 Oct 2015)

[youtube]Xe1a1wHxTyo[/youtube]


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2015)

https://www.meneame.net/story/libro-texto-1973-ninos-12-anos-hoy-seria-practicamente
Felicidades, habeis pillado en baja guardia a la mafia de meneame


----------



## superprogre (18 Oct 2015)

Gran Hermano: La cultura de GH16: '¿Cuál es la capital de Asturias? Almería' | EL MUNDO
Claro que peor son los culturetas, esos tios que creen tener cultural:leer Jot Down, conocer todos los personajes de una saga de ciencia ficcion, haber visto muchas temporadas de los Simpson y Padre de familia y ver Juego de tronos via streaming o acompanyar las risas enlatadas de Big bang theory.


----------



## MariaL. (18 Oct 2015)

superprogre dijo:


> Gran Hermano: La cultura de GH16: '¿Cuál es la capital de Asturias? Almería' | EL MUNDO
> Claro que peor son los culturetas, esos tios que creen tener cultural:leer Jot Down, conocer todos los personajes de una saga de ciencia ficcion, haber visto muchas temporadas de los Simpson y Padre de familia y ver Juego de tronos via streaming o acompanyar las risas enlatadas de Big bang theory.



De verdad, que en un sistema en que las capitales cada vez tienen menos sentido, no es más que una forma de centralización y de chupar de la teta unos pueblos, que consiguen con ello, que todo el funcionariado se concentre a consumir en su población y por tanto, que los impuestos de todos, se concentren en esos pueblos, pretendéis seguir mirando la cultura, encima, con que la gente se sepa el nombre de los privilegiados colgados de la teta de memoria? ::


----------



## Waterman (18 Oct 2015)

Lo que es un error es partir de que todo el mundo tiene la misma capacidad. Lo que para alguien puede ser un genial libro de texto a otra persona le podria hacer abandonar los estudios, y no porque no fuera lo suficientemente inteligente sino por serlo menos, al menos en esa edad. Conozco mucha gente que tenia resultados muy pobres en bup pero finalmente llegaron a la universidad, la terminaron sin problemas y finalmente han llegado a ser buenos profesionales

Por otro lado, recuerdo que la gente que se iba a hacer cou a eeuu comentaba el bajo nivel educativo que habia alli, que si no sabian integrar... herijia!!! Pero curiosamente luego las universidades españolas siempre han estado muy muy por detras de las americanas, algo no cuadra aqui no? No creo que la educacion consista en libros de 500 hojas, datos y datos... Los nordicos tambien lo creen. Para mi el meter tanto conocimiento con embudo a esas edades es equivalente a nuestra cultura presencial en el trabajo. Lo importante no es el cuanto, sino el como. Mejor poco bien aprendido que mucho olvidado


----------



## Ramonmo (18 Oct 2015)

Waterman dijo:


> Por otro lado, recuerdo que la gente que se iba a hacer cou a eeuu comentaba el bajo nivel educativo que habia alli, que si no sabian integrar... herijia!!! Pero curiosamente luego las universidades españolas siempre han estado muy muy por detras de las americanas, algo no cuadra aqui no?



El tema está en que a las universidades americanas va gente realmente interesada en estudiar, mientras que a las españolas se va a pasar el rato y hacer amigos.


----------



## superprogre (18 Oct 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> De verdad, que en un sistema en que las capitales cada vez tienen menos sentido, no es más que una forma de centralización y de chupar de la teta unos pueblos, que consiguen con ello, que todo el funcionariado se concentre a consumir en su población y por tanto, que los impuestos de todos, se concentren en esos pueblos, pretendéis seguir mirando la cultura, encima, con que la gente se sepa el nombre de los privilegiados colgados de la teta de memoria? ::



Lo que tu digas bomboncita.


----------



## Mindy (18 Oct 2015)

Yalta00 dijo:


> Los que vivimos la transición ESO LOGSE por hermanos mayores y veíamos los tochos infumables de Ciencias Sociales, Biología y demás asignaturas que causaban pavor del BUP y el COU, vimos aliviados los ligerísismos libros de la ESO.
> Pero tampoco estaría de más decir que después de la ESO, llega el Bachillerato o 2º Ciclo donde te meten la ostia compactada de esos 4 años de inactividad intelectual en 2 años y como no espabiles, se pasa mal, muy mal de hecho.
> 
> El problema es que no se realiza una progresión intelectual gradual, básicamente la dificultad y los conocimiento de 1º a 4º de la ESO son los mismos (esto es de chiste) pero al llegar a 1º de Bachillerato...Es como subir el Everest partiendo de la llanura.



No lo has podido decir mejor!!! A mi me paso lo mismo

Enviado desde mi XT1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arangul6 (18 Oct 2015)

la diferencia mayor que hay hoy,con el bachillerato de antes,es que 
ya aprobar el 8 de egb,era una tarea no al alcance de todos,
luego estaban los que se iban por la FP
asi que llegamos al bachillerato,con 14 anos y el alumnado perfectamente separado.lo que se iban a trabajar de aprendices,los que estudiaban FP y el bachillerato
con la FP;pasaba y sobre todo en los publicos que para pasar a 3 tenias que tener todo 2 aprobado,asi que muchos dejaban de estudiar,obteniendo asi el titulo de auxiliar
en el bachillerato,aunque la disciplina,ya dejaba mucho que desear a finales de los 70,la gente que estudiaba este,era tal la cantidad de suspensos y criba que se hacia,que para navidades no quedaban la mitad ,y la segunda criba se producia con la llegada de la calor,en abril a clase ya solo iba el que queria estudiar
en segundo de BUP;En las clases solo quedaba el que queria y valia para estudiar
claro esta que todo esto se producia en los institutos publicos,en los privados todo era mas facil


----------



## Tuttle (18 Oct 2015)

Ramonmo dijo:


> El tema está en que a las universidades americanas va gente realmente interesada en estudiar, mientras que a las españolas se va a pasar el rato y hacer amigos.



Anda....

busca Spring Break en Google, da para paja.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (25 Oct 2015)

Erukto dijo:


> Sublime hilo, thanks, cinco estrellas y porque no puedo dar más. La educación es cada vez más mierda, es una fábrica de borregos e ignorantes al servicio del NWO. Voy a contar yo también mi experiencia.
> 
> Durante un tiempo trabajé como profesor de matemáticas en una academia, dando clase a alumnos de entre 12 y 17 años. Si dejamos de lado el detalle de que me sentía más haciendo de niñera que de divulgador de conocimientos, la experiencia académica fue bastante frustrante. El nivel de los estudiantes era lamentable, muchos eran incapaces de hacer y entender las operaciones más sencillas. El abuso de la calculadora era brutal, llegué a ver cómo uno de mis alumnos utilizó la calculadora para multiplicar números de una cifra, es decir, una operación que forma parte de la tabla de multiplicar, que a mi generación (nací en 1982) y a las anteriores nos grabaron a fuego en la memoria. Cero cálculo mental, cero, dependencia absoluta de una máquina hasta para lo más elemental. Cuando yo estudiaba, en la EGB, nos hacían ejercitar el cálculo mental, no nos dejaban utilizar calculadora, nos obligaban a hacer las operaciones a mano (recuerdo que yo hice muchos cuadernillos Rubio de esos de operaciones matemáticas). Creo recordar que no utilicé calculadora hasta que empecé a hacer física y química en Ciencias Naturales de 8º de EGB. Y en BUP, sólo utilizábamos la calculadora para hacer los cálculos de los ejercicios de física y química, nunca para matemáticas.



Me haces recordar muchas cosas. Yo soy del 59. Muchas cosas las he olvidado por la falta de uso, pero ayer me vi sorprendido ayudando a mi hija de 1º de Bachillerato con la formulación orgánica.

Nosotros pasamos de la regla de cálculo (existía, os lo juro), a la calculadora que nos traían de Andorra (calculaba funciones trigonométricas sin necesidad de tabla, lo mismo que los logaritmos) y de ahí al PC.

Es cierto que la enseñanza era más dura, pero era necesario que un chaval como yo de 10 años tuviera que ir a un instituto donde no había ido nunca a jugarse TODO el curso, a un examen, como si fueran unas oposiciones. Y así cada año hasta la Universidad (examinarse por libre, ya que estudiábamos en academias).

No defiendo el sistema actual que está creando una juventud infantilizada (con 30 años todavía les llaman jóvenes), pero el sistema brutal al que yo fui sometido no debería volver. La cuestión sería buscar lo mejor del pasado y del presente. No es necesario que todo el mundo tenga el Graduado en ESO, sólo lo deberían tener los que lo merezcan y los que no un Certificado de Escolaridad, que justifique que han cursado los años obligatorios, nada más. No podemos defraudar a los que se esfuerzan, que los sigue habiendo.

Una vez superada la enseñanza obligatoria los estudiantes y su familia deben asumir que son estudiantes PROFESIONALES, hay que exigirles como tales al nivel que corresponda, no con el criterio de criba sino con el de la formación que necesitan. Y si no alcanzan ese nivel no permitir su promoción.


----------



## Niña Buena (25 Oct 2015)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Es cierto que la enseñanza era más dura, pero era necesario que un chaval como yo de 10 años tuviera que ir a un instituto donde no había ido nunca a jugarse TODO el curso, a un examen, como si fueran unas oposiciones. Y así cada año hasta la Universidad (*examinarse por libre*, ya que estudiábamos en academias).




Buffff

Pues yo habría vendido a mi padre por poder estudiar por mi cuenta, y examinarme por libre, sin edad límite.

Sólo tuve esa opción cuando se trataba de estudiar idiomas: estudiar en academias, saltarse cursos cuando superabas el nivel de la clase, y hacer un examen independiente en la facultad de filología de la ciudad. 

Para todo lo demás, bajo llave en el establo, y al paso de la borregada.

Qué bonito es el cole.


----------



## Nigury (25 Oct 2015)

El problema es que hemos importado todo lo malo que podía haber de los sistemas americano y británico.

Me acuerdo hace años que tu mirabas un libro de cualquier materia, y luego mirabas libros supuestamente creados en el Reino Unido para aprender Ingles y sinceramente eran un chiste. Mucho dibujo, mucho warning, mucho Hey!, pero chicha, mas bien poca. Con lo cual los alumnos viendo eso, pues se tomaban la clase de ingles a cachondeo total.

Luego esta el tema de como se paso del sistema antiguo al nuevo. En el antiguo, los chavales llegaban a 7 y 8 y eran los mayores del colegio, y por tanto en cierta manera y quizás de una forma psicológica tenían que dar ejemplo y comportarse, y se veía en todo, ibas a una de esas clases y no hay comparación con lo que se vio a partir del cambio con primero y segundo de la ESO.

Y si un chaval ya de 13 años no se comportaba, por lo menos se le podía decir: ¿Que? ¿Te gusta ser un niño y comportarte como tal? Pues nada, te vienes conmigo y ale, a pasar el día con los niños de 1º.

¿Resultado? Cuando se llegaba al instituto había ya otro ambiente.
Si, obviamente había balas perdidas, pero no tanto como puede haber ahora.

Alguien podrá decir: "Es que los libros ahora tienen muchos dibujos y muchos colores, porque claro, con Internet, los móviles, y las nuevas tecnologías pues los críos se aburren"
Es posible, pero también influye mucho en lo que hacen los padres con los hijos, los cuales luego van al colegio e instituto a pedir explicaciones de porque su hijo suspende las asignaturas. Pues fácil, se le pregunta al padre o madre: "¿Su hijo cuando llega a casa estudia?" Muchos dirán claro que si, hace los deberes y que repasa y todo. Pero cuando se les pregunta cuanto tiempo, muchos dirán pues 1h, que es que sino el pobre no puede salir con sus amigos o ver sus series favoritas en la tele. (Cuidado, no digo que un chaval de 8 años se pase la tarde en casa estudiando. Pero es que esa mentalidad de "el nene tiene derecho a salir" la siguen llevando muchos aunque tenga 17 años y mañana tenga un examen. Es mas importante quedar. Ademas los psicólogos y libros relacionados siempre han dicho que con el hijo hay que ser un colega, no un dictador...)
O directamente que ellos creen que si, pero que no lo saben porque llegan los dos a las 8 a casa... Pero de lo que si saben es que tiene ordenador, móvil, videoconsola, videoconsola portátil, todo en el cuarto eso si, porque sus amigos lo tienen y ademas lo han visto en las series de la tele, que los chavales tienen mil cosas en el cuarto.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Oct 2015)

que un niño tenga que estudiar hasta cierta edad después del cole es un fracaso del sistema (yo soy de EGB y BUP y todo me lo llevé de calle sin apenas estudiar, solo con atender en clase), que un chaval de COU no tenga que estudiar apenas nada (como me pasó a mí y saque las máximas notas) también es un fracaso del sistema.

Yo veo un desaprovechamiento del potencial de la mayoría brutal, luego salen casos de chavales escolarizados en casa que están dos años adelantados, normal.


----------



## MariaL. (29 Oct 2015)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> No defiendo el sistema actual que está creando una juventud infantilizada (con 30 años todavía les llaman jóvenes), .



La madurez es una cuestión de formación del cerebro y de experimentación.

En los 60, la gente vivía mucho menos y necesitaba mucho menos, por tanto se forzaba la madurez por parte de la sociedad para conseguir una población productiva pronto y una alternancia generacional que llegara a tiempo, hacía falta que la gente tuviera muchos hijos y para eso precisaban que empezaran pronto a parir, etc. 

Para qué quieres acelerar esa madurez en una sociedad donde se va a vivir más tiempo, no está claro que necesitemos el relevo generacional en la misma proporción en una sociedad donde cada vez hay más paro y habrá en el futuro menos puestos de trabajo, se precisa la gente más formada y esto es más tiempo dedicada a tareas y trabajos que se hacen más difíciles cuanto más maduro eres (cuando los jóvenes maduran, quieren trabajar y abandonan los estudios)

Que algo funcione en el pasado, no nos obliga a tener que seguirlo en el presente, pues las necesidades son totalmente diferentes. No puedes aplicar algo positivo del pasado, al presente o al futuro, cuando este ya no se parece nada a los años 60


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Abr 2016)

MariaL. dijo:


> Para qué quieres acelerar esa madurez en una sociedad donde se va a vivir más tiempo



El problema actual no es la madurez llegue tarde.

El problema actual es que a mucha gente NUNCA LE LLEGA la madurez.

Hay personas con 30 o 50 años y con mentalidad de adolescentes.

"Borjamari y Pocholo" son personajes de la vida real:

EL ASOMBROSO MUNDO DE BORJAMARI Y POCHOLO - Trailer Español HD - YouTube


----------



## Caruth (7 Abr 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es un LIBRO DE TEXTO de Literatura de 7º de E.G.B. del año 1973. E.G.B., _*Enseñanza General Básica*_. Es un libro se Educación Obligatoria y General, no un "elitista" tocho para un "elitista" Bachillerato Franquista que nunca ha existido. Recalco porque hay personas en el hilo que han sugerido tal cosa.



Soy lectora del foro desde hace ya un tiempo y casi nunca escribo, pero reconozco que este hilo me ha dejado descolocada... no sé ni cómo describir cómo me ha dejado. Yo soy mucho más joven y al ver ese pedazo de libro de lectura que ha puesto el forero en el post inicial, me quedo sin palabras. No quiero entrar en las discusiones sobre política, pero sí que hay que reconocer lo que es evidente, y ese libro es un pedazo de evidencia como una catedral y un auténtico testamento de un nivel cultural que ha desaparecido totalmente. Yo soy una apasionada de la literatura y creo que de haber tenido esos recursos desde pequeña... es que no sé, me duele mucho saber que me perdí algo que hubiera sido tan valioso para mí. Mil gracias @AYN RANDiano2 por traernos esto... Y como sé que no puedo hacer nada, porque ya me lo he perdido, de nada me sirve quejarme y maldecir; lo único que quiero saber ahora es... POR DIOS, AMIGOS DEL FORO, OS SUPLICO: ¿DÓNDE PUEDO DESCARGAR ESOS LIBROS DE LECTURA?

[Gracias a todos y un saludo]


----------



## Sapere_Aude (7 Abr 2016)

Gracias por el hilo AYNRANDiano2.

Yo también hace tiempo que me vengo fijando en la comparación entre libros de texto antiguos (de mis hermanos) y los míos (ESO). Es totalmente evidente lo que se ha expuesto en este hilo.

Pero veo que nadie ha reparado en un asunto. No es ya solo que el nivel intelectual ha descendido en picado. Por lo que vengo observando en la escolarización americana, se están creando formas completamente absurdas y complejas de resolver problemas sencillos. Hablo de matemáticas que es el tema que más conozco. Voy a poner algunos ejemplos para que os hagáis una idea:



















No solo el nivel es bajísimo, sino que las formas de resolver los problemas que piden son, a veces, extrañísimas. Cosas del Common Core estadounidense.

Lo peor de todo es que ya me ha comentado un amigo, que es profesor en una academia, que ya se ha encontrado con varios casos de alumnos que les piden que le ayuden a resolver problemas que no sabe. Bueno, no es que no sepa resolverlos. Es que no sabe resolverlos de la manera en la que le piden. Lamentablemente, no puedo poner ejemplos de esto. Pero le diré que esté atento al tema para hacer algunas fotos a los ejercicios. ¿Alguien más se ha encontrado con casos de este tipo?

Yo conozco algo la historia de la educación. La verdadera. Sobre todo la americana, que es la que cuenta con los mejores "insiders": John Taylor Gatto, Charlotte Yserbit, John Holt, etc. En lo que respecta a la falta de disciplina y a los problemas de los profesores para acabar con la falta de esta entre sus alumnos, John Taylor Gatto, en _Weapons of Mass Instruction,_ nos cuenta que



> *Los profesores como terapeutas.*
> La conversión de las escuelas en laboratorios fue asistida por un
> fenómeno curioso de mediados y finales de la década de 1960:
> un auge formidable en la violencia escolar y un caos general que
> ...



Y también:



> Dos leyes del distrito en particular han destruido la
> capacidad para tener un pensamiento constante de los niños. La
> primera fue la decisión política, tramada en la Fundación Ford,
> creo recordar, de no controlar el comportamiento intolerable
> ...





Está hablando de los años 70 y 80. Nada es casualidad. Esto se está viendo hoy en día en España. Por eso me parece muy importante estudiar e investigar el sistema educativo estadounidense (recomiendo encarecidamente la lectura de ese libro, por cierto). Porque todo lo que pase allí, acabará copiándose aquí.


----------



## Troytas (8 Abr 2016)

urian1983 dijo:


> Un ejemplo de ello de lo mal que esta la cosa lo ves estudiando el MRU y el MRUA en fisica, yo lo hice en 2º de BUP y lo primero que nos enseñaron fue a derivar para hacer los ejercicios, en cambió hoy en dia enseñan la formula pero nada de derivación. Muchos no lo saben pero el nivel de 2º de Bachillerato es igual al antiguo 2º de BUP en muchas asignaturas, luego en la Universidad se fían tan poco que el primer año acaba siendo un repaso ampliado por lo que se pierde un año y si le sumáis que se ha recortado un año también en la cola entonces tenemos una combinación horreda.



Olvidas restarle el año en blanco que significa el Erasmus. Excepto en Inglaterra, te lo aprueban prácticamente por la cara. 
Ha coincidido todo y ha salido algo horrible. A la bajada en general de la educación obligatoria hay que sumarle cómo se ha desgraciado a la enseñanza universitaria para "igualarla a Europa". En España el nivel de las universidades era alto. No hablo de universidades concretas, digo que el sistema universitario era bueno. Ahora estamos igual de mal que el resto de Europa, qué alegría.
Lo que más pena me da es que me he encontrado a muchísimos docentes con muchas ganas de hacerlo bien, tanto en universidades como en colegios e institutos, pero no pueden por que tienen que cumplir programas hechos por el subnormal de turno que cree que sabe. 
Luego está el tema de la gestión y coordinación de las universidades. En esto se nota un huevo la diferencia de una universidad a otra, pero hay algunas que son de juzgado de guardia. Por ejemplo, la universidad de Santiago. Sinceramente, me da vergüenza que una universidad así, de las más antiguas del mundo y que en su día tuvo tanto renombre esté como está por una organización pésima.


----------



## Maybe (8 Abr 2016)

Conservo mi libro de Lengua Castellana de 2º de EGB, es de principios de los 80 (o quizás un poco anterior, ya que lo heredé de mi hermana).

Las lecturas van desde leyendas mitológicas (Eco y Narciso, La Vuelta de Osiris, Ulises, El Martillo de Thor, etc) hasta romances medievales y poemas de Lorca, Cernuda, Gerardo Diego, Juan Ramón Jiménez... 

En 2004, cuando mi hijo tenía esa misma edad (7 años), en el cole leía sobre ositos, ratoncitos y demás fauna. Los niños de ahora ya no sé qué leen, pero apuesto a que la cosa no ha mejorado.


----------



## Isuzu (8 Abr 2016)

Hemos pasado de un método jesuita a uno Montesori y el nivel de exigencia (ese mismo que nos ha hecho perdurar como especie) se está perdiendo.

Powered by Lumia using Tapatalk


----------



## MariaL. (8 Abr 2016)

Troytas dijo:


> Olvidas restarle el año en blanco que significa el Erasmus. Excepto en Inglaterra, te lo aprueban prácticamente por la cara.
> Ha coincidido todo y ha salido algo horrible. A la bajada en general de la educación obligatoria hay que sumarle cómo se ha desgraciado a la enseñanza universitaria para "igualarla a Europa". En España el nivel de las universidades era alto. No hablo de universidades concretas, digo que el sistema universitario era bueno. Ahora estamos igual de mal que el resto de Europa, qué alegría.
> Lo que más pena me da es que me he encontrado a muchísimos docentes con muchas ganas de hacerlo bien, tanto en universidades como en colegios e institutos, pero no pueden por que tienen que cumplir programas hechos por el subnormal de turno que cree que sabe.
> Luego está el tema de la gestión y coordinación de las universidades. En esto se nota un huevo la diferencia de una universidad a otra, pero hay algunas que son de juzgado de guardia. Por ejemplo, la universidad de Santiago. Sinceramente, me da vergüenza que una universidad así, de las más antiguas del mundo y que en su día tuvo tanto renombre esté como está por una organización pésima.



Los profesores no están controlados en España, no hay inspecciones, ni controles de resultados ni nada.... por tanto, cualquier docente que te diga que no puede hacer tal o cual, te está mintiendo y tomando el pelo. Pocos lugares de Europa son tan libres en la docencia para saltarse todo lo que les dé la gana

Pero sí es cierto que es común que los profesores y los colegios, institutos, etc, cuenten esas milongas para vaguear y no tener que currarse un cambio de estilo en sus centros. Como la gente no se va a leer las leyes educativas, se lo cree.

Respecto al Erasmus es otra falsedad. Mi hijo terminó el grado con nota media de 8,3, no es una gran nota pero demuestra cierta capacidad. Cum laude en el máster, actualmente sacando un doctorado y trabajando para un investigador de cierto renombre y en cambio hizo el Erasmus y suspendió 2, no fue a Gran Bretaña. Por tanto que lo dan por la cara y un cuerno

Os toman el pelo la gente del gremio, os lo creéis y vais por ahí contando las milongas que os cuentan para engañaros, mostrando vuestro servilismo a unos tipos que viven de la hostia por no hacer nada bien.


----------



## Troytas (8 Abr 2016)

MariaL. dijo:


> Los profesores no están controlados en España, no hay inspecciones, ni controles de resultados ni nada.... por tanto, cualquier docente que te diga que no puede hacer tal o cual, te está mintiendo y tomando el pelo. Pocos lugares de Europa son tan libres en la docencia para saltarse todo lo que les dé la gana
> 
> Pero sí es cierto que es común que los profesores y los colegios, institutos, etc, cuenten esas milongas para vaguear y no tener que currarse un cambio de estilo en sus centros. Como la gente no se va a leer las leyes educativas, se lo cree.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo te puedo decir que mi hermano se fue de erasmus a la Rep. Checa y volvió diciendo que casi le daba vergüenza que le hubieran puesto tan buena nota. Que no era como para haber suspendido, pero que le habían puesto unas notazas que le parecia que no se las merecía. Así que supongo que variará mucho.

Y eso de que los profesores no están controlados en España... no sé en tu comunidad, pero aquí están sometidos a inspecciones periódicas en las que tienen que demostrar que han dado el temario, enseñar exámenes de alumnos, trabajos, observaciones de comportamiento en clase, justificaciones de faltas de asistencia...si nunca te has encontrado a un profesor con mucho que ofrecer lo siento, pero a lo largo de mi vida yo me he encontrado a muchos que sin recibir nada a cambio buscaban infinidad de actividades paralelas al temario e incluso trabajaban horas que no estaban obligados a trabajar para despejar las dudas de los alumnos mas rezagados.

El programa de estudios es absurdo. Curso tras curso los profesores están obligados a volver a enseñar cosas que ya se explicaron en cursos anteriores. No a ampliarlas, a volver a enseñar lo mismo. Y dejando lagunas en otros temas, que al paso de los años se convierten en mares. Y en las asignaturas de ciencias se opta por explicar un método fácil «para que las cosas salgan», sin explicar el fundamento de la teoría. Para mi esos son los principales problemas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2016)

Maybe dijo:


> Conservo mi libro de Lengua Castellana de 2º de EGB, es de principios de los 80 (o quizás un poco anterior, ya que lo heredé de mi hermana).
> 
> Las lecturas van desde leyendas mitológicas (Eco y Narciso, La Vuelta de Osiris, Ulises, El Martillo de Thor, etc) hasta romances medievales y poemas de Lorca, Cernuda, Gerardo Diego, Juan Ramón Jiménez...
> 
> En 2004, cuando mi hijo tenía esa misma edad (7 años), en el cole leía sobre ositos, ratoncitos y demás fauna. Los niños de ahora ya no sé qué leen, pero apuesto a que la cosa no ha mejorado.



A mí me hicieron leer El Quijote completo en 2º de BUP (15 años). Agradezco enormemente que me sometiesen a tal disciplina literaria. Terminé con pena el 2º Tomo.

Hoy en día es una Utopía absoluta pretender que quinceañeros lean El Quijote.


----------



## Maybe (12 Abr 2016)

> A mí me hicieron leer El Quijote completo en 2º de BUP (15 años). Agradezco enormemente que me sometiesen a tal disciplina literaria. Terminé con pena el 2º Tomo.



Le entiendo, me siento afortunada por haber disfrutado (sí, disfrutado) de los últimos coletazos de ese modelo educativo.

Una conocida lleva a su hijo a un colegio donde no les enseñan a leer hasta los 6 años, y lo cuenta como algo bueno... no sé, para mí hubiese sido una tortura. Los niños son seres curiosos, aprender y descubrir es para ellos una necesidad. Y las cosas demasiado fáciles les aburren, igual que a un adulto. Pensar que se traumatizarán por darles la oportunidad de conocer cosas que pensamos que están fuera de su alcance es subestimarlos de una forma terrible. Negarles la posibilidad de acceder a todos esos conocimientos me parece casi un crimen.

Espero no salirme del tema, pero lo mismo que usted plantea sucede también en otros ámbitos. Pensemos en los programas infantiles, por ejemplo: los 'teletubbies' (o lo que pongan ahora en la tele) versus 'El Hombre y la Tierra' (que no era un programa infantil, pero lo seguían muchísimos niños en aquella época). ¿Cómo explican los gurús de las actuales tendencias pedagógicas el éxito que tuvo ese programa entre los más pequeños de la casa? Si Félix era un señor que hablaba para adultos con un lenguaje exquisitamente florido, supuestamente inalcanzable para el niño promedio... 

Y sin embargo, ¿conoce a usted a algún crío traumatizado por haber visto/seguido a Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente a los 4 o 5 años? Más bien todo lo contrario.

En fin, le agradezco que haya abierto este hilo. Es un debate muy interesante y, las pocas veces que se habla del tema, el criterio general es tan unánime que resulta descorazonador.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2016)

Loquillo: Desde la transición se ha planificado convertir al pueblo en ignorantes.

Loquillo: "Añoro esa Barcelona que el nacionalismo no soñaba poseer" | Cultura | EL MUNDO


----------



## Hermericus (17 Abr 2016)

Lo subo porque debería tener chincheta.


----------



## Peloponesio (17 Abr 2016)

Amén :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Un compañero de trabajo (casi 60 años)me trajo un libro suyo de cuando estudiaba en el colegio, me quedé :8: . Sentí profunda vergüenza y rabia... Que desgraciado soy... (pensé) y aquí estoy intentando ser autodidacta de TODO porque veo que no tengo una puta mierda de nada realmente importante que antes los críos sabían.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Abr 2016)

urian1983 dijo:


> Un ejemplo de ello de lo mal que esta la cosa lo ves estudiando el MRU y el MRUA en fisica, yo lo hice en 2º de BUP y lo primero que nos enseñaron fue a derivar para hacer los ejercicios, en cambió hoy en dia enseñan la formula pero nada de derivación. Muchos no lo saben pero el nivel de 2º de Bachillerato es igual al antiguo 2º de BUP en muchas asignaturas, luego en la Universidad se fían tan poco que el primer año acaba siendo un repaso ampliado por lo que se pierde un año y si le sumáis que se ha recortado un año también en la cola entonces tenemos una combinación horrenda.
> 
> Por cierto, yo soy ingeniero informático, recuerdo como yo con 16 años me pelee con mi viejo C64 para poder hacer un simple "Tetris" y acabe teniendo que ir al ensamblador del 6502 y del VIC-II para poder mover los gráficos. Ya en la carrera empece con C el primer año y en el segundo tocamos el libro de Tanembaum. Hoy en dia les enseñan Java no sea que se hagan un caos con la gestión de memoria los pobres chavales y en el segundo año les hacen aprender administración Unix, pero no a hacer un sistema operativo desde 0, el nivel en general esta por los suelos, no se como están en otras carreras, pero en informática es simplemente patético y todo por la base con la que viene la gente.
> 
> Y si me permitís un pequeño off-topic, os dire que sí realmente queréis saber de informática y no lo que hoy en día se llama informática. Os recomiendo este libro para principiantes. Es una genialidad con la que aprenderéis más sobre como esta construido y funciona un ordenador que en cualquier asignatura de la carrera en su estado "Ponzoña".



No se como estará la informatica o las mates en la Uni ahora.

Yo en 3º ya aprendía a diseñar y compilra compiladores autoejecutables, con instrucciones del lenguaje especificas que nos hacían desarrollar.

O modificabamos compiladores de lenguajes lógicos desarrollados en la misma UNI para demostrar teoremas lógicos no sencillos precisamente.

En Inteligencia Artificial acababamos dominando PROLOG y LISP, se hacían trabajos verdaderamente muy interesantes desarrollando cosas de IA.

Teníamos que tener completamente dominada la Teoria de la Computabilidad, y no es moco de pavo....

Los SO idem, muy destripados y el Tanembaum subrayado de principio a fin. Por cierto, me ha entrado la morriña y lo estoy ojeando de nuevo, para recordar nuevos tiempos.

Tenías que tener amplios conocimientos de ensamblador, había trabajos que eran por ejemplo destripar un virus (en su assembler) y modificarlo par que hiciera otras cosas. Dominabas Pascal, C, ADA, PROLOG, LISP.... tenias que programar problémas clásicos par resolverlos.

Los lenguajes de manejo de datos no los tocabamos, una vez que dominases los cientificos, esos lenguajes eran como el aprender los numeros.

Etc, etc, etc....

Ahora, la verdad, no se como está el tema, supongo que peor. Me temo que la cosa ira orientada a manejo con el raton de macros y similares, JAVA y cosas de Internet.

Debí haberme largado a Sillicon Valley al acabar la carrera.


----------



## Peloponesio (17 Abr 2016)

Caruth dijo:


> Soy lectora del foro desde hace ya un tiempo y casi nunca escribo, pero reconozco que este hilo me ha dejado descolocada... no sé ni cómo describir cómo me ha dejado. Yo soy mucho más joven y al ver ese pedazo de libro de lectura que ha puesto el forero en el post inicial, me quedo sin palabras. No quiero entrar en las discusiones sobre política, pero sí que hay que reconocer lo que es evidente, y ese libro es un pedazo de evidencia como una catedral y un auténtico testamento de un nivel cultural que ha desaparecido totalmente. Yo soy una apasionada de la literatura y creo que de haber tenido esos recursos desde pequeña... es que no sé, me duele mucho saber que me perdí algo que hubiera sido tan valioso para mí. Mil gracias @AYN RANDiano2 por traernos esto... Y como sé que no puedo hacer nada, porque ya me lo he perdido, de nada me sirve quejarme y maldecir; lo único que quiero saber ahora es... POR DIOS, AMIGOS DEL FORO, OS SUPLICO: ¿DÓNDE PUEDO DESCARGAR ESOS LIBROS DE LECTURA?
> 
> [Gracias a todos y un saludo]



Yo también querría saber dónde puedo conseguir ese libro que el forero pone en el primer post.
Creo que aún estoy a tiempo de la salvación....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Sep 2016)

Hilo complementario:

Sociedad: Mancheta programa TVE "El Quiosco" (1983): "Un programa para millones de niños que YA NO TIENEN DEBERES SALIDA DEL COLE" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## frangelico (27 Sep 2016)

Más o menos se ha rebajado dos años todo, tres y hasta cuatro en casos extremos (Periodismo Bolonia es objetivamente casi lo mismo que el COU de hace 25 años) .

También en general la enseñanza superior, con excepciones. Si un Bachiller del plan de 1937 se codeaba con un estudiante de primero o segundo de una carrera del plan del 73, un Bachiller de hoy está al nivel de primero o segundo de BUP (según nivel del centro) , y un licenciado de ahora mismo es como un maestro de los 80-90. Hay algunas titulaciones y centros que se salvan, pero son pocos y muchas veces no se percibe el desastre por lo relativo de las referencias: al regalar la Selectividad, llega gente más burra a la Universidad que suspende , pese a la caída de nivel , en proporciones parecidas a las que se daban antes. En promedio la tasa de finalización de los estudios universitarios ha subido , y mucho.
Por cierto , yo tuve ese Senda y lo que hacíamos era convertir en sexuales las ilustraciones; pero teníamos que leer bastante y con 11-12-13 años te ponían con Cadalso , Feijóo o La Celestina.

Mi abuelo tuvo un socio que se licenció en Ciencias en la Complutense mientras aprobaba el acceso a Caminos (tardó 8 años), dos primos de mi abuela terminaron caminos con 21 años y eran una especie de portentos de su tiempo (antes se entraba a la universidad con 16 de ordinario y 15 siendo avispado). Hoy hay ICCP con CI menor a 90 (vale que en universidades P&C , pero es general la bajada de nivel, con sus matices ).


----------



## atika (28 Sep 2016)

pillo sitio para leer luego


----------



## Dabicito (29 Sep 2016)

al hilo de este hilo, y en relación con los dibujos de texto de ahora y antes, el otro ví en la librería reediciones de libros de Los Cinco y de Los Tres Investigadores, con dibujos increíblemente infantilizados como para niños de 5 años, cuando yo recuerdo que al menos Los tres investigadores eran libros para adolescentes con dibujos y pinturas adultos de la Editorial Molino, es decir, que es una corriente general infantilizar absolutamente todo 

También observé que la marca de lápices Alpino había infantilizado el precioso dibujo del alce y la montaña, el de toda la vida, mañana colgaré fotos.


----------



## Alastor Moody (29 Sep 2016)

Además esos libros de Enyd Blyton los han retocado para quitar machismos y tal. Por suerte tenemos la colección familiar de libros infantiles y juveniles con ediciones originales, para que las próximas generaciones puedan leer sin censuras progres.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Sep 2016)

ahora solo educan para ser idiotas utiles


----------



## SPQR (30 Sep 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Este hilo trata sobre lo que ha hecho la castuza del R78 con la educación y la Cultura de los españoles. No es agradable.*
> 
> Al final del post pongo vídeo de *Trevijano* que les explicará el por qué del despeñamiento del nivel educativo y cultural en España.
> 
> ...



Una excelente compra, la que ha hecho Ud. por sólo 1 leuro.

Yo guardo casi todos mis libros de la EGB y algunos más de familiares, entre ellos algunos de Senda.

Oro puro, hoyga.

Recientemente tuve ocasión de comparar los contenidos de mi libro de Física de COU con la Física de 1º de un grado de "Injiniería" y pueden adivinar quién salía perdiendo en cuanto a nivel por los suelos.

La castuza hispanistaní, lleva 40 años considerando la educación como botín de guerra. La educación de los ciudadanos NO les interesa. Les interesa su adoctrinamiento.


----------



## Rescatador (30 Sep 2016)

No preocuparse, que maestros y profesores son funcionarios porque gracias a la indespidibilidad de su puesto (y salario) vitalicio son la garantía de calidad en el servicio público al margen de cambios o intereses políticos.

Que me lo ha dicho Feinmann, que dice también que la culpa es de los padres. Ahhh, que se me olvidaba, que dice también que es culpa de la sociedad.


----------



## SPQR (30 Sep 2016)

Rescatador dijo:


> *No preocuparse*, que maestros y profesores son funcionarios porque gracias a la indespidibilidad de su puesto (y salario) vitalicio son la garantía de calidad en el servicio público al margen de cambios o intereses políticos.
> 
> Que me lo ha dicho Feinmann, que dice también que la culpa es de los padres. Ahhh, que se me olvidaba, que dice también que es culpa de la sociedad.



A ver si acierto... ¿LOGSE o LOE?


----------



## Rescatador (30 Sep 2016)

SPQR dijo:


> A ver si acierto... ¿LOGSE o LOE?



*Hez*dukaziom puvrika i d karidaz. D todxs i para tod@s.


----------



## Dabicito (30 Sep 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> al hilo de este hilo, y en relación con los dibujos de texto de ahora y antes, el otro ví en la librería reediciones de libros de Los Cinco y de Los Tres Investigadores, con dibujos increíblemente infantilizados como para niños de 5 años, cuando yo recuerdo que al menos Los tres investigadores eran libros para adolescentes con dibujos y pinturas adultos de la Editorial Molino, es decir, que es una corriente general infantilizar absolutamente todo
> 
> También observé que la marca de lápices Alpino había infantilizado el precioso dibujo del alce y la montaña, el de toda la vida, mañana colgaré fotos.




me autocito para poner las fotos

ANTES






AHORA







ANTES






AHORA






ANTES






AHORA






ANTES






AHORA


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Nov 2016)

Dios mío...es un cartel "adulto", que lo mismo podría servir para anunciar Relojes Rolex que "Visite Suiza".







Esto es un dibujo infantil al 100%.

No había reparado en esto...y lo gordo es que tengo de estas cajas compradas en diferentes décadas.


----------



## Vorsicht (4 Nov 2016)

Que genial hilo de Ayn! 
Danke!


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Nov 2016)

en esos dibujos de ahora veo más una caricaturización que una infatilización, quizás por influencia de una parte del cómic actual.

la tendencia es a la simplificación de los trazos, y en ocasiones a la fealdad, no sé hasta que punto eso es infantilizar, porque tampoco los niños de 5 años suelen dibujar de esa manera.

Pero bueno, simplificarlo todo es también un error. Por ejemplo, existe la tendencia de que si algo no se puede explicar de manera que lo entienda todo el mundo, es que no lo sabes explicar o no lo entiendes, lo cual es falso porque hay muchos conceptos que sólo se van a entender del todo después de varios años de estudio y de contacto con los mismos, y que históricamente se tardaron décadas, sino cientos de años, en desarrollar y entender al nivel presente.

Por lo que hay que saber posponer ese entendimiento pleno, que implicará muchas horas de reflexión, estudio e interiorización, mientras primero sabemos utilizarlos más o menos mecánicamente.

Observo entre mis alumnos que esto no son capaces de hacerlo, si no entienden totalmente algo a la primera, se frustran y ya pierden el interés en ello.

Esto les ocurre porque les han vendido esa idea con la nueva tendencia educativa vanguardista pseudoconstructivista y porque viven en un mundo de inmediatez constante por la tecnología. 

Y quizás porque tienen el cerebro más jodido por las vacunitas.

Aquí todo suma y a mí me parece que el casi el 100% de los niños y adolescentes son menos inteligentes que las generaciones anteriores aunque saquen el mismo CI (o quizás les va a cundir menos porque no generan la oportunidad para manifestarlo y desarrollarlo).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Dic 2016)

Por fin un profe les dice la verdad a los pobres chavales:

«La vida es una putada y no te espera, no te comprende y no te hace recuperaciones» - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Dic 2016)

Interesantisimo hilo; y me lo habia perdido hasta hoy.

Tu mensaje inicial del mismo debería ser de chincheta en el principal de forma definitiva


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (28 Dic 2016)

*1976 vs 2016...*

Entrevista a Jorge Luis Borges en 'A Fondo' (1976) - YouTube



Bertin En tu casa o en la mia Los morancos (humoristas) - YouTube


----------



## Hacendado (28 Dic 2016)

No estaría mal que transcribieses algunos pasajes. 

Incluso no hace falta transcribir a mano, con un software OCR te reconoce la mayoría del texto si le sacas una foto centrada.


----------



## Isuzu (28 Dic 2016)

Un Senda de estos los puedes comprar en cualquier mercado de libros. Su valor es infimo.

Powered by Lumia W10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mildiez (28 Dic 2016)

Dabicito dijo:


> me autocito para poner las fotos
> 
> ANTES
> 
> ...





Crecí con esos libros, y algún otro como Guillermo o como los de Historias Selección de Bruguera. Bueno, el último de Enid Blyton no, pero sí Los Cinco o Los Siete Secretos. Supongo que la portada "adulta" no era ningún impedimento para que los comprara a base de juntar pagas.

En fin. Hoy te dicen que los de Julio Verne son "para niños" no vaya a ser que algún despistado adulto se le ocurra leerlos a pesar del dibujito infantiloide. O igual es que los "han adaptado" en la línea de tratarlos como tontos.:ouch:






Yo los leí en su día, siendo también un crío, en éstos preciosos volúmenes.


----------



## blubleo (28 Dic 2016)

Tengo menos de 20 años.

Estoy flipando con el contenido del hilo. 

Mierda de educación y mierda de medios de comunicación, y lo peor es que una vez naces con ellos no concibes de primeras que antes fuera diferente.


----------



## Cremilo (29 Dic 2016)

Buen tema, que me había perdido, merecería estar en el principal. Esto sí que es una verdadera "lacra", la pobreza intelectual fruto de una educación deficiente y viciada. El propio término "intelectual" es casi un insulto en España... cuando no se asocia con cantamañanas varios y _ejspertos _que salen en la tele.


----------



## España Forever (3 Ene 2017)

Para controlar a una población hay que hacerla lo más analfabeta posible. Eso es lo que ha hecho el R78 con un grado de éxito absoluto.

Soy de la época de la LOGSE y al comprar los libros de texto lo primero que hacía era verlos y compararlos con los libros de texto de mis padres. En esos momentos es cuando uno se da cuenta del nivel real de la educación del país.

Uno de los grandes problemas de España en general es que se mira mucho a corto plazo. No somos capaces de ver más allá de cuatro o cinco años. Si fuéramos capaces de ver más allá de cuatro o cinco años casi el 100% de los males de España estarían subsanados.


----------



## loquesubebaja (3 Ene 2017)

Yo tuve él Senda de libro de texto. En el 73 tenía doce años. Buenos libros en todas las materias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2017)

Yalta00 dijo:


> Los que vivimos la transición ESO LOGSE por hermanos mayores y veíamos los tochos infumables de Ciencias Sociales, Biología y demás asignaturas que causaban pavor del BUP y el COU, vimos aliviados los ligerísismos libros de la ESO.
> Pero tampoco estaría de más decir que después de la ESO, llega el Bachillerato o 2º Ciclo donde te meten la ostia compactada de esos 4 años de inactividad intelectual en 2 años y como no espabiles, se pasa mal, muy mal de hecho.
> 
> El problema es que no se realiza una progresión intelectual gradual, básicamente la dificultad y los conocimiento de 1º a 4º de la ESO son los mismos (esto es de chiste) pero al llegar a 1º de Bachillerato...Es como subir el Everest partiendo de la llanura.



Y no tanto. Al final, como en 2 años tienes que preparalos para la universidad y te llegan chavales con mentalidad ESO, la mayoría de profesores acaban bajando los niveles. En Matemáticas, gracias a Dios, se sigue dando lo mismo que hace 30 años., aunque me consta que muchos de mis compañeros "aligeran" los contenidos.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 00:52 ----------




Ramiro 665 dijo:


> Es el igualamiento a la baja. Como el ceporro no puede subir, bajamos el nivel y cada ceporrito tiene su titulito.
> Así se ven abogados que desconocen la ortografía y la sintaxis, médicos que fuera de su especialización no tienen idea de absolutamente nada, parlamentarios que no saben hablar, profesores que se quejan de que les suspendan unas oposiciones tras haber contestado que el Guadalquivir y el Miño pasan por Madrid, diplomados en diversas ciencias que no saben interpretar un cuadro de motivo histórico y no digamos ya mitológico o religioso...
> Y si, la España de Franco sería culturalmente pobre, pero los que estudiaban salían preparados.



Así es. Se nos vendió la universalización como algo bueno donde los "malos" iban a mejorar, pero no se nos contó que iba a ser a costa de que los demás bajáramos el nivel. Otra estafa en toda regla.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 00:56 ----------




urian1983 dijo:


> Un ejemplo de ello de lo mal que esta la cosa lo ves estudiando el MRU y el MRUA en fisica, yo lo hice en 2º de BUP y lo primero que nos enseñaron fue a derivar para hacer los ejercicios, en cambió hoy en dia enseñan la formula pero nada de derivación. Muchos no lo saben pero el nivel de 2º de Bachillerato es igual al antiguo 2º de BUP en muchas asignaturas, luego en la Universidad se fían tan poco que el primer año acaba siendo un repaso ampliado por lo que se pierde un año y si le sumáis que se ha recortado un año también en la cola entonces tenemos una combinación horrenda.
> 
> Por cierto, yo soy ingeniero informático, recuerdo como yo con 16 años me pelee con mi viejo C64 para poder hacer un simple "Tetris" y acabe teniendo que ir al ensamblador del 6502 y del VIC-II para poder mover los gráficos. Ya en la carrera empece con C el primer año y en el segundo tocamos el libro de Tanembaum. Hoy en dia les enseñan Java no sea que se hagan un caos con la gestión de memoria los pobres chavales y en el segundo año les hacen aprender administración Unix, pero no a hacer un sistema operativo desde 0, el nivel en general esta por los suelos, no se como están en otras carreras, pero en informática es simplemente patético y todo por la base con la que viene la gente.
> 
> Y si me permitís un pequeño off-topic, os dire que sí realmente queréis saber de informática y no lo que hoy en día se llama informática. Os recomiendo este libro para principiantes. Es una genialidad con la que aprenderéis más sobre como esta construido y funciona un ordenador que en cualquier asignatura de la carrera en su estado "Ponzoña".



Lo primero te lo explico yo: antes en 2º de BUP en Matemáticas se enseñaban límites, sucesiones y derivadas, con lo que en Física y Química se podía enseñar cinemática con la derivación. Con la entrada de la LOGSE eso quedó desterrado de la ESO y solo se puede dar en Bachillerato, por lo que los de Física deben dar contenidos que usan Matemáticas que los chavales no han dado. Y lo peor aún es que muchos profesores de Física los dan porque no tienen ni idea (20 años después) de que en Matemáticas se da después.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 01:13 ----------




MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Cuidado, que tener a los chavales haciendo deberes toda la tarde, todos los días, es una barbaridad.
> 
> Que se tengan más deberes en el instituto que en la Universidad es una aberración. En nada beneficia a un adolescente dedicar horas cada día a ejercicios repetitivos, absurdos y alienantes.
> 
> Es mucho más efectivo y pedagógico el mandar un trabajo por asignatura y semana: algo que obligue a estudiar, investigar y elaborar y exponer un texto más o menos complejo, pero que no ocupe 4-5 horas de lunes a domingo.



Tú manda un trabajito a adolescentes para evaluarles con eso y luego me cuentas. Ni en la huni te puedes asegurar de que lo hayan hecho ellos.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 01:18 ----------




señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Imponer disciplina a base de ostias lo puede hacer cualquier becerro. Sin embargo, enseñar disciplina no lo hace cualquiera, ya que requiere inteligencia y conocimientos.
> Si quieres enseñar disciplina y no imponer disciplina, la única opción es disminuir el numero de alumnos por aula (máximo 10 alumnos por aula) y formar a buenos educadores. Obviamente, esto requiere un aumento considerable del gasto publico.



Y una polla. Véngase usted a mi refuerzo de matemáticas de 1º de la ESO y me lo cuenta. Prefiero a una clase de 50 chavales pero que tengan un mínimo de interés.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 01:21 ----------




jls_f1 dijo:


> Es exactamente lo que he dicho: los enchufados que no valen para nada solo estan en el sector publico, politicos que los fichan como asesores de nada y cosas asi.
> 
> Si una compañia electrica o una farmaceutica enchufa a un politico, no es por hacerle un favor, es porque ese politico tiene contactos en las altas esferas del estado de los cuales la compañia en cuestión puede beneficiarse, lo cual obviamente se puede considerar corrupción. ¿Lo entiendes o es muy dificil para ti?
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX: Y una polla como una olla. En la mayoría de privadas actuales entras pagando religiosamente y como mucho en algunas se pide una nota de acceso que muchas se acaban pasando por el forro y que suele ser de 1-2 puntos por debajo de la nota que se pide en la pública.
No nos cuente milongas hombre.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 01:24 ----------




jls_f1 dijo:


> Logico y normal que España no salga de la crisis, si esta llena de piojosos rojos que se creen que son la hostia cuando no valen para nada y solo saben rabiar de envidia de los demás. Si uno se saca una carrera en la universidad privada es porque le regalan el título, y si encuentra trabajo rápido es porque le han enchufado, y si, y si... todo envidia.
> 
> Tienes por un lado algunos que se quejan de que nadie les da trabajo, cuando por sus pintas los reconoces que son perroflautas y rojelios del 15-M, y lo más curioso es que aunque se vistan de traje y corbata se les sigue reconociendo. Y claro, como es logico un empresario no coge a alguien así porque no sabe si le va a buscar problemas en la empresa.
> 
> ...



Claro claro, los cientos de exalumnos míos que lo han hecho son invenciones mías.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2017)

El R 78 _educando_ a los ex-pañoles:

Según libro de texto de la ESO: DARTACAN era el protagonista de ‘Los tres mosqueteros’ - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Caladan (18 May 2017)

Yo trabajé con ese libro, no todo como es natural. Extractos... 

Sin que sirva de precedente tengo que darte toda la razón... la educación hoy día está totalmente infantilizada. Los que tan solo estudian para acabar la ESO se puede decir que tienen un nivel demasiado básico.


----------



## kelden (18 May 2017)

manubc9 dijo:


> Para controlar a una población hay que hacerla lo más analfabeta posible. Eso es lo que ha hecho el R78 con un grado de éxito absoluto.



Para éso no hay que hacer nada especial. Con dejarnos ser como somos es suficiente.



> Soy de la época de la LOGSE y al comprar los libros de texto lo primero que hacía era verlos y compararlos con los libros de texto de mis padres. En esos momentos es cuando uno se da cuenta del nivel real de la educación del país.



Yo soy de la época vieja y el grosor del libro no quiere decir nada. Bueno, quiere decir más páginas a memorizar. Y el volumen de cosas memorizadas nunca ha sido un indicador fiable del nivel de educación. La educación consiste en enseñar a pensar, en inculcar curiosidad, etc...etc..

Ya que habeis hablado del tochazo "Senda" un buen profesor lo tiraría a la puta basura. Un buen profesor de literatura te enseña a entender lo que lees, a ser capaz de diseccionar un libro y analizarlo: estilo del texto, comprensión de su estructura, comprensión de lo que se relata, etc...etc... Uno malo te da el Senda y te dice que te aprendas las obras de Bécquer o Larra de memoria por orden de año de publicación ... Que es lo que hacía mi profe de Literatura de 7º de EGB ..... :XX::XX:


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (19 May 2017)

Esta decadencia no tiene lugar únicamente en España, vendría a ser en todo occidente, forma parte del Plan.

Estos se supone que son exámenes de ingreso a Harvard de 1899.



















Y este fenómeno no se limita al entorno académico, artistas y otros personajes públicos, nacidos antes de 1930 con un carisma y vivencias que comparados a los actuales les convierte en seres mitológicos.

Actores, pintores, escritores, políticos, intelectuales, músicos de hace 60 años vs los actuales, no hay color. Incluso el farmacéutico o el vecino del 4º era más genuino, puede que más gilipollas, pero éramos menos homogéneos y el tonto se sabía tonto y tendía a guardar silencio.

La tele ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## Delendaestdomus (19 May 2017)

kelden dijo:


> Ya que habeis hablado del tochazo "Senda" un buen profesor lo tiraría a la puta basura. Un buen profesor de literatura te enseña a entender lo que lees, a ser capaz de diseccionar un libro y analizarlo: estilo del texto, comprensión de su estructura, comprensión de lo que se relata, etc...etc... Uno malo te da el Senda y te dice que te aprendas las obras de Bécquer o Larra de memoria por orden de año de publicación ... Que es lo que hacía mi profe de Literatura de 7º de EGB ..... :XX::XX:



Y, ¿de dónde sacaría los textos para analizar, del programa de fiestas del barrio?

Senda no era un libro para memorizar; sino para que los profesores sacaran pasajes seleccionados "a leer y comentar" por los alumnos.

Al menos en mi colegio, así funcionábamos. Lo bueno de un "tocho" como "Senda" es que permite "libertad de cátedra" a la hora de seleccionar qué textos se trabajan y qué textos no y que permite que el alumno con "inquietudes" (normalmente sus padres, más que el alumno, para que engañarnos) vayan "más allá".


----------



## M. Priede (24 Jul 2017)

Políticos, periodistas y profesores, *los tres cánceres de España*


----------



## Leovigildo (19 Oct 2017)

Reflote conveniente de grandísimo hilo.


----------



## cinamomo (19 Oct 2017)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Reflote conveniente de grandísimo hilo.



Muchas gracias; sin tu reflote se me estaba pasando por alto tan magnífico hilo.
Aprovecho para compartir lo siguiente, aunque es un poco off-topic:
Mi padre tenía la colección de cómics de El Príncipe Valiente de Harold Foster, años 50.
¡Cuántas horas maravillosas pasé leyendo estos cómics (y otras colecciones...)!
Con aquellos pequeños libritos te mondabas de risa, te emocionabas, los releías una y otra vez...
Cuando volvieron a publicar la colección (sería la década de los 80, calculo), qué gran decepción... el tamaño era grande, pero la traducción era tediosa, aburrida, sin vida. No transmitía nada.

Por cierto, un gran acierto ver cómo el Príncipe Valiente iba evolucionando, maduraba, se casaba, formaba una familia, envejecía...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2018)

> Nunca ningún profesor usó la vara (pese a que solían usar una vara tocha de madera para señalar algo en la pizarra) o nos pegaba



En la EGB yo vi pegar 3 sopapos (uno a mí)

Era todos merecidos y oportunos (incluido el mío)


----------



## Leño (9 Ago 2018)

Buen reflote, es la primera vez que lo veo y comparto el sentimiento de tristeza. Esto hay que cambiarlo, hay tanto por hacer.


----------



## lacuentaatras (9 Ago 2018)

Leño dijo:


> Buen reflote, es la primera vez que lo veo y comparto el sentimiento de tristeza. Esto hay que cambiarlo, hay tanto por hacer.



desde el 2009.......y no lo has visto?

Blasfemo!....anda y pidele perdon!!

Tu no te sabes aquel de...No veo mi hilo ¿qien lo reflotara? el refloteador que lo reflotee buen buen refloteador será.


Pues ese, ese, qu te veo "lento", es AYN RANDiano2, aquí y en varios universos paralelos...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ene 2019)

El genio español de la Física: "Mi profesor decía que tenía el peor cociente intelectual de clase" | Historias


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ene 2019)

Yalta00 dijo:


> Los que vivimos la transición ESO LOGSE por hermanos mayores y veíamos los tochos infumables de Ciencias Sociales, Biología y demás asignaturas que causaban pavor del BUP y el COU, vimos aliviados los ligerísismos libros de la ESO.
> Pero tampoco estaría de más decir que después de la ESO, llega el Bachillerato o 2º Ciclo donde te meten la ostia compactada de esos 4 años de inactividad intelectual en 2 años y como no espabiles, se pasa mal, muy mal de hecho.
> 
> El problema es que no se realiza una progresión intelectual gradual, básicamente la dificultad y los conocimiento de 1º a 4º de la ESO son los mismos (esto es de chiste) pero al llegar a 1º de Bachillerato...Es como subir el Everest partiendo de la llanura.



Es lo que tiene tener a todos los borregos juntos hasta los 16 años y que no pueda suspender nadie ni repetir nadie ni expulsar a nadie.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (25 Ene 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A mí me hicieron leer El Quijote completo en 2º de BUP (15 años). Agradezco enormemente que me sometiesen a tal disciplina literaria. Terminé con pena el 2º Tomo.
> 
> Hoy en día es una Utopía absoluta pretender que quinceañeros lean El Quijote.



Esto...

Tengo poco más de 20 años y me obligaron a leer el Quijote en esa misma edad con el modelo educativo actual, que no sé si es la LOE, la LOGSE o la OTAN.Recuerdo que lo cogí en castellano antiguo además ya que tuve acceso a uno con la portada de Durero, una preciosidad.

Otros títulos obligatorios, que yo recuerde, van desde la infumable, para mi gusto, Celestina, hasta Madame Bovary o La Divina Comedia. Esos últimos ya con 16-17, en Bachillerato, si la memoria no me falla, para una asignatura específica de literatura que me consta que los incluya. 

Los autores que comenta el forero al que citas (Lorca, Juan Ramón Jiménez, etc), por mi experiencia, entrarían más, en la actualidad, dentro de explicaciones generales sobre corrientes literarias específicas que con lecturas obligatorias más allá de fragmentos. A veces también con controles de libros como el poemario de Becker.

Hablando más en general, aunque el hilo me parece interesante y acertado en algún punto, considero que muchos "puretas" que posteáis por aquí habláis bastante de oídas y con cierta tendencia a meter triples y "cuñadeces" simplistas del tipo "hacer de la excepción la norma", con mucho "pienso", mucho "creo" y demasiado "me contaron que...".

El mismo caso de llevar a padres a tutorías en la universidad es algo que me resulta del todo inconcebible y creo que, como a mí, a cualquiera de mi generación al que se lo planteen. Es algo estrambótico e impresentable.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (25 Ene 2019)

Ramiro 665 dijo:


> Es el igualamiento a la baja. Como el ceporro no puede subir, bajamos el nivel y cada ceporrito tiene su titulito.
> Así se ven abogados que desconocen la ortografía y la sintaxis, médicos que fuera de su especialización no tienen idea de absolutamente nada, parlamentarios que no saben hablar, profesores que se quejan de que les suspendan unas oposiciones tras haber contestado que el Guadalquivir y el Miño pasan por Madrid, diplomados en diversas ciencias que no saben interpretar un cuadro de motivo histórico y no digamos ya mitológico o religioso...
> Y si, la España de Franco sería culturalmente pobre, pero los que estudiaban salían preparados.



Un ingeniero, un médico, un abogado, etc...

Con Franco, vivían en pisazos o chalets de lujo.

Ahora los mismos recien salidos o con algo de experiecia, sin padrino, viven como un currito de los 80.


----------



## D4sser (14 Feb 2019)

Ayn, se ha caído las imágenes de tu post inicial


----------



## Rescatador (29 Mar 2019)

Aunque las imágenes del primer post no se ven, gracias al texto nos imaginamos como es el libro, a ver si es posible recuperarlas.


----------



## Energia libre (29 Mar 2019)

Para mis estudios basicos sobre Anatomia y Fisiologia Humanas con nociones de Microbiología sigo usando el libro de Biología preuniversitaria de Salustiano Alvarado del año 1961 junto con algunas laminas que se pueden encontrar (buscando) por internet.
Hoy en EE.UU están hasta prohibidos microscopios ópticos que son casi de juguete, en las consultas medicas, cuando en 1920 ya existian los de Rife y posteriormente los de G. Naessens y Reich y no digamos los de Ighina, hoy todos desaparecidos. La supresión del conocimiento es total. 
Las universidades (todas) son una PUTA MIERDA y solo se dedican a esconder el conocimiento antiguo y a suprimir el desarrollo de todas las ciencias y lo hacen con un protocolo especifico de ocultación y distracción, no es como antiguamente que simplemente era por ignorancia y corporativismo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 May 2019)

Subiendo hilo


----------



## angelgs (7 May 2019)

Ayn podrias resubir las imagenes por favor? Tengo ganas de llorar fuerte.


----------



## JTinternational (7 May 2019)

No se ven las imágenes del libro.

Pero el nivel en esa época era penoso.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 May 2019)

Terrorífico y cierto lo que relatas @Negrofuturo. Pero el hijo de puta analfabeto que ha obtenido la mayoría, no va dar la solución. Y lo peor es que el resto no le van a la zaga en ignorancia.


----------



## Fatty (10 Sep 2019)

Refloto a cuenta del libro de Andreu Navarra.

*"Adolescentes a las puertas de la Selectividad que no saben el nombre de los ríos que pasan por su ciudad o que sitúan Madrid en el centro de un mapa de Cataluña"*

_*"Estamos egresando analfabetos, un ciberproletariado sin los niveles mínimos para trabajar ni moverse por el mundo"* 

*"La ESO se ha convertido en lo que antes era la Primaria"* _

Andreu Navarra, profesor: "La educación actual ha convertido al docente en un monitor de tiempo libre"


----------



## Soleado (10 Sep 2019)

Muy valiente el profesor Andreu Navarra, debe estar bastante puteado en su trabajo. Sólo ascienden y llegan a puestos donde se toman las decisiones los lameculos politizados que siguen el juego. Y los "estudiantes" de hoy serán los "maestros" de mañana. Algún día se estropeara algo importante y no quedará ni dios que sepa cómo arreglarlo.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Sep 2019)

Fatty dijo:


> *"Adolescentes a las puertas de la Selectividad que no saben el nombre de los ríos que pasan por su ciudad o que sitúan Madrid en el centro de un mapa de Cataluña"*



Pero los PALETOS son los andaluces, los murcianos, los castellanos, los aragoneses...

Los "seres superiores catalanes" a duras penas hablan castellano correctamente, trampean en el informe PISA (buena pasta se deja la Generalitat en comprar a gente), e insisten en ser poco menos que los más listos de la galaxia.

PONER MADRID EN EL CENTRO DE CATALUÑA. 

¡VAYA HUEVOS!     

Ni el alumno más bobo de un colegio de un pueblecito de Badajoz llega a ese *NIVEL DE GILIPOLLEZ*.


----------



## Desencantado (10 Sep 2019)

Es increíble como los niños de este país han pasado en 30 años de "_Lao-Tse_" a "_no me Lao-Tse_"


----------



## Covaleda (10 Sep 2019)

JTinternational dijo:


> No se ven las imágenes del libro.
> 
> Pero el nivel en esa época era penoso.



Penoso, de penosidad, claro.
Viniendo el comentario de ti, lo entiendo perfectamente.
Los que tuvimos la suerte de formarnos en una escuela/instituto públicos de los setenta y ochenta siempre lo agradeceremos.
A usted y sus congéneres, les habría parecido una pena pasar por semejante "castigo". Normal, nos hacemos cargo.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Sep 2019)

Es la pedagogía socialista: no se puede permitir que los niños se den cuenta a tiernas edades de que hay otros niños mas listos y capacitados.

Les puede entrar un complejo y mostrarse agresivos. La inteligencia es fascista, ya saben.


----------



## SPQR (10 Sep 2019)

Covaleda dijo:


> Penoso, de penosidad, claro.
> Viniendo el comentario de ti, lo entiendo perfectamente.
> Los que tuvimos la suerte de formarnos en una escuela/instituto públicos de los setenta y ochenta siempre lo agradeceremos.
> A usted y sus congéneres, les habría parecido una pena pasar por semejante "castigo". Normal, nos hacemos cargo.



Yo atesoro los libros de esa época y doy fé de lo que se dice en el hilo.

Los "Senda" de lectura eran muy, muy buenos. Yo los devoraba. 

Tengo otros de fisica y química con un nivel excelente, que hoy no se alcanzará hasta primero, o segundo, de carreras técnicas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Sep 2019)

todos esos del 73 tb han estado votando regimen del 78 hasta que han caido de culo, no les ha servido de nada ese libro de literatura


----------



## Paradigma (11 Sep 2019)

ERROR: Los docentes son funcionarios del gobierno (ahora, el regional) y se deben exclusivamente a su pagador y las instrucciones y orientaciones que él decida darles de cómo desarrollar (o no) su trabajo.


----------



## rejon (11 Sep 2019)

Que esperabais????


----------



## galdubat (14 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Este hilo trata sobre lo que ha hecho la castuza del R78 con la educación y la Cultura de los españoles. No es agradable.*
> 
> Al final del post pongo vídeo de *Trevijano* que les explicará el por qué del despeñamiento del nivel educativo y cultural en España.
> 
> ...



Como me jodd que se hayan perdido las fotos. Este hilo es kryptonita para progres


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (14 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Este hilo trata sobre lo que ha hecho la castuza del R78 con la educación y la Cultura de los españoles. No es agradable.*
> 
> Al final del post pongo vídeo de *Trevijano* que les explicará el por qué del despeñamiento del nivel educativo y cultural en España.
> 
> ...



@AYN RANDiano2 : ¿Podrías resubir las imágenes del libro? Me interesa especialmente, es casi exactamente mi época.

Gracias por tus hilos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (14 Ene 2020)

Maribel, la maestra que enseñó a leer a millones de españoles con las cartillas Micho, muere a los 72 años

Descanse en paz.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Feb 2020)

Pongo esto para de paso, subir el hilo



Aunque no sé si vale la pena, porque no se ven ya las fotos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jun 2020)

Que bien hablaban los españoles en los 80

Uf, tengo que remozar este hilo...


----------



## meanboy (6 Jun 2020)




----------



## Pinovski (6 Jun 2020)

quizas en cache se puedan ver las fotos no?


----------



## Vipsanio (6 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Que bien hablaban los españoles en los 80
> 
> Uf, tengo que remozar este hilo...



Porfa!!!! Lo merece.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (6 Jun 2020)

Saque ustec un momento entre pruebas de linternas y sesiones de tiro para remodelar este hilo, se lo agradeceremos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jun 2020)

Además...¡tengo ese libro!

Cuando tenga tiempo escaneo y subo páginas, amé de rehacer enlaces a youtube.


----------



## Maybe (7 Jun 2020)

Bueno, mientras @AYN RANDiano2 encuentra tiempo para actualizar este interesante hilo pongo capturas de un libro de lectura de 2º de EGB. Ésta es una pequeña muestra de lo que leían en clase los niños de *7 años* en 1981:



Adaptación de la Leyenda de Eco y Narciso:



Adaptación de un cuento del Decamerón de Bocaccio:



Adaptación del mito de Osiris:



Adaptación de un episodio de la Odisea, de Homero:



Adaptación de leyenda nórdica:



Romance de Don Bueso:



Poema de Juan Ramón Jiménez:



Poema de Lorca...



Hay muchos otros romances y leyendas (árabes, indias, polinesias), poemas de Gerardo Diego, de Cernuda... en fin, no quiero aburriros.

Veamos un libro actual de 2º de primaria (lo poco que he encontrado de su interior en internet, si alguien tiene niños de esa edad sería interesante que pusiera unas capturas):


----------



## capitan anchoa (7 Jun 2020)

Bueno, yo me he criado con mi hermano mayor que si hizo la EGB, a mi me tocó la LOGSE (post-EGB) que se podría decir que dentro de lo malo, era lo menos malo. La EGB era bastante dificil, recuerdo ver el inglés que mi hermano mayor daba en 8º de EGB y era bastante dificil, un nivel mucho más elevado. Lo que llevo viendo tiempo es que:

- Cada vez hay menos nivel.
- Los libros de texto cuestan un riñón y parte del otro y no sirven para nada porque parecen la revista superpop, poco texto y mucho colorín y dibujito. Hay que seguir alimentando el chiringuito de las editoriales.
- No se fomenta el pensamiento crítico y el interés por aprender, se fomenta la mediocridad.
- La educación está hiperpolitizada hacia la izquierda a unos niveles alarmantes y además, está hipersexualizada. No es nada sorprendente que niños y niñas (porque son niños) de 12-13 años hayan tenido experiencias sexuales cuando eso antes era algo muy muy extraño.
- Los niños sobre todo en primaria, les mandan MUCHOS deberes, tanto que como he leido en mensajes anteriores, la vida de muchas familias está condicionada por estos.
- En bachillerato el nivel es irrisorio y llegan a la universidad sin saber hacer la o con un canuto.
- Los profesores están atiborrados de burocracia, tienen que rellenar miles de chorradas inútiles, que si competencias básicas, etc.
- Que por cierto, hablando de competencias, ahora ya no se evalúa por conocimientos, ahora se evaluan las "competencias básicas".
- El nivel de madurez es bajísimo, como he leido también en mensajes anteriores, hasta en la universidad van los padres con sus hijos a reclamar un examen si hace falta.


----------



## Electronico (2 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Además...¡tengo ese libro!
> 
> Cuando tenga tiempo escaneo y subo páginas, amé de rehacer enlaces a youtube.




Cuando puedas haz el favor de resubirlo para enseñárselo a mi sobrina y su madre. Y si puedes las imágenes del equivalente actual


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Nov 2020)

Este hilo es de lo mejor del foro, lastima de las imagenes perdidas

Aqui pongo 1 nueva


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Nov 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Este hilo es de lo mejor del foro, lastima de las imagenes perdidas
> 
> Aqui pongo 1 nueva



¿Pero que cojones es esta mierda?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Nov 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Pero que cojones es esta mierda?.



Pues lo que vota la gente. Rojadas para los críos


----------



## capitan anchoa (5 Nov 2020)

Resubo el hilo porque como estamos hablando de educación y de la degradación del nivel, aquí dejo un ejemplo de en que se invierte esfuerzos desde la administración. En resumen, una charla sobre sexualidad impartida por una youtuber-blogger feminista.

Guarrerías, todas las que quieras, luego, en primero de carrera viene la hostia total.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2020)

No debían funcionar muy bien esos libros por qué yo a la gente de esa generación la veo igual de inculta, zafia y embrutecida que a las demás.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (24 Dic 2020)

El libro de sociales (geografia e historia) de 1 de BUP es perfectamente compatible con el de 1º de carrera universitaria actual

luego claro, la sabiduria y discernimiento de hoy se mide por si votas a Pudremos y eres seguidor de la Agenda Globalista

nivelazo de pais


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (24 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> No debían funcionar muy bien esos libros por qué yo a la gente de esa generación la veo igual de inculta, zafia y embrutecida que a las demás.



esos son los que dejaron los estudios y no se sacaron ni el graduado, mas de los que piensas


----------



## Hermericus (24 Dic 2020)

En los años 60-70 la television era una Universidad par las clases populares y sobre todo los niños.


----------



## Larata (24 Dic 2020)

No están las fotos


----------



## JoTaladro (24 Dic 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 resuba las fotos por favor, recuerdo haber leído este post en su da y era crema de la buena


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2021)

“CONTRA LA PEDAGOGÍA” o el fracaso de un sistema educativo muerto


----------



## Kikilongo (17 Ene 2021)

¿Puedes resubir las fotos?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2021)

...a ver si la semana próxima puedo escanear el libro y subirlas bien-bien.

Merece la pena un hilo monstruo sobre la derroición cultural de españa en los últimos 50 años.

Como dijo Trevijano en 1991 "Lo que el R78 ha hecho con la Cultura no tiene nombre"


----------



## Petruska (17 Ene 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> En los años 60-70 la television era una Universidad par las clases populares y sobre todo los niños.



Hombre, teníamos a los maravillosos Chiripitiflaúticos, a Poppy, Marta y el burrito Manzanillo en la no menos maravillosa La Casa del Reloj.

Qué infancia maravillosa fue la nuestra, y yo empecé ya parvulitos sabiendo leer. En mi casa tenía Cuentos de Hadas, que me compraba mi madre, luego los de Andersen, los Hermanos Grimm, después ya empecé a leer aquellos tomos de Hanna Barbera con los Supersónicos, el Oso Yogui, etc. Luego vinieron las Aventuras de Los 5 y del Club de los 7 Secretos, también las novelas de Julio Verne, ya en el Instituto en segundo de BUP teníamos la preciosa asignatura de Literatura española, ahí leíamos desde El Mío Cid, pasando por La Celestina, el Lazarillo de Tormes, Galdós, todos los grandes nombres de las letras españolas...salíamos de BUP y COU con un buen barniz de cultura general.

La educación de ahora es una basura. Los niños no leen Los jóvenes no saben nada de buena literatura, de Geografía, de Historia, de Filosofía.

Es una basura.


----------



## Kashito (17 Ene 2021)

Lao-Tse
Mahoma y la Biblia (claro, los textos religiosos también tienen un valor literario)
Extractos del Mahabarata
Homero
Esopo
Anacreonte
Esquilo
Sófocles
Eurípides
Aristófanes
Herodoto
Virgilio
Horacio
Ovidio
Publio Terencio Afer
Séneca
Apuleyo
Julio César
Cicerón 


Joder, vaya tela.
A mis 40 años y todavía no he leido a todos. Estoy en ello. xd

Cada vez hay más que leer, pero se lee menos.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Ene 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> Hombre, teníamos a los maravillosos Chiripitiflaúticos, a Poppy, Marta y el burrito Manzanillo en la no menos maravillosa La Casa del Reloj.
> 
> Qué infancia maravillosa fue la nuestra, y yo empecé ya parvulitos sabiendo leer. En mi casa tenía Cuentos de Hadas, que me compraba mi madre, luego los de Andersen, los Hermanos Grimm, después ya empecé a leer aquellos tomos de Hanna Barbera con los Supersónicos, el Oso Yogui, etc. Luego vinieron las Aventuras de Los 5 y del Club de los 7 Secretos, también las novelas de Julio Verne, ya en el Instituto en segundo de BUP teníamos la preciosa asignatura de Literatura española, ahí leíamos desde El Mío Cid, pasando por La Celestina, el Lazarillo de Tormes, Galdós, todos los grandes nombres de las letras españolas...salíamos de BUP y COU con un buen barniz de cultura general.
> 
> ...



Yo no me perdia ni un programa de Un globo , dos globos, 3 globos....  

La novela clásica que se echaba por la tele antes del telediario de las 8. Los NIÑOS nos epapabamos de literatura clásica.

Yo tuve suerte, mi madre era maestra en escuela de pueblo hasta que yo tuve 6 años. Mamando teta de mi madre yo ya iba a la escuela, me llevaba con ella, vivía en casa-escuela. A los 3 años sabia leer y escribir y le mandaba cartas a mi padre, que vivia fuera destinado. 

A los 4 o 5 años no me acuerdo , ya sabia sumar, restar, multiplicar y dividir. 

Y nadie me lo enseño. Lo aprendí yo solo mirando para el encerado como aprendían los demás niños.

Niño prodigio que era. Ojalá de aquella hubiera escuelas ad hoc para esos niños.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, yo tenia el Senda 3 y el Senda 4 en casa de mis padres, no se que fue de ellos, a lo mejor mi madre hizo una limpieza de libros viejos y los tiró.


----------



## Gubelkian (17 Ene 2021)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Resubo el hilo porque como estamos hablando de educación y de la degradación del nivel, aquí dejo un ejemplo de en que se invierte esfuerzos desde la administración. En resumen, una charla sobre sexualidad impartida por una youtuber-blogger feminista.
> 
> Guarrerías, todas las que quieras, luego, en primero de carrera viene la hostia total.



si en vez de esas putísimas mierdas de talleres impartidos por degenerados les pusieran a leer "El Arte de amar" de Ovidio, que viene a ser el "sex code" de hace un par de milenios, otro gallo nos cantaría.

Pero no sé qué estoy dciiendo, porque "El arte de amar" de Ovidio será pronto prohibido por machista y fascista.


----------



## Gubelkian (17 Ene 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Por cierto, yo tenia el Senda 3 y el Senda 4 en casa de mis padres, no se que fue de ellos, a lo mejor mi madre hizo una limpieza de libros viejos y los tiró.



Ahí tiene algunos, pero los precios que manejan me parecen una burrada:

senda egb - Iberlibro


----------



## eltonelero (17 Ene 2021)

Leyendo este hilo me acuerdo de una visita al museo de ciencias naturales de Valencia. 
Un museo pequeñito y sin muchas pretensiones. 
La cosa es que tenian metido con calzador una especie de replica de una clase de un colegio de los años 50s. 
Lo llamativo no era la replica sino el panel informativo que venia a decir algo asi. 
"sirva esta sala como homenaje a los profesores que con medios precarios, sin ordenadores, con solo papel y lapices, en una época de desinformación, represión e incultura intentaban blaoh blaoh blaoh"
Vamos, para un chaval queda la impresión de que era una época que por no tener tablets ni hinternec apenas sabían que la Tierra giraba alrededor del sol cuando la cruda realidad es que a nivel de memotecnia, cultura general, clásica, caligrafia, arimetica y resolución daban mil vueltas a cualquier crio actual.


----------



## Petruska (17 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ...a ver si la semana próxima puedo escanear el libro y subirlas bien-bien.
> 
> Merece la pena un hilo monstruo sobre la derroición cultural de españa en los últimos 50 años.
> 
> Como dijo Trevijano en 1991 "Lo que el R78 ha hecho con la Cultura no tiene nombre"



Si pudieras subirnos el libro en PDF para que lo descarguemos y leamos los que nos interesa el tema, sería estupendo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Al Assad (17 Ene 2021)

Venía a pedir lo mismo o bien que subas una foto de la portada (no me sale ninguna de las fotos) para buscarlo por todocolección.

Gracias por el post (uno más de los muchos con los que subes el nivel de este foro!)



Petruska dijo:


> Si pudieras subirnos el libro en PDF para que lo descarguemos y leamos los que nos interesa el tema, sería estupendo.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2021)

Al Assad dijo:


> Venía a pedir lo mismo o bien que subas una foto de la portada (no me sale ninguna de las fotos) para buscarlo por todocolección.



Senda libro de lectura.

7º EGB.

Editorial Santillana.

1973


----------



## HazLoQueTePida (17 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Senda libro de lectura.
> 
> 7º EGB.
> 
> ...



¿Es como éste?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2021)

No, es asi:

senda 7 libro de lectura santillana 1973 - Buscar con Google


----------



## MADMAX HACENDADO (18 Ene 2021)

pillo sitio , me interesan esos libros tambien si alguien los puede colgar en PDF


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ene 2021)

ya dejo el vídeo justo en el sitio interesante , sobre " se necesita toda una tribu para educar a un niño , versus pareja heterosexual


----------



## chemarin (27 Ene 2021)

Interesante hilo en el que @AYN RANDiano2 dice verdades importantes sobre la pérdida de nivel educativo a lo largo de los años, y si él expone la caída de nivel respecto al del BUP yo os digo que éste también era inferior al Bachillerato que se impartía durante el Franquismo. No veremos manifestaciones de padres y profesores reclamando más nivel en la educación, los profes quieren cobrar más y trabajar menos, lo del nivel les es igual pues ellos mismos cometen hasta faltas de ortografía, no digamos ya su bajísimo nivel cultural, ¿y los padres? Desgraciadamente estos no pueden ni opinar del tema.


----------



## Ibar (27 Ene 2021)

Y no es sólo el tema de la educación, hoy en día diría que la mayoría de jóvenes tampoco tienen mucho interés en aprender. Los jóvenes viven sumergidos en el entretenimiento (videojuegos, reality's, cotilleos, youtubers, Instagram...) y no hacen nada para superarse. Normal que los hijos de Zuckerberg y demás millonarios no dejen que sus hijos pierdan el tiempo con esas cosas.

Por cierto, hace años en España ya se hizo el experimento de enseñar a unos chavales con los métodos del 63 en el programa televisivo "Curso del 63". Hay algun vídeo en Youtube.


----------



## Gubelkian (27 Ene 2021)

chemarin dijo:


> Interesante hilo en el que @AYN RANDiano2 dice verdades importantes sobre la pérdida de nivel educativo a lo largo de los años, y si él expone la caída de nivel respecto al del BUP yo os digo que éste también era inferior al Bachillerato que se impartía durante el Franquismo.* No veremos manifestaciones de padres y profesores reclamando más nivel en la educación*, los profes quieren cobrar más y trabajar menos, lo del nivel les es igual pues ellos mismos cometen hasta faltas de ortografía, no digamos ya su bajísimo nivel cultural, ¿y los padres? Desgraciadamente estos no pueden ni opinar del tema.



No es ya eso, es que a profesores que intentaban elevar el nivel por encima del exiguo temario, les denunciaban los padres.

Visto con estos hogos.


----------



## yermacasor (29 Ene 2021)

Ibar dijo:


> Y no es sólo el tema de la educación, hoy en día diría que la mayoría de jóvenes tampoco tienen mucho interés en aprender. Los jóvenes viven sumergidos en el entretenimiento (videojuegos, reality's, cotilleos, youtubers, Instagram...) y no hacen nada para superarse.



Mi madre es maestra jubilada y he podido consultar libros de texto de décadas pasadas en casa.

Es cierto que el nivel era superior antes, en particular los libros de 12 a 14 años, supongo que debido a que la educación obligatoria acababa a esa última edad y había que dar más cosas.

Ahora bien, ya me daba con un canto en los dientes con que los chavales se supiesen bien los libros de texto que manejan ahora mismo, aún simplificados.

La crisis de la educación es simple: *NO hay incentivos serios para estudiar*, como sí los había en la España de los 60, 70 u 80. Entonces el ascensor social funcionaba y llegar a la universidad era sinónimo de un mejor trabajo, y más estatus.

Hoy eso ha desaparecido y por tanto el prestigio de la educación con ello. Quitándonos a cuatro amigos que tenemos curiosidad intelectual y afán por aprender, los normies pasan de todo lo que no les proporcione un rédito contante y sonante. *INCENTIVOS.*

Y la prueba la tenéis en el tema favorito de muchos foreros por aquí: los FUNCIONARIOS y las OPOSICIONES. Creedme, si la gente se come los temarios aburridísimos y áridos a más no poder de derecho administrativo donde tienes que memorizar plazos y fechas sin gran interés, imaginaros qué harían con historia, literatura, geografía... pero eso ninguna empresa te lo pide.

Si las notas de ESO y Bachiller diesen un buen trabajo saldrían los empollones de debajo de las piedras.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Ene 2021)

¿Podías subir las imágenes de nuevo @AYN RANDiano2 ?

O al menos decirnos la editorial, puede que tal vez esté en archive.org

Gracias


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Ene 2021)

Ibar dijo:


> Y no es sólo el tema de la educación, hoy en día diría que la mayoría de jóvenes tampoco tienen mucho interés en aprender. *Los jóvenes viven sumergidos en el entretenimiento (videojuegos, reality's, cotilleos, youtubers, Instagram...) y no hacen nada para superarse*. Normal que los hijos de Zuckerberg y demás millonarios no dejen que sus hijos pierdan el tiempo con esas cosas.
> 
> Por cierto, hace años en España ya se hizo el experimento de enseñar a unos chavales con los métodos del 63 en el programa televisivo "Curso del 63". Hay algun vídeo en Youtube.




Todo eso son señales de que estamos viviendo los últimos días de Sodoma. Después de la generación actual ya no vendrá nada, pues no hay ya ni familias. En nada llega la extinción de los españoles.

@ATARAXIO


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Todo eso son señales de que estamos viviendo los últimos días de Sodoma. Después de la generación actual ya no vendrá nada, pues no hay ya ni familias. En nada llega la extinción de los españoles.
> 
> @ATARAXIO



Los únicos personajes históricos que conocen la nueva generación de españoles y que los criminales que nos gobiernan pretenden poner de ejemplo...

SON LA VENENO Y PACA LA PIRAÑA 

El tuit de Pablo Iglesias sobre la serie 'Veneno' de Atresmedia que se le ha vuelto en contra


----------



## JoseII (29 Ene 2021)

Y luego los tontainas de los universitarios se quejan por hacer examenes presenciales.

Pero almas de cántaro, si justo el hacer sos exámenes presenciales es lo que le da calidad a vuestras titulaciones en estos tiempos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Ene 2021)

JoseII dijo:


> Y luego los tontainas de los universitarios se quejan por hacer examenes presenciales.
> 
> Pero almas de cántaro, si justo el hacer sos exámenes presenciales es lo que le da calidad a vuestras titulaciones en estos tiempos.




Las titulaciones españolas no tienen ningún valor desde el momento en que ninguna universidad española está en el top 100 mundial.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ene 2021)

¿Daba tiempo a aprovechar todo ese material? Veo que es *libro de consulta*, o sea, a criterio del maestro en cada colegio para elegir el contenido a consultar en función de lo que diera tiempo con la materia básica del *libro de texto*. Yo veo imposible darlo todo en un curso de la forma en que estais viéndolo. A ver si creeis que los muchachos de 7º de EGB eran Echegarays o Menendez-Pidales. Eran brutos y pajeros como cada generación, solo que más instruidos en contenido útil o de mayor nivel que actualmente, pero de forma somera en su mayor parte, me temo.


----------



## Hermericus (29 Ene 2021)

Alguien se acuerda de las enciclopedias FARO??

Primer ciclo, segundo ciclo y perfeccionamiento???

Yo tengo las 3, recuerdo de mi madre cuando era maestra de escuela.

FARO ENCICLOPEDIA ESCOLAR. PERIODO DE ENSEÑANZA ELEMENTAL SEGUNDO CICLO de Blanco Hernando, Quiliano: Muy Bien Encuadernación de tapa dura (1960) | LIBRERIA CLIO

FARO. ENCICLOPEDIA ESCOLAR. PERIODO DE PERFECCIONAMIENTO de QUILIANO BLANCO HERNANDO -: (1963) | Hijazo Libros



















Y la Enciclopedia Alvarez, el libro del maestro... Yo estudiaba con ese libro cuando tenis 7 u 8 años... todavia lo tengo.







Tengo los 3 enciclopedias faro y varias Alvarez.

Deberian estar en un museo, lastima el mal estado en que estan.

Por internet se pueden comprar.


----------



## Schenker (29 Ene 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Podías subir las imágenes de nuevo @AYN RANDiano2 ?
> 
> O al menos decirnos la editorial, puede que tal vez esté en archive.org
> 
> Gracias



En ausencia de Aynrandiano, creo que se refería a los Senda de la editorial Santillana. 







Yo estudié con esos la EGB y BUP y desde entonces me encanta leer. Venía extractos de textos desde "El Conde Lucanor" a "La Guerra de los Mundos".


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Las titulaciones españolas no tienen ningún valor desde el momento en que ninguna universidad española está en el top 100 mundial.





Hermericus dijo:


> Alguien se acuerda de las enciclopedias FARO??
> 
> Primer ciclo, segundo ciclo y perfeccionamiento???
> 
> ...





Schenker dijo:


> En ausencia de Aynrandiano, creo que se refería a los Senda de la editorial Santillana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schenker dijo:


> En ausencia de Aynrandiano, creo que se refería a los Senda de la editorial Santillana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con lo fácil que sería imitar a Singapur 

El mayor problema de España , con mucha diferencia es LA EDUCACIÓN .
A través de esa degenerada institución adoctrinan a los niños españoles para convertirlos en otra cosa .

Lógicamente si un niño español hubiese nacido en Argelia rezaría el Corán creería en Alá y todas las chaladuras islamistas.

Si nace en Cataluña o país vasco, les inculcan otras ideas irracionales pero incluso mucho peores que el Corán pues son suicidas :

- les inventan una patria imaginaria para convertirlos en traidores a su propia patria.
- Les impiden desarrollarse en la segunda lengua más importante del planeta hablada por 600 millones de personas de diferentes países , para reducirlos a unos dialectos inventados con tal de crearles una identidad antiespañola .
- llenan sus cabezas de contenidos ideológicos en vez de formación real para poder desarrollarse en el futuro .

Las arengas nacionalistas en las regiones de España aclaran la importancia del lavado de cerebro en los colegios , por lo tanto, por extensión en el resto de España , los chavales son fanatizados en la secta socialdemócrata , completamente contraria al sentido común y a la naturaleza humana.
Si los métodos de enseñanza y todo lo que predican en la educación española es radicalmente diferente a los contenidos y métodos de los países más exitosos , lógicamente tiene que estar diseñado por enemigos de España con fines espurios .

Las diez claves de la educación en Singapur [Infografía]


DIEZ CLAVES DE LA EDUCACIÓN EN SINGAPUR







*1. La educación se ve como un pilar esencial en el desarrollo del país.* No como en España , que son madrasas ideológicas en las que no aprenden absolutamente nada. ni siquiera a expresarse. Los chavales españoles a diferencia de los latinoamericanos no saben ni hablar . Van a aprender lo único que harán a lo largo de su vida , obsesionarse por chingar . El instagram es la única asignatura a la que atienden .

*2. El sistema educativo se basa en la meritocracia y la competitividad. *Se busca la máxima cualificación de los alumnos para que en un futuro sean trabajadores muy preparados y se conviertan en la principal fuerza económica de un país que no cuenta con recursos materiales. No como en España que entre la cantidad de extranjeros que no saben ni el idioma y la obsesión de igualar el nivel por lo bajo , si alguien destaca lo señalan como NO IGUALITARIO.

*3. El objetivo es que los alumnos aprendan, no memoricen.* El currículo y el enfoque del sistema de enseñanza-aprendizaje tienen como objetivo que los estudiantes se hagan preguntas y busquen sus propias respuestas, opten por nuevos caminos y piensen de maneras diferentes, de forma que estén preparados para resolver los retos que se les plantearán en el futuro y convertirlos en oportunidades. y no como España, una dictadura progre del pensamiento único y estrafalario y si algún niño se le ocurre contradecir la línea de pensamiento quedará marcado como fascista o hereje .
*4. Se apuesta por un aprendizaje flexible y diverso.* El objetivo es ofrecer a los estudiantes diversas opciones para que puedan elegir las que más se ajustan a sus intereses y a su forma de aprender. Las escuelas pueden adoptar diferentes programas u ofrecer distintas asignaturas de libre elección, y existen centros independientes especializados en áreas concretas, como matemáticas o ciencia y la tecnología, arte o deportes.

*5. Las escuelas tienen mucha independencia* En España , estos reinos de taifas sectarios , saben que los primeros años de vida forman a la personas y tienen sus garras en la educación vigilando los contenidos . Recuerden que dijo la ministra que los niños no son de sus padres. En Singapur La antigua inspección educativa se ha sustituido por un modelo de excelencia escolar en el que cada centro establece sus metas y objetivos y evalúa sus avances anualmente.

*6. Las evaluaciones oficiales definen el camino educativo de cada alumno.* Y al culminar la Secundaria, hacen frente a un segundo examen oficial que les deriva a estudios universitarios o vocacionales. Los alumnos con mejores calificaciones en estos exámenes acceden a las mejores escuelas, universidades y centros de formación profesional. En España la universidad se ha convertido en un almacén de parados y de mujeres para evitar que se casen . Para que practiquen el sexo promiscuo y en eso saquen matrícula de honor. Pasados los 23 años , la persona deja de crecer. Si la mujer no ha tenido su primer hijo o no ha aprendido " a tocar el piano " no lo hará en el futuro.

*7. Los profesores son muy valorados y están muy preparados.* La docencia es una profesión con gran prestigio social, se busca a los mejores para la carrera docente y los salarios que cobran son altos. En España no son profesores , son activistas políticos de extrema izquierda . Es fácil suponer a quien aprobaban Pablo Iglesias , Monedero , Errejón y toda la bazofia podemita y cuales eran y siguen siendo los contenidos de esas clases.

*8. Se evalúa e incentiva a los docentes.* A los profesores se les exige tanto como se les valora. El Sistema de Gestión del Rendimiento Mejorado (EPMS, en su sigla en inglés) trata de sacar el máximo partido de las capacidades y aspiraciones de los docentes. Un proceso de evaluación anual señala objetivos, mide el rendimiento del profesorado según las competencias establecidas y ayuda a los docentes a identificar sus áreas de crecimiento y desarrollo. En España lo que cuenta son las afinidades políticas . no me imagino de profesor en Cataluña a alguien que no hable catalán ni en el país vasco alguien que no simpatice con ETA.

*9. El bilingüismo es obligatorio.* Una de las primeras medidas que puso en marcha el Gobierno de Singapur tras la independencia fue la inclusión del inglés desde Primaria como idioma obligatorio en la educación junto a la lengua materna (chino, malayo o tamil). En España , han eliminado EL ESPAÑOL !! LO HAN PROHIBIDO EN LA EDUCACIÓN !!! que no se enseñe el idioma del propio país.

*10. La formación profesional es muy importante. *Cerca del 70 % de los estudiantes accede a la formación técnica o vocacional frente a la universitaria. Si alguien destaca en España se va al extranjero . Lo que llega son cientos de miles de delincuentes marroquíes y negros que no saben ni leer ni escribir, ni ganas tienen de aprender.



Cuál es el secreto detrás del gran éxito de Singapur en las pruebas PISA de educación - BBC News Mundo


----------



## Hermericus (29 Ene 2021)

En España no puede haber el sistema Singapur.

En España cualquier profesor progre se cree con el derecho de lavarle la cabeza a sus alumnos porque el y sus ideas esperpenticas lo valen.

En España hay que cortarle los cojones a mas de la mitad de profesores de asignaturas de letras.


----------



## yermacasor (29 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cuál es el secreto detrás del gran éxito de Singapur en las pruebas PISA de educación - BBC News Mundo



Muy interesante eso que comentas de Singapur. Concuerda con lo que había leído sobre sus políticos:







Pero claro, eso es posible porque no eran una democracia. Aquí lo deja bien claro:


----------



## yermacasor (29 Ene 2021)

El libro del que lo saco es este:


----------



## SPQR (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## SPQR (17 Abr 2021)

Y hay mas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 Abr 2021)

profesores otro grupo de traidores junto los periodistas, hay que cobrarles la bala que merecen


----------



## Decipher (26 May 2021)




----------



## angelgs (23 Sep 2021)

Anda que no tenemos ganas de ver las fotos, a ver si se anima a resubirlas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Sep 2021)

Hoy en día es un chiste y casi una realidad, se dice en los IES, si se matricula a una cabra, esta saca el título.


----------



## celebro (24 Sep 2021)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> He escuchado a una profesora de Psicología decir, textualmente, a un alumno que le cuestionaba sus enseñanzas: "ustedes no están aquí para pensar, sino para estudiar".
> 
> Aclaro que la señora esta, si llega a los 30, es suerte.
> 
> Nos podemos imaginar el nivel que hay en las escuelas.



Pues me parece sincera y correta,como en la autoescuela que te dicen que tienes que sacarte el carnet pero lo de conducir viene luego ,y enseñar a pensar es mucha faena ,el que quiera que piense y el que no pues que reme como los demas.


----------



## celebro (24 Sep 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> joder, lo del respeto. Yo hice una sustitución una vez y me tocó darles matemáticas a unas chavalucos de 12 años o así, y me llega un guajín y me dice "yo no voy a hablar pero que sepas que no voy a atender ni a hacer nada de nada"
> 
> Y os podéis imaginar cómo fue la "clase" el resto de la hora.
> 
> Demencial. Yo afirmo que tienen problemas de atención de origen físico también: tanta vacuna, mierda comida, televisión, xbox, móvil y wifi les están masacrando. Y encima la pérdida de valores.



En mis tiempos a eso lo llamaban falta de palo.


----------



## celebro (24 Sep 2021)

Gji dijo:


> Pues yo soy "tontico" como dicen ustedes y sigo vivo.:rolleye:
> A lo mejor no hace falta "saber tanto".



A lo mejor tampoco hace falta que sigas vivo,es broma tontico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Hoy en día es un chiste y casi una realidad, se dice en los IES, si se matricula a una cabra, esta saca el título.



Y mucha culpa de eso la tienen nuestros compañeros y sobretodo compañeras. Cada año que pasa me pongo más las manos en la cabeza. El otro día en una evaluación los profes progres decidieron que en nuestro centro ya no va a existir la expulsión a sus casas sino que los chavales, aún con expedientes graves, seguirán en el centro, por la repetida frase hasta la saciedad "es que la expulsión no es la solución". Pues te los comes tú hijodeputa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> joder, lo del respeto. Yo hice una sustitución una vez y me tocó darles matemáticas a unas chavalucos de 12 años o así, y me llega un guajín y me dice "yo no voy a hablar pero que sepas que no voy a atender ni a hacer nada de nada"
> 
> Y os podéis imaginar cómo fue la "clase" el resto de la hora.
> 
> Demencial. Yo afirmo que tienen problemas de atención de origen físico también: tanta vacuna, mierda comida, televisión, xbox, móvil y wifi les están masacrando. Y encima la pérdida de valores.



Y estoy seguro que ese chaval 7 años después ganará más que muchos de los que se han sacado carrera y habrá follado más que todos ellos juntos. Es un problema de toda la suciedad y de los valores que se transmiten.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y estoy seguro que ese chaval 7 años después ganará más que muchos de los que se han sacado carrera y habrá follado más que todos ellos juntos. Es un problema de toda la suciedad y de los valores que se transmiten.



pues fue en un colegio de pago carillo de asturias, así que si el papá no se ha ido al guano con la plandemia, me da que será como dices.


----------



## Leunam (25 Nov 2021)

Creo que éste:






Pongamos las 3 primeras páginas del índice:


----------



## Barquero (23 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo ese libro. Pero me gustaba más el amarillo, el "Consultor" (creo que la asignatura se llamaba ciencias sociales). Muy completo. Los libros de ahora de la ESO son de pinta y colorea. Es una auténtica debacle cultural.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Mar 2022)

Yo estudie con Senda.

M encantaba hacer las fichas

Y si, produce tristisimas reflexiones


----------



## m4wz (21 May 2022)

El destrozo continúa y sube de nivel. La agenda 2030 marcando el camino:

(Es un hilo con varias imágenes de los contenidos)


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 May 2022)

m4wz dijo:


> El destrozo continúa y sube de nivel. La agenda 2030 marcando el camino:
> 
> (Es un hilo con varias imágenes de los contenidos)



Qué puto mal rollo da el logo satánico por todas partes.


----------



## Petruska (21 May 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Creo que éste:
> Ver archivo adjunto 849474
> 
> 
> ...



Qué MARAVILLA, de verdad, qué MARAVILLA


----------



## Max Aub (21 May 2022)

Hilo de cuando Burbuja era grande.


----------



## galdubat (7 Jul 2022)

Por favor Ayn Radiano2
Reedita este post 
Las fotos se han perdido


----------



## Tanque (7 Jul 2022)

Yo estudié en la LOGSE y en la asignatura de lengua castellana jamás me mandaron leer un libro. Los leí yo porque quise.


----------



## Chatarrero (7 Jul 2022)

Tanque dijo:


> Yo estudié en la LOGSE y en la asignatura de lengua castellana jamás me mandaron leer un libro. Los leí yo porque quise.



A mis hijos les obligan a leer libros. Yo, concretamente.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jul 2022)

Muy buen hilo. Aquellos que estudiamos la EGB (aunque no fuera a principios de los 70) podemos corroborarlo.


----------



## Paradigma (7 Jul 2022)

El Comediante dijo:


> Y al respecto de esto, otra punto de vista más, pero desde la Universidad.
> 
> Cuando yo empecé la carrera (qué tiempos aquellos), tuve que irme a otra ciudad. Pues bien, con mis 18 añitos me cogí un autobús, me fui un par de días a la otra ciudad y me lo resolví todo yo solito.
> Desde averiguar dónde estaban la facultades, las preinscripciones varias, matrículas en secretaria (para esto casi había que leerse el BOE), ir a pagar las tasas, buscarse un colegio mayor...
> ...



Doy fe. Es así, peor incluso. 

En cuanto a lo de ir a la revisión con la madre, la solución más creativa que he presenciado es la de decirles: _Aquí os dejo el teléfono de mi madre y si queréis, quedáis con ella para que os lo explique todo._


----------



## ShellShock (7 Jul 2022)

En mi casa tenemos libros de tres planes de estudios distintos (PREU y lo que iba antes, EGB-BUP-COU y EP-ESO-Bachillerato) gracias a que somos una familia a la que le gustan los libros (tenemos una buena biblioteca familiar de varios miles de ejemplares) y los guardamos todos.

La caida de nivel del primer plan al segundo se nota. Por poner un ejemplo, en EGB-BUP-COU los libros de mates son tochos, pero los comparas con los libros de mates del plan anterior y se ve claramente que se ha recortado contenidos. En los colegios en la época de mis padres tenían varios libros por curso sólo para Matemáticas porque las veían como especialidades separadas (Aritmética, Álgebra, Cálculo, Geometría...).

Pero la bajada de nivel de EGB-BUP-COU a EP-ESO-Bachillerato es brutal. Acojonante. Un niñato de 8º de EGB tenía más nivel que un preuniversitario de 2º de Bachillerato sin exagerar. Volviendo al ejemplo de las mates, sólo el libro de teoría (que había otro de ejercicios) de matemáticas de COU tiene mucho más contenido que todos los libros, de teoría y de ejercicios, de los dos cursos de Bachillerato juntos.

Qué malísimo era Franco. Qué buena la izquierda y el progresismo. Que me lo han dicho los periodistas y los titiriteros. Sigamos con la estrategia izquierdista de igualar a todos por lo bajo y acabaremos subnormales por defecto.


----------



## Tanque (7 Jul 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ...a ver si la semana próxima puedo escanear el libro y subirlas bien-bien.
> 
> Merece la pena un hilo monstruo sobre la derroición cultural de españa en los últimos 50 años.
> 
> Como dijo Trevijano en 1991 "Lo que el R78 ha hecho con la Cultura no tiene nombre"



Ves a los representantes "del mundo de la cultura" y te da la risa.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jul 2022)

Por muchos autores y textos de nivel que lleve el libro, ¿el alumno lo lee por propia voluntad u obligado? Es más, ¿el alumno es alumno por propia voluntad u obligado?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Jul 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Por muchos autores y textos de nivel que lleve el libro, ¿el alumno lo lee por propia voluntad u obligado? Es más, ¿el alumno es alumno por propia voluntad u obligado?



Se nota la diferencia entre los alumnos de Bachillerato _nocturno _y los de bachillerato normal. Los primeros son más de querer cursarlo porque realmente lo quieren, están motivados, tienen vocación de bachiller, aparte de que la mitad de ellos ya tienen más edad, por lo que algo más de madurez. Los segundos, en cambio, bastantes de ellos van porque sí, porque lo quieren los padres, por preferirlo a buscar un trabajo…


----------



## Tanque (8 Jul 2022)

Sorprendente que un régimen nacionalcatólico incluyense religiones orientales en sus libros de texto.


----------



## Tanque (11 Jul 2022)

Con el nefasto Plan Bolonia primero de carrera es en la práctica tercero de bachillerato. Se imparte contenido que ya debería haber sido asimilado en bachillerato.


----------



## yermacasor (28 Jul 2022)

La decadencia continúa, ahora con la prueba aún más _light_ de acceso a la universidad que están anunciando...










El Gobierno presenta una nueva Selectividad basada en la 'madurez académica' y las competencias


El Gobierno ha presentado este miércoles su plan para la nueva Selectividad, más competencial y menos memorística. El borrador del Ministerio de Educación reduce a la mitad el número de exámenes y apuesta por una prueba de madurez académica que evalúe las competencias de los alumnos, tal y como...




www.epe.es






Hay que mirar el lado positivo, igual esta degradación de la educación superior lleva a más gente a la FP, que bien que se necesita.


----------



## LuisZarzal (28 Jul 2022)

yermacasor dijo:


> La decadencia continúa, ahora con la prueba aún más _light_ de acceso a la universidad que están anunciando...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (29 Jul 2022)

yermacasor dijo:


> La decadencia continúa, ahora con la prueba aún más _light_ de acceso a la universidad que están anunciando...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al revés, si es más fácil irán en masa como moscas a caca.


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Jul 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Creo que éste:
> Ver archivo adjunto 849474
> 
> 
> ...



He visto que en algunas webs se cotiza a casi 100 merkels. Una joya.
Dudo que los panfletos actuales se coticen en el futuro para algo más que para limpiarse el culo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (30 Jul 2022)

La ESCUELA sirve como cárcel para encerrar a tiempo parcial a los niños y jóvenes, con la intención añadida de formarles de acuerdo a los intereses del ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL.

Eso es la escuela, sobre todo la universitaria.

Ahora el *ESTADO *español *ya no necesita tantos universitarios como antes*, pero con la baja natalidad ya lo tiene logrado. Por tanto, el siguiente paso es ir cerrando universidades a medida que el ESTADO ya no las necesite...

Además, con las sucesivas subidas del salario mínimo interprofesional consiguen desincentivar que la gente estudie carreras ya que los salarios de los empleos cualificados no van a subir de forma proporcional a la subida del SMI (o de la RBU, la RMI, la RGI, etc.).

No obstante, *por ahora*, siguen siendo necesarias las universidades porque aún hay una masa importante de jóvenes a los que seguir manteniendo encerrados y engañados, para que no den problemas... hasta que la sustitución poblacional por inmigración haya sido completada (completada en tanto que irreversible, no total).

Hasta que ya no han hecho falta más universitarios, se ha promovido la titulitis, y la gente se ha lanzado a estudiar carreras, teniendo o no capacidad para ello... y el Estado dando becas a trote y moche. Por ahora las universidades siguen funcionando, pero a medida que la población envejezca, disminuya y sea sustituida por inmigración, irán cerrando.

Y si lo que importa es la capacitación y el esfuerzo, es precisamente la UNIVERSIDAD MASIVA la que ha impedido a los más capacitados y más esforzados sobresalir sobre el resto... Es todo al revés de lo que indican las apariencias, todo al revés. A más universidad, más mediocridad generalizada... Por no hablar del *adoctrinamiento masivo* que se da en las carreras de letras... adoctrinamiento que sirve para formar a los *futuros cuadros de mando que sostendrán el sistema de dominación.*

El dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL potenció en una primera etapa la universidad después de las guerras (guerras mundiales, guerra civil, etc.) porque necesitaba personal cualificado para reflotar la economía, las estructuras y las infraestructuras destruidas. No hay ningún misterio.

Luego introdujo a la mujer masivamente en la universidad para generar más trabajadores que pagaran impuestos, y así crecer más aún al ESTADO y al GRAN CAPITAL.

Eso es el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR: la progresiva destrucción de todo lo humano y de todas las sociedades humanas en las que se implanta.

La gente no se quiere dar cuenta de la REALIDAD: la etapa de la CLASE MEDIA, de la titulitis universitaria, del crecimiento infinito de la economía y del bienestarismo HA TERMINADO... Ahora las clases dominantes están preparando economías de GUERRA, en las cuales ya no hará falta tanto titulado, sino mano de obra barata y sumisa (sustitución poblacional por inmigración). En unas décadas la población será en un 90% clase baja, y el 10% clase dominante y sus servidores (empezando por la policía y el ejército que son la base del ESTADO, es decir el poder coercitivo).

El que lo quiera evitar (no el FINAL del bienestarismo, el cual es NECESARIO, sino que el sistema de dominación siga funcionando) ya sabe: *REVOLUCIÓN INTEGRAL*.


----------



## Leunam (30 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> He visto que en algunas webs se cotiza a casi 100 merkels. Una joya.
> Dudo que los panfletos actuales se coticen en el futuro para algo más que para limpiarse el culo.



Yo compré el mío de segunda mano por más o menos como éste:





__





libro de texto lectura senda 7 7º egb editorial - Comprar Libros de texto de segunda mano en todocoleccion - 352099524


Subastas online de Libros de texto de segunda mano. Libro de texto lectura senda 7 7º egb editorial santillana literatura usado. Lote 352099524




www.todocoleccion.net


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Jul 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Yo compré el mío de segunda mano por más o menos como éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no he tenido forma de descargarlo en ningún sitio.


----------



## Leunam (4 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Yo no he tenido forma de descargarlo en ningún sitio.



Ni yo, el que tengo lo compré de papel, de segunda mano.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Ago 2022)

Habéis subido scaneos de libros de texto actuales? (o sus formatos pdf, porque creo que ahora simplemente tienen tablets)
Sería un LOL


----------

